# Fate/Chaos Game 2.0/Main Thread



## Serp (Jul 15, 2013)

_Dissonance, Difference and Chaos, they are the fuel that nature is built on, 
the fuel that starts empires and feeds gods

_London 2013
A group of powerful mages held a council, they had the magical strength to reach their goal but not the might. So they decided they would hold their own Holy Grail War, but with one difference they would not fight against each other but rather work together with the power of their servants to take over the magical underground of this powerful city. 
Even better still over time when they died out, the last remaining would get a wish upon the grail. 

And thus the 7 Mages became the 7 Archmages


But these mages were foolish and quick to arrogance, not understanding the true power of the grail they thought to con. And the grail had decided it had to get its due, and thus 7 new masters were chosen, each with their own servant. 7 Servants have to die that is the will of the grail, but now there are 14 candidates. What will happen within this chaos game. 


Map of London
​


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2013)

Ruler had been summoned, he stood in the middle of the Natural History Museum in South Kensington. He had been given his orders, the Archmages were upsetting the balance and they or at least their servants had to be stopped, and to do so in glorious London had been a further slight, so the Grail they had used had turned against them and called out Ruler as well as a further 7 servants to help defeat these new hotshot masters.

Ruler waited at the intersection of the main stairways and sat next to a very handsome looking statue. He waited for the masters he had summoned to come to him, so he could explain what was happening. The command seals had appeared on those he had chosen as well as the psychic desire to come here, in London to meet him. Now all he could do was wait for them to come one by one into the building called natures cathedral.


----------



## Ice (Jul 16, 2013)

Nero stepped off his private plane at Heathrow airport, breathing in the air of his old home. For the Holy Grail War to be held in his homecity was an unexpected but pleasant enough surprise. Already, he had contacted his family, informing them of his participation. What he learned of the new war though, was slightly disturbing. Perhaps the mediator or Ruler could cast some light on the issue. Without a second thought, he moved through his own VIP terminal, unconciously knowing where to head to.

Stepping into his waiting car outside the terminal, he started towards Natures Cathredal.


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

Damien stared at the ride prepared for him.  He was told he'd get a "motorcycle" to facilitate his movement through the streets of London... But the thing sitting in front of him was no motorcycle.



"Super... I'm gonna look like a god-damned idiot."

He hopped onto the scooter, his hand still aching from where the Command Seals appeared days prior.

After a good hour or so of meandering about the streets of London, he finally pulled up to the Natural History Museum.

As he walked through the doors, he spotted a strange looking person standing next to the statue of Charles Darwin.

Extending his hand for a friendly shake, Damien introduced himself. 

"Howdy!"


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2013)

"Oh hello there good sir, you must be the first one here!" Looking at Damiens arm "I see the command seal I made for you has taken root nicely. I am Ruler, although my identity isn't really needing protection.' He said patting the statue next to him on it's head. 

"Your gonna need a servant, luckily three of the best museums in the world are all next to each other. The NHM here, the Science Museum there and the V&A there." he said pointing behind him and to the left. 

"Now I know your name, and am glad you have made it here." A small monkey like thing was running around his shoulders making screechy sounds. "Oh calm down Wallace!" Ruler said in a stern voice. 

Looking at Damien, until the others get here. "Also Wallace to explain to you what's going on, while you look around and maybe pick up a catalyst, feel free to ask him any questions" He gestured for the monkey to go towards Damien.

"Oh and yes, my bad how could I forget!" He pointed at the Monkey "_Evolution!" _And prana surged around the monkey and he rose, contorted and turned into a man, another old man.


At that moment, he could sense more Masters arriving and he wouldn't want them fighting between themselves before things got underway.

---------

In an extremely expensive house in the North of London, sometimes called the Billionares road, the Bishops Avenue. Lord Branson was sitting down behind his desk looking at all the money had had collected. When an apparition of green 1's and 0's started to emerge from his Iphone. Soon they had solidified and a man stood before him.

"Assassin? I thought you were in Japan, dealing with the stock market crisis?" Branson asked, caring very little.

"I was, but that's the power of the internet. Regardless, I fear something is up."

Branson raised his eyebrow.
"Up?"

"Yes, from all the surveillance I can tap into some really strong mages have entered the city, normally this is not a factor, we can kill them or recruit them like we did with Trip, but they all seem to be en route to Kensington,"

"Kensington huh? Where you guys noticed the arrival of another servant, but their power was blocking you from entering?"

"Yes, we are blind and deaf, on anything in the museum square, that includes the Albert hall, and Imperial University." Assassin continued.

"What about Hyde park?" Branson asked.

"Hyde park is neutral."

"Good, well how about this, go into the Met's system and send some squadies down to museum square. And send an email or whatever you do, calling the other Archmages together. We shall meet at Cutler's Apsley House." Branson continued.

"Yes sir." And Assassin once more became green 1's and 0's and vanished back this time into Branson's computer.


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

_So that's the power of a servant, huh?_

Damien stared the monkey, who had just "evolved" into a well-known Naturalist.

"N-nice to meet you, Mr. Wallace... Could you point me in the general direction of Japanese history?"


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr Wallace nodded. "This way Mr Miles, I'm afraid we will be going towards the V&A for that, sorry to be a bother." And Wallace started to walk down the steps and towards the exit. Continuing his story to Damien.

"Well to start, the Mage Association has gone rouge, they summoned servants, heroes and villians from history and even some from works of fictions and instead of fighting they worked together to take over the city. The grail requires order and the death of servants in order to stabilise, it's been a year now and no deaths. So the grail summoned Charles over there to watch out, when things were getting too bad he would call you guys, gift you with command seals and make you summon servants to relive London and stop the self named Archmages." He said walking across the street to the Victoria and Albert Museum. 

"Your team mates will be here shortly." Wallace said as they walked into the second museum.

--------

Somewhere in the south of France a blonde girl was snorting coke off a mirror while a bunch of other people stood around waiting there turn.

"Nicola!" A voice said. 

The others looked up. "Who's the suit?" One guys asked, jabbing a thumb at Assassin.
"He is my father's head of security." Turning to Assassin.
"What do you need Tom?" Nicola asked before taking another line of coke. Hand crafted by her and tweaked up by her mage craft.

She stepped up, wearing a bikini and rubbing her nose, before falling back into the sand and throwing her hands up.


"Well there has been the call, I am gathering the Archmages, and I decided to get you first, seeing as you were in a different country. There could be a potential threat."

Nicola raised her hand to her friends and waved them away before standing up and going towards Assassin. 
"A threat huh, no need to get me first, you know I can get back to London in no time at all." 

Assassin smiled. "But would you, your father expected you would try and finish your party first."

"But this sounds like it could be a better party, tell daddy I'll be home in a few hours."

Assassin nodded before vanishing into her phone.
"I'll never get tired of that." She said smiling. "Caster!" She called out. 

A middle aged man wearing obscure beach wear came out of a little shack.
"Yes Nicola!"

"We gotta go home, so you know what that means." Nicola smiled.

Caster let out a small smirk. "Go Fast!" 

"No no no!" She said waving her arms. "Go FASTER!" 

"As to be expected." Caster focused and clicked his fingers, a sportscar with what seemed like jet engines appeared infront of them. Nicola jumped in the drivers seat, while Caster his clothes changed to a nice brown suit got inside the passenger side. Nicola pulled out a spiraled piece of metal and inserted it into the ignition and electricity crackled everywhere and in a blast of sand and smoke, they were off, the car speeding off over the water. Nicola screaming in enjoyment as he car broke the sound barrier. And her speakers were blasting out her choice of music, Caster just sighed, he had gotten used to this after about the first 3 months.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 16, 2013)

A Cab pull up towards the side of the road on Cannon Street

_"That would be ?20.00 Pounds"_

Jimmy places his hands into his pocket and handed the taxi-driver the necessary money, dropping some of his change. Jimmy was a rather clumsy goof but this didn't stop his motive... He finally manage to track down the killer to this city... The city of London. Jimmy was a young, well-fit man, wearing a hawaiian shirt and some khakis shorts. On his feet were sandals.. From his appearance, you could say he was coming off of vacation. He was carrying suitcases in both hands and on his back was a fine sword.. in fact you can call it a legendary blade itself.. Jimmy manage to pick it up while he was traveling across Japan.

_"So this is the city... not bad" _ Jimmy said while glancing around London. Jimmy then checks his right hand.. and there were these symbols on it.. From his reads of the Wars of Servants.. He understood that it meant he was to participate in an ongoing war. This came to him gathering that several archmages will also participate and Jimmy knew one of them had to know something.

But Jimmy had no idea where to go...

_"Now wait"_ he said while scratching his head.. his suitcases were on the side of him


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

Serp said:


> Mr Wallace nodded. "This way Mr Miles, I'm afraid we will be going towards the V&A for that, sorry to be a bother." And Wallace started to walk down the steps and towards the exit. Continuing his story to Damien.
> 
> "Well to start, the Mage Association has gone rouge, they summoned servants, heroes and villians from history and even some from works of fictions and instead of fighting they worked together to take over the city. The grail requires order and the death of servants in order to stabilise, it's been a year now and no deaths. So the grail summoned Charles over there to watch out, when things were getting too bad he would call you guys, gift you with command seals and make you summon servants to relive London and stop the self named Archmages." He said walking across the street to the Victoria and Albert Museum.
> 
> "Your team mates will be here shortly." Wallace said as they walked into the second museum.



"So wait, what happens when we're down to seven servants?  Isn't the requirement normally that six servants must die?"

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Robert Matheson stood by a large excavation pit in Japan.  A large man wrapped in a strange cloak stood beside him, unmoving and completely silent.

"Are you sure this is where it is?"

The man nodded, his right arm coming out from the cloak, pointing to the right side of the pit.

_There..._

Robert patted his servant on the back.  "Aren't you happy?  You'll finally get it!"

_Extremely happy.  I guess a better word would be... Elated?_

Robert smiled, "That's great!  So what do you want to do aft-..."

The crane pulled up a large box, a bright blue aura glowing around it.

Robert could feel Berserker's eagerness.  The large man looked like he wanted to run to the box at that very instant and tear it to shreds to claim the prize within.

"Calm down, _____, they'll move it over here."

The crane turned, dropping the box in front of the two men.  Berserker jumped onto it, a spear manifesting into his hand, which he then drove into the lock on the box.  A series of gears began to turn, opening the box.  The bright blue aura blasted out all at once, before surrounding Berserker's spear, morphing its shape into something more sinister.

_It is done... I am complete._

"Good!  Let's head out now, we wouldn't want to keep the others waiting."

The two turned, leaving the excavation crew behind.

"Oh, that's right!  I almost forgot!"  Robert turned, opening the small book in his hand.  "Return!"

The excavation crew, made up of around 35 men, suddenly broke down into water and flowed into Robert's book.

"Wouldn't want to leave so much prana just laying around, would I?"


----------



## Asune (Jul 16, 2013)

The cloaked person reached the museum.
It didn't bother to introduce itself.
Instead he went to the bearded man.

"I'll be fighting in the war."

And he didn't say anything else


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2013)

Wallace smiled at that question.
"Well with the strength of the Archmages, who knows who will remain. When it gets down to 7, I'm sure the battle will rage on. Sure maybe you will have to fight your teammates, but we will get to that, when we do." Waving his hand at the room they were in.

"Welcome to room 45!" he said smiling. 
-----

Assassin appeared in a large room filled with Gold. As soon as he materlised there was a sword pointed towards his back.

"Saber." he said softly.

"Assassin." Saber said lowering his sword and then breaking into a smile.

"I'm hear to see Cutler, a meeting of the Archmages has been called." Assassin said to Saber.

Saber kicked back and sat on a chair. "Oh and what possibly could be the reason for that then?" He said sighing, before flicking on the large golden TV screen, and switching the channel to HBO.

"We believe they may be more servants and masters coming, we predicted this may happen but when it didn't we stopped worrying." Assassin said to Saber.

"Now now, that does't seem interesting." Saber continued.

"You worried there might be another Saber strong as you?" Assassin smirked.

"There are no men like me, only me!" Saber said standing up. "Ok lets go to Cutler." Saber said as he started to walk through the huge building. As he walked numerous servants bowed to him and Caster. 

They came to a large regal door. And Saber placed his gloved hand on it, and cogs began to turn, he didn't have the key but it was designed and made so only Cutler and Saber could enter. 

Cutler was sitting behind his desk.
"Ah Tom, good to see you." Cutler said rising up to greet Assassin. "What does Branson need now, that old fart."

Assassin smiled. "Well firstly he wanted to say he thanks to me he made a another few million on the stock markets." 

Cutler sighed,"When you do it Assassin it doesn't count, it's like a fat broad with big tits."

Assassin raised his eyebrow. "But when Saber gets you all this gold it's different?" 

"No not at all, but at least it's pretty to look at, you just have 0s on a screen. But anyways what can I do you for?"

Assassin looked at Saber and then to Cutler. "It's begun." he said softly.

Culter sat down and steepled his fingers. "Very well then, I haven't had a good murder in weeks. The others are on their way I assume."

Assassin nodded.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 16, 2013)

Terevix Kassad walked silently into a house on Baker Street. It was an unremarkable house. Nothing about it stood out when one looked at it from the outside. A blue relic resembling a telephone box of another time sat on the front lawn. A jeep sat in the garage. The inside was a different story. The house foundation and walls had been reinforced with titanium alloy, making it a fortress. The windows were bullet-proof glass capable of taking .44 magnum rounds. Opening a door next to the kitchen, Kassad walked down a flight of spiral staircase, leading into the basement. The basement was well lit, with various gadgets and tech lying on tables. A workstation sat next opt a wall. Like the house above, the room was reinforced with steel. This basement was originally a bomb shelter, built by a paranoid anti-communist nut. Kassad had purchased it after the original owner met with an unfortunate accident.

In the center of the large room was a summoning circle, already set up. A bamboo branch and a sword sat in the middle of the circle. Kassad knew exactly who to summon. The servant was a powerful warrior, capable of fighting an army by himself. Anyone foolish enough to pursue this Heroic Spirit would only find their death. The only thing left was the summoning. Accessing files on his computer, Kassad set the computer to dispaly the translated text in the air. A virtual screen flickered to life.

Reciting the translation, Kassad began the summoning. The flow of prana was unmistakable. The air thickened as prana began flowing into the summoning circle. In response to the prana, the circle flared to life with a bright glow. The swirling energy took the shape of a human, then began forming the details. Ancient clothing appeared over the still forming figure. A straight double edged sword appeared, sheathed and tied to the Heroic Spirit's belt. The figure glowed for a brief time, then finished forming. the summoning was complete.

Kassad looked at his servant, noticing he made a mistake already. It seems translating the text wasn't such a good idea. The Servant looked at Kassad, and said "Greetings, I am Assassin, here to serve."


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

Serp said:


> Wallace smiled at that question.
> "Well with the strength of the Archmages, who knows who will remain. When it gets down to 7, I'm sure the battle will rage on. Sure maybe you will have to fight your teammates, but we will get to that, when we do." Waving his hand at the room they were in.



"Hm, that's troubling.  Guess I'll just take it as it goes, then."



> "Welcome to room 45!" he said smiling.



Damien looked around the room.

"Excellent.  I'll look around here for a bit and meet you back at the stairs.  Thank you."

Damien began walking towards the Japanese Mysticism exhibit.  He already knew exactly who he wanted to summon.


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2013)

Charles looked at the cloaked man.
 "Welcome!" He said, looking over the man.

"One who hides himself is not likely to succeed in the world of Darwinism. I trust you know the rules, you have the command seals. Go and ready your servant, return when you are ready." 

Charles could sense that man was due for great and unfortunate things, but such was survival of the fittest, he could not stop it anymore than he could change the world...again.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 16, 2013)

A supersonic jet roared over London.

It had only lifted off from Japan a mere two hours before, and it had already arrived at it's destination. A part of the Hs series, it was produced from technology at least several decades ahead of the rest of the planet.

It's cargo was, comparatively, relatively light given the scale of what was delivering it.

Two teenage boys stood conversing with one another. One was a tall, blonde asian looking delinquent in sunglasses and an Aloha shirt. With his arms crossed before him, he wore a parachute and stared at his companion, a certain boy with unmistakably spiky hair.

"Eh, Kami-yan, so that's basically what happened."

"What are you talking about, Tsuchimikado!? All you did was explain to me how you hit me in the back of the head with a golf club and dragged me to London!!!!! AHHHHHHH WHAT AM I GOING TO DO!!! Kamijou-san's going to be held back due to missed attendance, I just know it...haaaa...Misfortune..." The spiky haired asian hung is head down in desperation.

Once again, Kamijou Touma was dragged into another fantastic battle at the behest of the Magic Side. While this would sound like an enviable experience to many who secretly wish in their hearts to take part in a fantastic miracle battle taking place straight out of a manga or anime, Kamijou wished in his heart that such events would simply pass him by so he could return to his beloved normal life.

"Nyaa~, sorry Kami-yan, but I don't know what you're talking about. My attendance is ab-so-lute-ly perfeeeeect~ Ahahahaha-" The cackling spy found his shirt gripped by Imagine Breaker, and pulled down towards Kamijou's face.

"You bastard. Actually altering the records for your own sake. Violating the sanctity of our school records..." The spiky haired boys face lifted up, revealing his tear stained face, "AND LEAVING ME OUT OF IT!!! I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS, TSUCHIMIKADO!!!!!"

The blonde haired boys eyebrow twitched in shock, awkwardly pausing before recalling the reason for their presence in the area.

"Don't worry, don't worry, Kami-yan, it'll all get taken care of later..." His companion leveled a suspicious stare at him, "...Really! So just come on, we're almost over the drop point now."

Kamijou walked up to him apprehensively. "This feels familiar. You're not going to do the same thing as in Avignon, are you?!"

"Nyahaha, of course." 

Just as Touma's eyes widened in shock, Tsuchimikado gripped a lever that had been right behind him, tearing open the emergency hatch, sucking both of the boys into the nighttime London sky.

"TSUCHIMIKADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!"

"Make sure to land at the Natural History Museum, Kami-yan! That's the meetup point for the Masters! I'll see you later~!"

Two dark parachutes opened up above the buildings, one gliding towards the deep Southwestern part of the city, while the other glided towards Hyde Park, nearer to the cities center.


----------



## Ice (Jul 16, 2013)

The car slowed to a stop outside the museum, its engines still crackling. Nero jumped out of his car. Without pausing, he walked into the museum. Spying a figure waiting for him there, he called out, "Hello there mister."


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

Damien returned to the staircase, he had found his catalyst.

_Didn't take me long at all to find it, either._

He walked up to Ruler, holding the small skeletons of several rats in a plastic bag.

Spying two men, one wrapped in a cloak and one with long-ish white hair talking to Ruler, he introduced himself to the two.

"Yo!  Name's Damien.  I take it we'll be temporary teammates in all this?"

He then turned to Ruler himself.  "Ready, boss", He said as he discreetly revealed the bag.


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> But Jimmy had no idea where to go...
> 
> _"Now wait"_ he said while scratching his head.. his suitcases were on the side of him



A young man approached Jimmy, seeing him exit the cab with a lost look on his face.

Extending his hand to Jimmy, he spoke brightly.

"Hiya!  I can see you're lost!  I've lived in this area my whole life, need help finding anything?"

The man produced a small pamphlet from his jacket, highlighting tourist destinations.

"Free of charge!"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 16, 2013)

Jimmy proceeds to acquire a map from a local of the parts, only to realize.. the taxi driver scam him... he was almost two miles away from his location. He glanced at the sky to see that it was night time... the moon was fully in view.

"Well I guess I will have to walk the rest of the way" Jimmy said while sighing... 

He proceeds to pick up his bags and walk down the street... on his waist was a vial filled with blood.. it was wrap up tight to prevent leakage. With each step, it dangled back and fourth...



> A young man approached Jimmy, seeing him exit the cab with a lost look on his face.
> 
> Extending his hand to Jimmy, he spoke brightly.
> 
> ...



Jimmy stop walking and proceed to accept the ride... 
_
"I'm heading to this Museum here, ya see"_

Jimmy points to the destination and begins to place his luggage in the cab.

_"Alright, lets go" _

He then sits down and patiently awaits the man to drive the taxi


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

The man stared for a minute.  Looking at the cab Jimmy jumped in to.  The driver had temporarily parked it there, most likely to take a piss.

_Musta mistook me for a driver... Oh well._

The man hopped in to the driver's seat, heading towards the museum.

"What brings you to this beautiful city?  Business, or pleasure?"  He asked, as an angry man in the background started wondering where his cab went.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 16, 2013)

So this was his Servant. A Heroic Spirit from the past. It was a shame Kassad messed up the summoning. Still, it was better than the spell blowing up in his face. Kassad thought back to earlier today, when he met with the one called Ruler.

Kassad had walked into a museum, where he felt a strange call. Inside he had found a man and a cloaked figure.

"So, which one of you is Ruler?" Kassad asked.


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2013)

Ruler looked around.
"Welcome all of you. I choose you all because I believe you have what it takes to take down the Archmages that are ruining this city. Some of you will be familiar with the Master Servant set-up some of you will not." He waved his hand towards Damien.

"Come closer my boy. And place your catalyst in front of you, I can bypass the summoning ritual due to my Noble Phantasm, that's my special ability guys." he said to the group.

Nero, Kassad, The cloaked figure, Damien and another guy had slunk in at the back.

"We are expecting a few more, but these are your teammates, but by no means do I have to force you to like each other. But I expect you to use each others strengths and weaknesses to achieve the goal, and in the end if you succeed one of you will be gifted with a wish perhaps."

Walking up to Damien, "Are you ready?" he asked him. Looking to everyone else. "Watch carefully."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 16, 2013)

"UAAAAAAGH!!!!!!!!?"

A spiky haired asian boy crashed through a nearby window, sending glass shards flying through the air as his parachute enveloped him.

Now appearing to be a bundle of cloth, Kamijou dully rolled towards the other Masters and Ruler, before coming to rest at the Servants feet.

"Damn that...Tsuchimika...do...ugh."


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2013)

Cutler was still talking with Assassin and Saber.
"How are we going to get into contact with Matheson, that prick doesn't trust electronics very much?" Cutler asked Assassin and Saber whoever could give him a decent answer.

"Well he is out gathering stuff for Berserker, he always returns to London soon enough, I don't even know where he his at this moment." Saber said slightly bored.

"Papa and baby Branson are en route I take it, and what about Woe, Gentles and Trip?" Cutler asked.

"They have been sent phonecalls and emails, because I knew they wouldn't appreciate me turning up. I guess Matheson gets here when he gets here."
------

Victor who had been quiet until then, ran up to the boy that had fallen out of the window. And these windows were built to last, so that had to hurt.

"Are you ok?" he said helping the guy up. Before looking around to everyone else and looking at Ruler. "I'm Victor St.Cloud. At your service."


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

Serp said:


> Walking up to Damien, "Are you ready?" he asked him. Looking to everyone else. "Watch carefully."



Damien paused, first observing the kid crashing through the window before turning back to Ruler.

"Ready as I'll ever be!"


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2013)

Ruler pointed to the Catalyst in the bag on the ground.
"Creation!" He commanded and Prana surged into the catalyst and standing above him was man. 

"Servant Caster, I believe." Ruler said offering him a hand to shake.


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

Caster looked around at the group of Neo-Masters standing before him.  He was a tall, light-skinned young man.  Clad in a pure white japanese-style robe, he had a very ethereal presence.

Turning around, he extended his hand back out to Ruler, shaking his hand, then pulling back and bowing.

"And you are Ruler.  I thank you for the welcome."

Caster turned to Damien, his command seals now glowing brightly.

"I ask of you... Are you my master?"

Damien replied, "Y-yes, yes I am.  And you are my partner."

"More than that... Damien.  I will be your strongest defense, and your strongest offense.  I will guide you to the end of this war, this abomination brought upon my the Grail."  Caster bowed deeply to Damien as he ended his sentence.

"Good to hear." Damien said, bowing back at Caster.  Turning back to Ruler, Damien spoke to the old man now.  "So now what?"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 16, 2013)

Kamijou reached up with his right hand, desperately grabbing at whatever he could as he untangled himself. Finally extracting his body from the tangled mess of the parachute, the boy noticed St. Cloud's greeting.

"Kamijou...Touma...haaaah, sorry, but I can't speak English very well, St. Cloud...san?" Touma looked around, taking in his surroundings. "Where am I?"

He then turned to stare at the assembled crowd, and newly summoned Servant, "Who are you guys?"


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2013)

"Now, we continue!" Ruler said clapping.
"Anyone with a catalyst come forward, anyone one who doesn't bother I can manifest you a servant organically."
Looking at Kassad.
"Or those who already summoned can sit back and wait!"

Ruler opened his arms and welcomed anyone forward.
"I'll be next!" Victor said and walked forward.

"Do you have a catalyst? Or would you like to get one?" Ruler asked

"Cool it, I got one." Victor said after helping Touma up and walking towards Ruler. "We are in the museum mate. And these are our potential team mates to stop evil mages or some shit. Sounds cool."

He reached into his jacket and pulled out a hip flask, he took a swig and poured a bit on the ground. 

"Have at it!" He said.

Ruler raised his eyebrow and pointed his finger at the puddle on the ground.
"Creation!" And once again there was a surge of energy and soon there was a man standing in front of them, dressed in old style yet still fancy red clothes, with a blue cape and a nice hat.

"Howdy! I'm Rider are you my master?"

Victor was grinning like an idiot. "Yes I am your master Victor!"

"Great! Fancy a drink?" He said and pulled out a bottle of Rum took a swig and passed it to Victor, who took a swig and was instantly filled with Prana albeit he felt a bit tipsy after one swing, but he liked it.

"A pleasure to meet you Ruler." Rider said turning to Ruler.

"And you Captain!" Ruler said nodding.

"Next!" Ruler shouted.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 16, 2013)

Alysis Woe's phone vibrated. Rider sat ion his horse as she pulled it out of her pocket and stared at it, the monsoon that whipped at them. After a moment Alysis sighed and replaced the device. Turnign to Rider, she said, "That was Tom. Apparently, Robert has gone missing, and the Grail is attempting to stop us. So we need to go find them. Now."
"I will take you where ever you need to go, my lady." Rider said, a offered his hand to help her onto the horse. Once mounted, Alysis, muttered a spell that attuned her to Robert's existence, cast so she would always be able to find her fellow Archmages. She placed a hand on Rider's shoulder, giving him the location of their allies.
"Go." The Servant told his mount, and the more-than mortal steed set off at a pace unmatched by mortal stallions, across mountains and raging seas, until they came upon Robert and Berserker standing in front of a hole of some king. Releasing the reins, Rider reached out and grabbed them  by the scruffs of their necks, and used his legs to guide the horse to London, where the four came to a halt in front of Victor's place.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 16, 2013)

manidk said:


> The man stared for a minute.  Looking at the cab Jimmy jumped in to.  The driver had temporarily parked it there, most likely to take a piss.
> 
> _Musta mistook me for a driver... Oh well._
> 
> ...



Jimmy glance out of the window...

_"I'm searching for someone...."_. He then glance at the contents of vial, and shook it a bit.. He had research the events of the Holy Grail War and noted that he was chosen as a Master to participate. 

Getting himself more relaxed, Jimmy places his elbow on the door handle and rest his head on his palm. He noted several buildings as they drove by


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

"Ex girlfriend?"  The man asked, with an inquisitive smile.

"Actually, don't answer that.  We're here!"

The cab pulled in front of the Museum, the man popping open the trunk for Jimmy.

"This one is on me, sir!  Free of charge!"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 16, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Ex girlfriend?"  The man asked, with an inquisitive smile.
> 
> "Actually, don't answer that.  We're here!"
> 
> ...



Jimmy exits the  cab with his luggage and bows to the man..

_"Thank you good sir"_

He clumsily enters into the Museum, pasting several people and bumping into some of them.. He quickly apologize for his actions 

_"Whew... this luggage of mines"_.. 

He sat his suitcases down and takes a lot at the Museum.

_"I Guess this is the right spot?"_


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy exits the  cab with his luggage and bows to the man..
> 
> _"Thank you good sir"_
> 
> ...



The man bowed back at Jimmy.  "I hope you find who you're searching for!"

He stood on the sidewalk, watching as Jimmy ambled up the steps.

"Doesn't look like much, but I guess it's best not to underestimate them.  He must be the one after Alysis..  Say, Berserker, did he even have a servant?"

_No._

"Ah, oh well.  I guess we'll meet again sometime!"


----------



## Ice (Jul 16, 2013)

Heeding Ruler's words and the rest of his fellow Masters' actions told him what was needed. Walking towards a hidden alcove in the museum, he placed his palm against a brick. Ancient Celtic runes activated, recognising his blood. The brick ceased to exist, in its place lay a vial of water, glowing with a light that came from beyond. He grasped the vial, returning to Ruler.

"Is this a suitable catalyst?", he smirked.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 16, 2013)

Alysis was in a bad mood from the false alarm the excavation site had given off, and having to retrack Robert half way around the world again had only worsened things. Using her magic to disguise Rider as a member of the Mounted Branch of the Metropolitan Police, The two of them sped past Robert, standing around on the side walk in a cabbie uniform like an idiot. She brought back her hand and whipped the phone in it at Robert's head, shouting,
"If you break or lose that, there will be hell to pay!" as they rode past. Suddenly she turned her head to stared at the shrinking image of a young man walking into the Natural History Museum. From some reason, his existence...resonated with hers. This bore later investigation.


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2013)

_Thunk_

"Oh god dammit!"  The cell phone collided with the back of Robert's head.  He recognized it as Alysis's after the background was brought up.



"Justin Bieber, really!?"  Robert threw back his head in laughter before snapping it back forward.  "Hey wait a minute... Berserker, why didn't you catch that before it hit me?"

_...Funny._

"...You're an asshole.  Let's go return this stupid thing to its owner."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 16, 2013)

Aaron Gentles was reclining in his high rise apartment, overlooking Hyde Park, cigar in hand.

It was a habit he had picked up from the man he considered his mentor, before his untimely demise. A sinister BGM filled the air. 

He looked down.

He had received an email on his phone, alerting him to an urgent meeting of some kind. The man sighed with annoyance, lay down his cigar, and rose.

"Archer", and a young man materialized before him, bowing. "We're being called, I suppose we should go. For appearances sake, at least."

"Of course, Aaron. What should we do about that would-be paratrooper spoiling my view?"

The Master shrugged nonchalantly, "Shoot it down, naturally."

An arrow rang out the next second, shredding the parachute as if it were a popped balloon.

"Well, let's get going then, Archer."


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 17, 2013)

Serp said:


> "Next!" Ruler shouted.



Kassad held up his hands.

"I have my catalyst and summoning circle readied at where I'm staying. Don't worry, I'm still on your side. I just like to play things close to the chest"


----------



## Asune (Jul 17, 2013)

The cloaked figure removed from inside his clothes a small item.
It was similar to a coin, yet the weight and design suggested something different.
A medal with the design of a gold flower.

"I'm ready to do the summoning..... " said the cloaked figure.

Then he walked toward an already prepared circle

"Not a common emblem this is... Despite you can find thousand of these, this belonged to a certain someone"


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2013)

Ruler nodded and pointed to the ground where Nero should place his catalyst. Victor had just spat alcohol on it, so no worries if water would work as a catalyst.

Ruler pointed his finger at the vial of water.
"Creation!" He commanded and the familiar surge of Prana filled the air, and soon there was a figure standing infront of him, he was finding it hard to keep his eye on them so he turned his head away.

"Saber?"

Saber nodded.

"Good!" Ruler said, before moving onto the next one. 

The cloaked man had a prepared circle. Ruler looked at him and nodded.
"You can summon via circle if you wish, it will cost you more Prana but maybe it will suit you better. If you want to summon via circle please can you do it in one of the adjacent rooms."


----------



## Ice (Jul 17, 2013)

Nero placed his hand on his chin, glancing at his new Servant. She was a beauty. Not that he would tell her that. He knew of her abilities. They would be extremely suited for the tasks ahead. Calling Saber over, she stood by him like a guard.


----------



## manidk (Jul 17, 2013)

Robert was still standing right outside the museum, Berserker invisible by his side.

"I wonder why she threw her phone at me, anyways...?  I guess it won't be a problem if I snoop through her phone a bit."  A devious smile crossed his face as he thought aloud.

_Alright, let's see here... Text messages..._



"PFFFFFFTTTT HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Berserker, take a look at this shit!"

The invisible giant bent over, staring at the screen.

_Heeheehee_

After a good five minutes of laughing hysterically in the middle of the sidewalk, Robert noticed the message calling the Archmages together.

"Well, shit... There goes my day."

Glancing both ways before disappearing into an alleyway, Robert opened his spellbook.  Water poured out, taking the form of a large winged chameleon-like creature.  Robert hopped onto its back as it vanished from sight, Robert vanishing as well.  The creature flew up into the air, invisible, on its way to meet the others.


----------



## Asune (Jul 17, 2013)

Following the instructions of the old man, the cloacked figure headed to one of the adjacent rooms.
Using an already prepared chant, the figure summoned his servant....

Then he left without saying a word.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 17, 2013)

"If you do not require my time, I shall now take my leave" Kassad said, turning around and heading for the exit.


----------



## manidk (Jul 17, 2013)

*Damien*

"I'll probably hang around here a bit.  Me and Caster are gonna tour the museum and see if we can find anything else to help him out."

Caster threw out a small piece of paper, which turned into a small ogre-like creature when it hit the floor.



"Just tell Jirou here if you need us.  He'll act as my liason."

Damien stared at the strange little man-thing.

"What are you looking at, square?"

"Whoa!  Salty, isn't he?"

"Do not mind him, master.  Let's go now."

"Aren't you worried about regular people seeing him?"

"Don't worry, master.  Only those with magic circuits can see my creations."

"Well, if you say so."


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2013)

Trip was standing outside the museum leaning up against a wall having a smoke. He saw that Matheson just escorted one of those new masters inside, it made no difference to kill them now before they summoned, or Ruler would just summon another one. It was better to allow them to summon, kill them or end their contract as the grail couldn't strain another summoning. 

Trip could see with his eyes, the heat signatures inside the museum, the masters with a normal yet slightly brighter heat signature, and the servants warm yet so consistent in heat they may have well been warm bodies. 

Trip pulled out his phone, Assassin had sent him a message, rather sent the Archmages a lesson, them and their servants couldn't enter or see into the museum if they wanted to, but he wasn't a master, he was just a normal mage working for the wrong team. He noticed one master leave and enter another room to summon their own servant, away from Ruler. This would be his chance. 

He punched in a few keys into his phone.
"Gentles, I've got an opening I'm taking it. Get Alysis on the line and come for back up." Trip not knowing Robert has Alysis' phone so he will get the message.  

He straightened up and ran towards the museum. It was past opening hours and only the masters were inside now, although some weird looking tourists were still walking around. He saw the cloaked guys visage in the other room, his servant still not fully acquainted.  

He saw his chance and ran up to the window and grabbed a hand fully of pebbles from the ground and threw them at the windows.


The glass and the stoned alone should have taken out an unprepared master, know to get in check the outcome and whatever state the master was in and claim the servant if possible before anyone else, or before the neo masters heard and came to help.

-------

"Did you hear that?" Victor asked in the main hall. "It sounded like breaking glass, from the direction that the weird guy went."


----------



## Asune (Jul 17, 2013)

The cloaked figure inmediatly realized the nature of this person as a threat...

"Archer... Go finish him..." said with a low tone..

Still nothing happened

"Archer?."

"What insolence is this???!!!" the strong tone of the servant stroke his ears...

"We're bind by a contract as Master and Servant!!!. I'M THE MASTER!!! AND YOU THE SERVANT THAT SUPPLY ME WITH MANA,.... I'M THE ONE WHO ORDERS HERE!!!"

The cloaked figure realized the rebel behaviour of the servant, and thus he raised his hand, ready to use a command seal...

Yet he was unnable to.... his arm felt numb and fell without function.

"Archer? What did you?"

"I hit a pressure point of your body.... that arm will not respond to you... This is just the beginning of the punishment I'm preparing for you. Insolent!!!"

The cloaked figure then decided to act by itself... From inside his clothes he removed something similar to a crystal and threw against the man who attacked.... Still this was no common crystal as it flied like a homing missile against the invader.


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2013)

Trip had jumped, using the force of the ground beneath him to push off at great speeds, his muscles reinforced by his flaming blood abilities. 

A crystal was thrown towards him, he drew back his fist and punched the crystal. The crystal shattered on impact, sending shards everywhere. There was a small cut from where the shard had cut Trip's skin barely. At that moment along with the explosion of the crystal, blood that turned to flame as it came into contact with the air burst forward from his fist, and Trip followed it through the fire acting as cover for him as it attacked the cloaked man and Trip was able to land in the room easily, and fix his suit. The sleeve in his right arm was abit frayed, and still covered in crystal.

He waited until the fire can burnt out, and stood confronting the cloaked master.


----------



## Asune (Jul 17, 2013)

_This guy... he broke that crystal with ease....
I didn't want to go with this on the beginning of the war...
Wait... is this guy an Archmage by any chance?_

The man closed his eyes and raised one hand....
Mana started to flow from his body, tearing the space in front of him...
As soon as he opened them a figure stood in front.

"Idol of the earth!!" He exclaimed, and then the figure that resembled a stone idol, waved it's arms against his opponent.

A voice coming from the spirit behind him assaulted the cloaked man

"You have quite the nerve to show that in front of me... Your punishment will know no limits!!!"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 17, 2013)

Jimmy heard to commotion, he was in another area of the museum, away from the group. 

_"What was that?"_ he said with a puzzled expression. He quickly retreated from his room towards the area of interest.. 

He immediately saw a stone figure seemingly attacking a man...

_"What in the hell is that"_ He asked unaware of the circumstances.


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2013)

Trip noticed another master had entered the room and turned his eyes to him. The previous one had summoned a stone idol to battle him. Trip smirked. 

He raised his hand and pointed it to the wall behind his opponents. The ground began to tremble and then a triceratops burst through the wall startling everyone. It bounded past them and went to stand beside trip, he was having to concentrate on controling the fossil, it was bone that had eventually become stone, so with his earth bending he could control this skeleton. But he wasn't in the mood to focus his concentration, so he ran his left hand over the cut on his right fist and dabbed up some blood on his fingers and rubbed it down the front of the triceratops skull, the blood caught flame and inside the cavity of the skeleton it was filled with fire and in the eyes of the triceratops skull was the unmistakable look of awareness. 

He sent the flaming skeleton to match with the stone idol and focused on the cloaked master. Luckily the servant didn't seem to want to play along, Trip was good but he had no idea how long he would last against 2 masters and 1 servant. In a single stride he crossed the remaining distance between him and the cloaked man, his hand going out to clasp the cloaked man by the neck and hopefully pin him to the wall.

As he did this he looked towards Jimmy and smirked, but where was Aaron and the rest, this could go bad at any moment, if more masters or servants turned up.


----------



## Asune (Jul 17, 2013)

The cloaked figure had to focus so he could use the stone idol at it's max power...
As thus he didn't had time to react to the suddenly grab of the invader...

With all his mana channeled to the stone idol, even something as being striked against a wall was fatal, and thus he was unnable to resist it.

The cloak fell from his face, revealing the distinctive factions of a Matou...
Why a matou was playing with magecraft from others family was something we will never now, still the Matou was dead now... the command seals of his hand slowly dissapeared...

"Tch!!" said Archer on his spiritual form.

Then he left, abandoning the battle at the museum...

-----------------------------------

Archer didn't advance too much when he suddenly spoke...

"You had been following me for a long time now... What do you want!!!..."

The figure of his pursuer revealed... a tall blonde man dressed in casual american clothes came from nowhere...

"OK!!, You find me, enough of playing the stealth man..." he said with a tone that reflected his living in the USA.

Archer showed his material form, pointing a spear at the pursuer....

"You also were there in the museum... So you're a master too???!!!!" exclaimed the servant.

The man made a gesture and then he spoke...

"Let's just say I came late... and lost the chance to have a servant...." 

"So do you intend to use me?, for your purpose?!!" exclaimed again Archer...

"Or you use me?, anyway it won't change anything... After all, I'm just here to play with the thrill of the game.." said the blonde man..

Archer raised his spear once again, right in front of the neck of the blonde man...
"And what makes you think worthy of that??!!!"

The blond man smiled...
"You'll see... I was right there and no one noticed me... that reflects some good skill no?..."

The servant then kept away his weapon...
"Fine... I'll see if you're worthy to, otherwise I'll kill you with my own hands"

And then they made the rites to form a contract...
Yet something unexpected happened for the heroic spirit...

"Aaagh... What is... You... what??!!" he exclaimed in rage...

The blond man smiled... "I see.. so not even a great figure like you is able to withstand my ego..."

"Insolence... Insolent fool...!!!" 
Then the servant draw his weapon, this time a sharp blade instead a spear and charged against the blond man...
Yet once he sliced the figure he realized that it was only empty air....

"Go to spirit form.... Archer... no,... Berserker!!!" said the voice of the blond man from a different place...

As soon as he did that, the servant growled... a very ferocious growling, as his last attempt to maintain hsi own sanity...
Yet he was unnable too, and thus his own figure become distorted....

The blond man smiled... "And I thought I'll had to use a command seal... This was easier than I thought..."

He then looked at the three command spell on his hand and spoke...
"So... shall we return to the museum?... Berserker????"

Nothing more than a ferocious roar replied to him, and then they headed to the museum


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2013)

Trip was holding the dead master's body. It was a Matou, he could tell from the colouring, he was hiding from his family but if a Matou was killed they would send or the Matou would send someone to look into it, and if they found him the gig was up, so he had to dispose of the body. He focused his prana. On extracting all his blood and organs from his body, deflating him like a balloon, it was fun to watch people pop.

Pop, and then he ignited the remains on the spot.

Archer had left the museum before Trip had a chance to make a contract.
"Fuck." He said under his breath, the stone idol had crumbled when it's master had died and Trip called back the flame from the stone. Then he turned his eyes to Jimmy and in a single stride was moving to grab the young master.


----------



## manidk (Jul 17, 2013)

*Damien*

Hearing the crash, Damien ran back to the main wing of the museum.

He arrived just in time to see the strange cloaked man get slammed against a wall, the life draining from him in an instant.

"Oh shit, CASTER, LET'S GO!"

"You don't have to yell, master, I'm right here."

"Then let's do this!"

Damien clapped his hands together, in a praying motion.  "I call upon the power of my ancestors!  Armor of Alta?r Ibn-La'Ahad!  Sword of Eden!"

Damien's white armor darkened, morphing into the armor of his foremost ancestor.  A golden sword appeared in his hand.

He saw the man who killed his teammate running towards Jimmy.

"Caster!  I'll support you, do something about this asshole!"

"As you wish."

Caster surrounded himself in a black aura.  "Onmyodo!  Oni Creation and subjugation!  Offensive class!"



"Get him!"

----------------------------------
Robert ordered the chameleon to stop on the air, feeling the surges of prana back at the library.

"No time for meetings, I guess."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

Aaron placed his phone back into his pocket, having just rattled off a text message to Alysis.

_She'll likely get there faster than I could...but for now..._

"Archer, what do you see?"

"Well, Aaron, I would say that there are clearly two gentlemen ahead of us. One is clearly a Servant? Well, that makes no bloody sense, there's only seven of us!"

"Well figure that out later, can you hit them?"

"Who do you think I am, anyway?" With a quirk of his eyebrow, the Servant withdrew a yew bow, "I could hit targets like that with my eyes closed."

"Cover me, then." A hatchet appeared in his hand, and Aaron launched forward towards his targets at incredible speeds.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 17, 2013)

Jimmy saw this mysterious man approaching him... he threw his luggage at him and as swiftly as the fastest humans.. he unsheathed his sword that was on his back... The blade showing off its luster... it was a fine blade.. legendary in nature. Jimmy was a master swordsman having been trained since he was young... 

The blade was pointed directly at the threat...

_"Ehhh... don't come any closer.... you"_ Jimmy stutters out 

He had one of his legs stretch outwards and the initial one was facing forward... he was prepared to attack at unparalleled speeds


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2013)

Trip could sense Aaron outside, being an Archmage he couldn't enter the museum and another Master and servant had entered the fray best to get this match outside.

Midstride Trip launched himself upwards and over Jimmy, landing on the other side of him. Jimmy was ready in stance to counter if Trip attacked, but perhaps he wasn't expecting the jump, but Trip managed to clear it wide of Jimmy and Damien, Caster and his Monster. Trip wasn't dumb they would get him eventually, he stamped his leg and raised his arm focusing on the ground on the museum floor, it shook and lurched and sent them all flying through the previously broken windows, just far enough to be out of the Museum's protective defenses. 

Where he hoped Alysis and Aaron would be there to back him up.

-----

"Rider lets go see what that was!" Victor said, Rider nodded and grabbed his Master and in an instant was out the from doors, looking slight to his right he saw the exploded window and the people know thrown onto the floor in the front gardens of the museum grounds.


----------



## manidk (Jul 17, 2013)

Damien, Caster, and Hao(Oni) landed on the sidewalk in a pile.

"Fuck, man.  Good thing I switched to this armor."

Caster and the Oni were already back up and preparing.  A set of fish bones surrounded Caster, circling around before forming a strange shape.

"Master, this guy is a regular mage... But it appears he has help incoming, along with a servant a good distance away... This could get most bothersome."

"Shit, that's bad news...  Oh well."

Damien helped Jimmy up, holding his sword above his head as a blinding light blew out. 

"That should buy us a few seconds, get ready."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

Archer hung back, smirking to himself as he watched his Master approach the blonde man and his Servant. Further on, he spotted that orphan, Trip, engaging more of them in battle at the Museum. His face convulsed in horror at the sight.

_They're destroying a national landmark! I'll need to finish this quickly._

Archer withdrew a bundle of arrows from thin air, and held them against his bow, where they tumbled into an orderly line.

_I rather love this trick._

He drew his bowstring back, and released, sending a hail of arrows into the battles both begun, and yet to be joined, as Aaron charged straight towards the other blonde Master.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 17, 2013)

Jimmy flew into the window of a car, catching the driver off guard... the car proceeded to crash into the museum. 

Having almost lost conscious.. Jimmy staggers his way off the car and examine his injuries.. They were minor and then he glanced inside the car... The driver of the vehicle was unconscious.. 

_"Fuck that hurted" _Jimmy says in a painful voice.

He then grabs his sword and runs outside to confront the bastard again


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

A wooden arrow silently pierced through the car behind Jimmy, heading straight for the achilles tendon of his feet.


----------



## manidk (Jul 17, 2013)

*Damien*

Caster's Oni looked up, noticing the intruder heading towards Jimmy.

_Protect_

The order came from Caster.  The Oni jumped over to Jimmy, standing at his side, ready to swat the man aside if he got too close.

----------------------------------------------------

Robert hovered over the street, still invisible.

"Guess I'll just observe, for now."

_Fight..._

"Hold your horses, Berserker.  You'll get your chance."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

The Arrow swerved wildly around the apparition, easily catching up to it's target.

Behind it, a swarm of wooden shafts descended onto the battlefield.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 17, 2013)

Jimmy trips due to his clumsiness as an arrow struck near his face... He quickly turned his attention to the rear.. trying to figure out where this arrow came from

_"Back Attacks... this cannot be good!!!"_ Jimmy shouted 



> You fool... I've been watching you for some time...
> 
> Hurry and Summon me....



Jimmy ignored the voice.. thinking that he was going crazy due to the battles. He proceeds to get up and charged into battle.. this time carefully watching his back


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

_Now that I've made my greeting, let's make things a *bit* more interesting!_

A green arrow pierced into the side of each tree outside the museum, causing each to shrivel, gnarl, and begin to spew a sinister looking gas that began to swiftly envelop the area.

The volley began to blot out the light of the moon as it rapidly approached.


----------



## Ice (Jul 17, 2013)

Nero leaned back against a wooden bench he found nearby, surveying the fight. He felt no need to get himself involved in this fight. Saber wasn't ready yet. Plus, he could get valuable information from it.

Saber fidgeted. Her nature as a knight demanded she fight with her allies, despite how temporary they were. But simultaneously, she understood her Master's reason for holding her back. She continued standing by him, ready for any incoming attacks.


----------



## Asune (Jul 17, 2013)

"Fiiuuuuu"...
The blonde man called Travis whistled as soon as he got close to the museum...

"They really made a waste of this place, no Berserker?..."
"Oh!, c'mon you don't have to roar.."

Lazily the man reached to a car that had crashed against the wall of the museum.
"So they're exposing cars now?..."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

Aaron charged in behind Travis, hatchet raised.

"_Timber Falls!_"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 17, 2013)

Jimmy noticed the gas as it swirls into the area... He looks for the other person that had help him earlier but didn't know where he was at..

_"We gotta get out of here"_ he frantically stated

He darts back into the museum to escape that gas but he knew this would only buy limited amount of time... He found his luggage in there, secure it and placed his sword back in it sheathe and darted to the back exit...

_"Why do I always get into these situations" _


----------



## Asune (Jul 17, 2013)

Something attacked Travis from behind.
Yet he didn't gave importance to it, instead the attack just phased through him, as if he were to be no more than a projection, nothing real at all.

From nowhere a burst of flame ignited, enveloping both Travis and his attacker...

"Hey, hey. Relax if you wanna live a bit longer."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

Aaron leaned back as his attack found no purchase, rested his hatchet on his shoulder as flames swirled around him.

"Heh, nice trick. Why dont you step out to where I can see you?"


----------



## Asune (Jul 17, 2013)

Two figures of the one called Travis showed.

"I'm always there, funny isn't it?..."

The two scratched the back of his head and then continued..

"So care to tell me, what happened here?... How is that a single invader can't against all the mages here..."
"Come to think about it, you aren't one of the mages from here either no?"

He raised one finger...
"Cage of wind.... be born..."

And then the figure of Aaron became surrounded by walls made of a very strong wind, so strong that it literally sliced everything touching it.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

Twin arrows cleared the cage from behind Aaron, and sped into the twin Travises.

"Actually, Id like to ask you what you're doing here. With a Servant." A light glowed from his hatchet, as he casually swung it into the cage of wind. With the sound of wood being bitten into, the wind scattered, freeing the weapons master.

"Now, now, don't be shy. I'm simply curious." His wooden face cracked slightly, hinting at a set of too-bright teeth, glinting sinisterly.


----------



## Asune (Jul 17, 2013)

The arrows pierced the figures, yet phased through them.

"The other guy died... I had to help poor Archer..... Oh well he is Berserker now."

The figures dissapeared, and now one appeared behind Aaron, swinging a knife against him.

At the same moment, again from seemingly nowhere burst of flames erupted..
Yet different, this time mixed with the wind that aimed right at Aaron, and eventually the figure of Travis and the knife.

"He wasn't able to withstand an ego as strong as mine... Ironic isn't it?"


----------



## manidk (Jul 17, 2013)

Caster glanced around, noticing the poison gas enveloping the area.

"Hmm.  A worthy try.  Mushi, come out!"

Another large Oni appeared, this one green and frog like.

"Will you please deal with this gas?"

Crooooooaaaaak!

The frog shrank into itself, before breathing in strongly.  A large portion of the poison sucked into its gut.  The frog burst off, heading to deposit the gas in a safe location.

-------------------------------------

"Tsk...  That one might be a _little_ troublesome..."

Robert pulled out his spellbook, holding it above his head.  Two strange snakelike creatures emerged, made of bones.



"Nagi, Naga, go kill that thing!"

The strange serpents blasted after the frog, quickly catching up and piercing straight through it.  The gas was re-released, this time about a block away.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

Asune said:


> The arrows pierced the figures, yet phased through them.
> 
> "The other guy died... I had to help poor Archer..... Oh well he is Berserker now."
> 
> ...



"Not that much. It took quite a will to bend MY Archer into service. Rather than feeling shock...I feel like I should applaud you!" A gloved fist rose up to intercept the figure with the knife, an obsidian one gripped tightly in answer. The wind and flames intersected at their target, then scattered wildly around Aaron.

And then, uncountable thousands of arrows fell into the courtyard, covering every square inch of the surrounding area. Save one small spot.

"Impressive accuracy as always, Archer." Aaron looked around, hiding was well and good, but naturally defending yourself from that attack would leave traces.

Namely, gaps among the wooden shafts that completely obscured the ground beneath them.


----------



## manidk (Jul 17, 2013)

Damien raised his sword at the incoming rain of arrows.  The blade extended, charged with prana, protecting him.

Hao(Oni) beat his club wildly around, blocking most of the arrows from hitting him and Caster.  A couple slipped through though, piercing into Hao's shoulder.

"ARRRRRR!"  He yelled out, blood beginning to pour from his arm.

"Not to worry, Hao."  Caster wiped a hand over the Oni, restoring him to normal condition.

Damien, Hao, and Caster regrouped, Damien pointing up into the sky with his sword.  "I saw some weird snake things flying off towards that frog you summoned...  Caster, can you find anything up there?"

"It will take a bit... but I can try."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 17, 2013)

"Humans are fighting."
"How stupid of them. They're so dumb."
"Yeah. especially since some of them are dead."
"Some of them are dead?! They must be pretty stupid to be fighting even though they're already dead."
"Yeah, they're all fighting in front of that big building, with all the bones and stuff in it." Rider turned his head to look at the trio of pigeons chatting among themselves on the edge of a building.
"My lady," he said to Alysis, "the birds are speaking of strange events in the city. I think that the Archmages are engaging the Grail's new Masters in front of the Natural History Museum."
"What?! But we were just there!" Alysis exclaimed. She sighed and rubbed her forehead. "God, I hate backtracking. Head over there, I have a call to make." Rider turned his steed around and began galloping back to the museum. As he did so, Alysis pulled out another phone and hit a number.
"Hello, Captain Michaels? It's Ms. Woe. There's somewhere that I want you and your men to meet me..."


----------



## Asune (Jul 17, 2013)

Four of them appeared, surrounding Aaron...

"You missed.!!!" said the voice with a mocking tone, at the same time the figures mocked at him in different gestures.

"I suppose Archer failed an spot on purpose, or he simply was unnable to hit"

"Huh?... What is this Berserker, you wanna play?...."

Then Travis asked to Aaron.
"Saying... uuuummm Connor I presume?... Can Berserker come to play?..."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

_Oho, they have nice reflexes, let's see how they handle another volley. Hmm?_

The nighttime fog around the Thames churned, boiled, and began spilling across the city.

"Hey you useless bastards, wake up! (The Blue and Red, answer my call!) Summon up fog and wind to cover my tracks! (Summon an impenetrable mist that leaves all unseen to my enemies!)"

A blonde boy retched up a red mass somewhere along the river, before limping away under cover of fog as it rapidly spread over the area surrounding the Museum.

"Well now, I'm sure Aaron won't be pleased, but not even my eyes can see through fog this thick!" A silvery longsword appeared in the Servants hand. 

"Time to cease sniping and work ny way into the thick of it!" A boyishly confident grin on his face, the Servant charged into the fog, heading towards where his Master was undoubtedly fighting against his adversaries.


----------



## Ice (Jul 17, 2013)

Nero could see Saber's uneasiness despite her immobile form. Drawing a weapon from beneath his coat, he threw it towards Saber, hilt first. She caught it easily, swinging it as if she had been practising with it for many years. She looked at Nero with confusion in her eyes. He gave a slight nod, showing his intentions with that move. Bursting forward to the fight, Saber had a grim look in her eyes.

Nero knew this would endear him more to his Servant, hopefully it would make their working together much smoother.


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2013)

The police that Cutler had asked Assassin to send were on their way to the museum now. They had no idea how they were called to the scene before the first disturbance call was made but they were en route anyways. 

"Vincent, it seems Gentles, Newman, Matheson and potentially Woe may be engaging the targets before we have had a chance to talk. The are on their way, sure we can get them out of trouble, but no trouble is better."  Assassin said to Cutler.

Cutler nodded, "And the museum is just across the park, I guess I could go heel my men." He said putting down a stack of papers.
"Saber?" He said, calling out.

The blond man appeared at the door, "Yes?" He asked.

"Field trip, we need to go and control the kids, before they get beaten."

----------------

Trip had landed on the ground and the Archmages had taken it from there. 
One of the masters, with a red suited servant turned to attack Victor after he had jumped out of the museum to help his friends.

"Hold back kid!" Rider said and summoned a bottle of rum to his hand, took a swig and then it vanished, replaced with a large canon with he rested on his shoulder. Trip noticed it and ran towards Rider hoping to disable him.

Rider fired the canon and Trip ran to intercept it, as he got closer to the prana charged canon ball, he noticed this was not going to be easy to defend against, he quickly rolled to the side hoping to dodge the shot, but Rider had already sent another one his way.

Fuck this was getting intense, he had never fought a servant full on before and even he had to admit this was more than he had thought it would be. He reached into his pocket and pulled out a golden knife, a gift from Saber. 

And he threw it at Rider's canon, the golden knife impossibly sharp hit near the mouth of the canon and blocked the opening long enough, for Trip to gather his bearings and get up. 

And he was getting up ready to leave he noticed the golden knife in Rider's canon begin to shake ever so slightly. Saber was here, this wasn't good. Even Damiens sword began to resonate slowly.

Trip looked up to see a blond man in a golden suit of armour, hovering above him slowly floating towards them.

"Saber..." 

"Trip." Saber said coming to a halt and descending to the ground.

Saber continued to talk, his voice filling the area.
"What are you doing, fighting without a game plan!" Saber shouted, hoping to get his fellow associates attention. 

Rider took this opportunity to shoot Saber with his mounted canon.
The canon ball came blasting towards Saber, who only raised his gloved hand towards the incoming canonball, as soon as the ball touched his hand, it started to glow and turn into golden, it instantly lost all its motion and went flying back towards Rider, who had to jump to avoid it.


----------



## Asune (Jul 17, 2013)

A roar, a massive roar and then the fog was completely eliminated...
The figure of Berserker stood in the middle...

An adult man wearing a black armor, a yoroi stained with red blood. Painted in the center the Kamon of the gold flower with five leaves...
His face completely distored by rage, yet the chonmake of his head stood, as his notorious eyebrows and split moustache.
Armed with numerous weapons, the man already forgot how to use most of those.

"What is this Berserker?... Is your Noble Phantasm to destroy fog?" Said Travis with a mocking tone.

The servant roared and raised a large spear, more like a yari or a naginata.
It aimed, not a the enemy servant, but at Aaron, swinging it with fury.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 17, 2013)

Rider crashed to a halt next to golden armored Servant.
"Saber." Rider said with a nod.
"Never mind, Captain, I think the situation is under control." Alysis said.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 17, 2013)

Back at his hideout, Kassad brought up the list of Masters he had seen at the museum. It would be wise to familiarize himself with his allies. Noticing Assassin standing there silently, Kassad said to the Heroic Spirit "Since you're an Assasin, I would liek you to go and scout around. Don't expose yourself. Keep to observation only."

Nodding, Assassin took on spirit form and vanished from sight.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

Asune said:


> A roar, a massive roar and then the fog was completely eliminated...
> The figure of Berserker stood in the middle...
> 
> An adult man wearing a black armor, a yoroi stained with red blood. Painted in the center the Kamon of the gold flower with five leaves...
> ...



Three arrows whistled through the air. The first struck Aarons suit, catching it on its rounded point, and dragging him away.

Two others flew towards the newly christened Berserker


----------



## Asune (Jul 17, 2013)

Berserker didn't move at all...
Two soldiers materialized, both wearing a samurai armor...
Yet the position in the one they were materialize was just too cruel...
As Berserker summoned them right in the middle of the arrow trajectory, making them the target of the impact.

At this moment around twenty of these soldiers appeared, surrounding Aaron..
The Noble Phantasm was made so the soldiers would appear in the most advantageous situation possible, cutting any path of escape, and denying any method to stop their presence...
Even more soldiers appeared in key positions, ready to intercept the attack of Archer..
In fact, they were just perfectly located for victory.

But these soldiers were special....
All of them, every single one were driven crazy by mad enhancement, making them strongest than normal
Some wielded yari, others katana, others bow.... even some were settled at distance with cannons.

All of them attacked Aaron enveloped in a massive mix of roars

Travis on the meanwhile whistled at this scene.... 
"So that's what you can do.... I see....But this may turn dangerous..."
"He then exclaimed.... Berserker!!! return here, leave the small troop fighting..."

The voice could be heard, this time from deep inside the building, located at some place.


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2013)

Saber looked at Rider and nodded back.
"Boss is a bit pissed you guys came here without coming to the meeting first, I would have thought Branson's coked up daughter would have been here first but she knew the importance of this." 

Victors Rider looked up at Saber and narrowed his eyes. 
"Hold on!" Victor said to Rider. "This guy is strong!" 

"Gentles, Matheson! Wrap it up!" Saber said loudly as he eyes man at the edge of the museum threshold, his bounded field, it had to be Ruler. But he could see in his eyes he wasn't very happy, Saber bent down and picked up a pebble in his gloved hand and it turned into a golden nugget, the then threw it towards Ruler. 

Wallace jumped up to protect Ruler.
"Evolution!" Ruler commanded and Wallace turned back into his monkey form, but then evolved down a different branch, turning into a large Monkey man-like figure. 


He grabbed the golden bullet out of the air and crushed it in his hand. 

Saber narrowed his eyes Ruler.

"Wrap it up! Guys!" He shouted, before anyone could attack him. The Police would be here soon and it was best of they weren't.


----------



## manidk (Jul 17, 2013)

Damien didn't like the look of the golden-armored man that appeared.  His sword was shaking wildly, like the man's very presence was calling to it.

"This can't be good... But oh well.  Caster!  Call them back!  It looks like our enemies are pulling back as well."

"Very well, master."  Hao and what was left of Mushi were pulled back into Caster's form.

"Let's get back inside."

--------------------------------

Robert looked over at his newly arrived comrades.

"Uh... Sup?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 17, 2013)

"Is 'Sup' all you've got to say?" Alysis asked Robert. She put out her hand. "Phone. Now." She smirked. "I hope you like the background, I prepared it special for you."


----------



## manidk (Jul 17, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Is 'Sup' all you've got to say?" Alysis asked Robert. She put out her hand. "Phone. Now." She smirked. "I hope you like the background, I prepared it special for you."



"Pfft, you always know just how to make me retch, don't you?"

Robert tossed the phone to Alysis, but not before soaking it in water.

"You might wanna put that inna bag of rice overnight.  Oh, also, 'bar guy' was coming on a little strong, I told him you'd meet him at McDonald's tomorrow at seven in the afternoon.  I also gave him your home address in case he misses you.  Enjoy!"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

The arrows swerved, avoiding the summoned samurai in an impossible trajectory.

In the next moment, the soldiers surrounding Aaron were blown away by an unending hail of wooden shafts striking them with perfect accuracy in gaps of armor. The chances of that happening were nearly nonexistent, even with godlike skill.

The arrow dragging Aaron along pulled him towards the one soldier spared for fear of friendly fire, blocking his path.

So Aaron called out the true name of his hatchet, and smashed it through his defenses, knocking him to the side with a massive gash where Timber Falls had dug into it.

Oddly enough, the soldiers had yet to dematerialize. None of the blows had been fatal, lacking the strength to do anything other than punch them out of the way.

_Curious..._

Releasing himself from the arrow, he remembered that fighting Servants was best left to Servants themselves, and dashed to regroup with the other assembled Archmages.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 17, 2013)

Alysis waved a dismissive hand. "I have three of these on me right now, a little water damage won't bother me in the slightest. As for Rick, I'll just have Michaels send some down to break his legs."
Rider looked at where he assumed Berserker hung in spirit form and shook his head in exasperation.


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2013)

The archmages were assembling closer together and Saber flew over to them and stood beside Aaron, as Trip made his way closer. Alysis and Robert would soon complete the pack.

Saber looked at the other Archmages, they very rarely used their servants in battle anymore and if they did they kept them in spirit form most of the time. Saber and Cutler were different though, Saber was a man in his own right nowadays, he would fight whenever he wanted like Cutler could, he even had his own quarters in the Mansion. 

Saber then looked towards the neo-mages. The superpowered beast Wallace had become, now joining the neo-mages.


----------



## manidk (Jul 17, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Alysis waved a dismissive hand. "I have three of these on me right now, a little water damage won't bother me in the slightest. As for Rick, I'll just have Michaels send some down to break his legs."
> Rider looked at where he assumed Berserker hung in spirit form and shook his head in exasperation.



"Ooooh, Vicious.  How unbecoming of you."  Robert let out a smirk as the words left his mouth.

Berserker appeared from behind Robert, seemingly standing on air.  The giant let out an exasperated shrug in the direction of Rider.

_Tiresome._


----------



## TehChron (Jul 17, 2013)

"You should be a bit more appreciative of her generosity, Robert. Women like that simply aren't very common these days." Aaron approached the bickering pair, inclining his head impassively towards Alysis.

"Its good to see you. I was wondering if I could borrow Rider for a bit, it looks like Im dealing with their Berserker, and its very tiresome to deal with alone."


----------



## manidk (Jul 17, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "You should be a bit more appreciative of her generosity, Robert. Women like that simply aren't very common these days." Aaron approached the bickering pair, inclining his head impassively towards Alysis.



"Ay, Gentles!  You gotta be especially warped to see her as anything but the devil in human form."

Robert smirked again.  "I see you were having a little trouble down there, getting a little rusty, young'n?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 17, 2013)

Alysis raised an eyebrow at Aaron and flipped off Robert. "I have no problem with lending you Rider, but your opponent seems to have escaped. Either way, according to Saber Cutler's ticked at you guys for running amock, so wait to hear what he says before you go charging off."


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2013)

Saber was beginning to get annoyed it was as if they weren't listening.
"Listen up guys, Vincent already isn't too happy with you. So I suggest you calm it down so we can leave here, so discuss a proper plan of attack." He said directing it towards Robert and Alysis. Nodding at the latter.
"Thank you Alysis." He said.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 18, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Ay, Gentles!  You gotta be especially warped to see her as anything but the devil in human form."
> 
> Robert smirked again.  "I see you were having a little trouble down there, getting a little rusty, young'n?"



"Do you know what I keep in the trunk of my car  Robert?" Aaron leaned forward, and whispered so only he and Robert could hear, "_People._"

Straightening back up, he gestured widely to Alysis, "Now, thats still very rude to Alysis. _Apologize."_ The next moment, Archer appeared at their side, confirming what Alysis had said.

"I appreciate the warnings, Alysis, but Cutler's rants are the last thing on my mind right now. After this, could I convince you to join me for dinner?"


----------



## manidk (Jul 18, 2013)

"Gentles, you're one of a kind, you know that?"

Robert turned to Alysis.  "I'm sorrry~... That God banished you from Heaven.  Horrible affair, the whole 'Paradise Lost' thing, innit?"

Not waiting for a reply, he looked back to Saber.  "So yeah... Sup?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 18, 2013)

Alysis laughed. "Thank you for your concern. I hardly even think about it anymore, except on Sundays." Turning to Aaron, she said, "My Rider, my rules. It's not like a mere Berserker is capable of getting away from Rider, anyway. Come for ten minutes, and I'll be convinced to let you buy me dinner."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 18, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Alysis laughed. "Thank you for your concern. I hardly even think about it anymore, except on Sundays." Turning to Aaron, she said, "My Rider, my rules. It's not like a mere Berserker is capable of getting away from Rider, anyway. Come for ten minutes, and I'll be convinced to let you buy me dinner."



"I can deal with that for a few minutes,.then." Aaron placed his hand inside the chest of his suit and gave Alysis a joke of a bow.

He stepped towards Robert as if in admonishment, when an arrow sunk into the ground, causing him to trip and use Robert to break his fall.

"Whoa there, boy, calm down." The Arrow had been, naturally, Archers, and he quirked an eyebrow at his Master.

"..Fair enough," the shaman pulled himself straight, and fixed his suit, "Let's get going, everyone." As the group walked on, Aaron waited for a moment when no one was looking, and gave his Servant a sly wink.


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2013)

Saber sighed "It's not like I don't know what people do for love. But I suggest we get out of here before the boss goes batshit." Saber said softly. 

Saber touched his sword and it began to turn gold, but then it shimmered and it started to glow. 

"You guys ready?"

----

Elsewhere back at Apsley house. Cutler was standing in a small ritualistic room. There was a stone alter, with a deep hole filled with flames inside it.

Cutler was looking deeply in the flames and it was if he was listening intently.


----------



## manidk (Jul 18, 2013)

"fffffinnne~, Saber."

Robert nodded to Berserker, as water poured out of his spellbook, taking the shape of two horses.  Berserker's was, of course, massive.

"Last one there buys breakfast tomorrow!"  He said, as he blasted off towards the boss's location.

------------------------

Damien stared up at the group from below, now safely back within the boundary field of the museum.

"What the fuck is wrong with these people?"  He said, speaking to Ruler.


----------



## Asune (Jul 18, 2013)

"I'm into this too..."

The voice came from nowhere, yet slowly the figure of Travis showed in front of the Masters.

He smiled while slowly walking toward them...

"I was gonna join the war, but this matou guy came before me... So now that he died, I took his place... pretty nice isn't it??..."


----------



## Ice (Jul 18, 2013)

Saber stood silently above the Archmages, as they called themselves. Her body flickered constantly, as if she was a white shadow. It was impossible to recognise her with just looks. She placed her helm on her head. With it on, she proved entirely unrecognisable. A white angel of death she could be called. 

Nero took out a pad. He switched it on. And the entire battlefield was displayed to him. Having his power base in London certainly helped sometimes. Focusing the camera onto where he knew Saber was, all he saw was a white armoured figure. He smirked, time to see if Saber lived up to her legend.

Saber's violet eyes settled onto one of the Archmages. He held the air of one who knew the earth beneath him very well. It was a shame he had to die. One who held Gaia as close to him as he did was rare. She leapt off the roof, her body aimed like a bullet and her sword at the ready. Once she was close, it would connect with his head.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 18, 2013)

"Ha, look at that metal human, guys!"
"Isn't that one of the dead ones?"
"Doesn't it know that humans don't have wings? Why is it jumping?"
Rider's head whipped up and looked around. He spotted the white-armored Saber streaking towards the Archmages. Drawing his enormous broadsword quick as a flash, Rider swung his blade into the path of Saber's blocking whatever mischief she was attempting. "How unknightly of you." he said quietly.


----------



## Ice (Jul 18, 2013)

Saber flipped herself in midair, her instinct letting her predict Rider's own actions. Her foot instead planted itself on the sword, letting her push even further. She didn't even glance at him. He was irrelevant. He was far beneath her notice. The only thing that mattered in her mind was fufilling her king's will, as was expected of a knight.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 18, 2013)

Saber's single-mindedness would be her own undoing, for Rider continued his attack at Saber's unprotected back. For good measure, Rider and his horse flared with magical power as he used Prana Burst, allowing his attack to strike with explosive extra force and speed.
Just as it was Saber's duty to obey her king, it was Rider's duty to protect his Master and her allies.


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2013)

Saber sighed, they weren't listening to him.
He instantly was by Rider and Saber2.

"If I end this quickly can we head back? And Saber versus Saber why not" Saber said was a smile looking towards the enemy Saber2. 

He really wanted to get back to base.

-----
At base.
"Yes my Lord." Cutler was speaking into the fire. "I secured the Tohsaka Targaryen boy like you suggested." 

Cutler felt a sharp pain in his arm, he looked down to his arm next to his command seals was another red mark this time off a serpent. It glowed red hot.

"Yes yes I understand, chaos! I haven't done enough I will kill these new mages, and offer their blood as a sacrifice to you. And in exchange you will continue to feed me prana and ideas?" Cutler asked. Once again the mark started to heat up.

"Ok ok I understand." 

Cutler turned his head, fire burning in his eyes.
"Where is Saber and the rest of those hot heads" As he said that there was a knock at the door. Cutler returned from his secret alcove behind the bookcase and went to see who was that the door.

As he motioned to his guards to let them in, Branson walked in.
"Evening Cutler." He said.


----------



## Ice (Jul 18, 2013)

Saber landed on the ground softly, a surprise considering the weight of her armour. She spun the sword, holding it with a guarding gesture. Another Saber. A worthy opponent. Wordlessly, she gave a slight bow, before sprinting towards him.


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2013)

Saber jumped out the way, before floating upwards out of Saber2's reach.
"Now now, it's unknightly to steal an opponent, I won't engage you unless Rider allows it."


----------



## Ice (Jul 18, 2013)

Spinning her sword in a circular pattern, Saber cocked her head. In a voice garbled up to the point that it was nearly unrecognisable but still very much coherent, she answered, "He was never a opponent. He in fact interfered with my fight and can be considered an interloper. Or are you just looking for excuses to escape fighting me?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 18, 2013)

The prana surrounding Rider faded as he sheathed his sword with a snort. "Have at it, Saber. I have no need to cross blades with one who lacks respect for her foes."


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2013)

Saber smiled. "Not not at all." And he darted towards Saber2, his sword swinging inhumanly fast, to a trained eye they would notice they were perfectly aimed strikes, just so fast it looked like a flurry of metal.


"Show me what your made of, Saber!" Saber shouted.


----------



## Ice (Jul 18, 2013)

Ignoring Rider's words once again, Saber danced around E.Saber's blows, her sword covering every avenue of his attack. In return, she flicked the sword towards E.Saber's face before changing its direction of attack towards his chest before kicking backwards so as to avoid any follow-up blows.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 18, 2013)

"How very rude, attacking a man's Master and then proceeding to ignore him." A trio of arrows whistled through the air towards the Sabers, "I have half a mind to file grievances against you."

Archer stood at the ready, bow in hand, his jaw resting in his palm, a look of patient expectation on his face.

"I hope you dont mind, but I simply cant let you have such a pretty young lady to yourself, Saber."


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 18, 2013)

Just then, the masters who possessed cell phones received a message.

_We need to set up a plan. I have sent you the address to meet at._

Sitting at his computer, Kassad activated the security cameras surrounding the house. If anyone other than a Master showed up, he would know.


----------



## manidk (Jul 18, 2013)

*Damien*

Looking down at his cell phone, Damien saw he received a message.  First off, he was confused how the man got his number.  Second, how the hell was the man already entered in his contacts as "Kassad?"

_I'm gonna have to check this dude out..._

"Caster, let's get over there.  This "Kassad" fellow seems to have a plan."

"Alright, master."  Caster focused his aura.  Another strange Oni appeared, this one had wings and a strange basket-like object strapped to his back.

"Hop in, and we shall go."


----------



## Byrd (Jul 18, 2013)

Jimmy was about a block away... hiding..

_"What just happen?"_ he said silently...

He pondered the situation carefully... and remember since he was a master in this war he should be able to summon a servant..

_"I wonder if I can do that?"_


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 18, 2013)

Alysis shook her head. "Rider, lets go." She said. She shouted at Saber, "We're heading back before a ything else goes wrong. Meet you back at the house!" Rider thundered off to Vincent's house.


----------



## manidk (Jul 18, 2013)

*Robert*

Robert arrived at the meeting place.  A frown crossed his face as he surveyed the house, seeing Alysis arrive shortly ahead of him.

"Cheater!"


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Ignoring Rider's words once again, Saber danced around E.Saber's blows, her sword covering every avenue of his attack. In return, she flicked the sword towards E.Saber's face before changing its direction of attack towards his chest before kicking backwards so as to avoid any follow-up blows.



NSaber's sword went for his chest, and using his right hand to move it some inhumanly way, like ways hands aren't meant to bend Saber went to parry. 

She kicked backwards and the two Sabers stood facing each other. Cutler's Saber gently floating off the ground.

"I knew a woman like you once, very good swordsman, couldn't take criticism well though." He raised his sword, it was glowing emiting it's own light.

His golden armour resonating with his sword and also glowing ever so slightly. Saber flicked his hand up and the golden canon ball Rider had shot earlier was back in the game, circling him to give an added layer of defense. 

Saber then moved in once more, his sword aimed for Nsaber's head.

------

Nicola and Caster pulled up on the other edge of Hyde park at Apsley House, Cutlers home. Outside she spotted some familiar faces. 

She jumped out of the car and ran upto Robert.
"Hi Robert, Alysis!" She said looking to each of them.

"I wonder whats go Vincent in a huff, that all of us are needed." She said looking at them, before smirking.

"You already know don't you!?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 18, 2013)

Alysis laughed at Robert as she leapt off Rider's horse. "You're just a sore loser." She teased. Alysis turned and waved to the new arrivals. "Nicola! You're back! How was France?" Behind her, Rider muttered, "Allfather protect us."


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2013)

Nicola went over to Alysis. "France was lovely as always, I had lot of parties and lots of nice guys over at the house of course, never let them get any, but it's fun to let them there is hope." She said smiling.

"But then Mr Anderson, had come and tell me father was calling and Cutler needed to talk to us. But I can see Alysis, you already know what this is about. Did Aaron or Robert or even Trip start killing without cause again, because I told them I would like to observe next time they snapped."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 18, 2013)

"Robert? No. Trip? Maybe. Aaron? Saber is trying to get him to stop right now, and his opposite number. From how irritated he was getting, I'd advise against going to watch this time around." She made a "come on" gesture, and started walking towards the house. "Let's go see the boss man and your dad before Vincent breaks something in his head, and starts rubbing his gold and muttering, 'my preciousssss.'"


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2013)

"His opposite number?" Nicola said confused, she was completely oblivious to what was going on.

"Ok let's go in hopefully Cutler can explain shit to me. Come on Caster." She said speaking to the primp and proper dressed man behind her. Even though he dressed smartly they were almost at a level of intelligence, that was not an insult to Caster but rather a praise to Nicola, even though she had the blonde bimbo act on lockdown she was a genius, smarter than her own father at least. She summoned this Caster without a catalyst, even their names were similar.


----------



## manidk (Jul 18, 2013)

*Robert*



Serp said:


> Nicola and Caster pulled up on the other edge of Hyde park at Apsley House, Cutlers home. Outside she spotted some familiar faces.
> 
> She jumped out of the car and ran upto Robert.
> "Hi Robert, Alysis!" She said looking to each of them.



"...Sup!"



Ichypa said:


> Alysis laughed at Robert as she leapt off Rider's horse. "You're just a sore loser."



"Please, I just took pity and figured I'd give you this one win~."

Robert followed the other two into the house.  Berserker came out of spirit form, offering a greeting to Caster.

_Sup...?_


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2013)

Saber stopped and retreated then looked towards Archer.
"Oh your alright Archer." He said catching one of Archers arrows out of the skin and it slowly turned gold.

"Sure have at it if you wish, my goal is not to fight today but rather to hurry up and get back to boss man. So if you want to end this now, feel free or else I'm releasing Brightroar and getting the fuck out of here"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 18, 2013)

Serp said:


> Saber stopped and retreated then looked towards Archer.
> "Oh your alright Archer." He said catching one of Archers arrows out of the skin and it slowly turned gold.
> 
> "Sure have at it if you wish, my goal is not to fight today but rather to hurry up and get back to boss man. So if you want to end this now, feel free or else I'm releasing Brightroar and getting the fuck out of here"



Archer winked at his golden comrade, "No worries, Saber, Ill just be playing a little game with her."











A second bow appeared in his hand. "Now then, Miss, how about a little Archery competition? As a fellow knight, theres no way you can refuse, I'm afraid." Archer tossed the second bow to the female Servant. "Let's have a wager. To make things more interesting, what say you?"

Some distance away, Archer's Master looks up from his evil plotting fugue state, and takes note of his surroundings.

"Archer, if youre going to be awhile, I need a ride to the house."

"Right away, Aaron," The Servant replies with a bow and a flourish. "The usual way?"

"Naturally."

With a smile,and a nod, Archer shot an arrow into the air above his Master's head. Aaron, with great swiftness, grabbed onto it and flipped himself onto the shaft, which he then rode like a supersonic surfboard into the night sky.


----------



## Ice (Jul 18, 2013)

"A competition you say?", Saber cocked her head. She stabbed Nero's blade into the ground, letting it lose its lustre. In return she picked up the bow offered. It's shape morphed into one of her liking, gaining a white shine on its body. 

"Tell me your terms of wager and I will see if I acquiesce."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 18, 2013)

Alysis walke into the house, and searched for Vincent's existence. It seemed that he was with William. Alysis walked over to them with Nicola and Robert, and rapped on the door twice. "Vince? Will? We're back."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 18, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "A competition you say?", Saber cocked her head. She stabbed Nero's blade into the ground, letting it lose its lustre. In return she picked up the bow offered. It's shape morphed into one of her liking, gaining a white shine on its body.
> 
> "Tell me your terms of wager and I will see if I acquiesce."



"I only wish to hear the name of such a beautiful lass from her own lips, not that of a label forced upon her by some circumstance or mystic relic." A grin opens up on the Servants face, "Although I'm afraid that refusal is quite impossible. But there's no need to worry, my dear, if you should win, I shall respond in kind with my own true moniker. Its only fair play, of course."

Archer then snapped his fingers, and a plain straw archery target appeared in Hyde Park, a great distance away.  

"Ladies first, naturally."


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2013)

The door to Cutlers room opened, and William and Vincent we waiting for them to enter.

"Daddy!" Nicola said and ran over to hug her father.

"You haven't been spending all my money on drugs have you?" William asked Nicola. 

"Nah, with my alchemy who needs your money." She said bored.

"You know just like Saber, you can't sell any of your gold lest you ruin the economy." 

"Pah who needs to sell gold when you can make it direct." She held up some leaves in her hand Coca leaves. She closed her fist and a glow could be seen in the centre of it, then she opened in, wrapped up in dried leaves was a small parcel. 

"It even comes gift wrapped." She said opening it, revealing a white substance.

"Well i see you have mastered, botanical extracts and reformaiton." William said, eager to find something to be proud of in her daughter.

"Naturally." Nicola said. "So Cutler what's the issue?"

Cutler nodded to Robert, Nicola, Alysis and the Branson's as well as their servants to take a seat from the back of the room and to sit closer.
"The grail was strained it noticed out corruption and in order to maintain _Order_ it has summoned new masters and servants to take our place." Nodding to Alysis and Robert.

"Woe, Matheson I believe you may have come into contact with them?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 18, 2013)

Alysis nodded and reclined. "Briefly. Their Saber tried to take Aaron's head off, and Rider intercepted. A regular attack didn't seem to faze her."
"She was also very rude." Rider interjected.
"Yes. She seemed to regard Rider as irrelevant, but but seemed quite willing to take up arms against your Saber and Aaron's Archer. That's where those guys still are, incidentally. Aaron and Trip had the most contact with them, they'd be able to tell you more. I think Robert clashed with their Caster."


----------



## manidk (Jul 18, 2013)

*Robert*

"Yup, however briefly it was.  I can tell you he is summoner, Japanese most likely.  In a battle of summonings he'd eliminate me in half a second, tops."

Robert wasn't happy to relay this message.  He'd always taken a small amount of pride in his summonings, despite otherwise hating his talent.

"Their masters, on the other hand, seems to be a loose-knit group of amateurs."


----------



## Ice (Jul 18, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "I only wish to hear the name of such a beautiful lass from her own lips, not that of a label forced upon her by some circumstance or mystic relic." A grin opens up on the Servants face, "Although I'm afraid that refusal is quite impossible. But there's no need to worry, my dear, if you should win, I shall respond in kind with my own true moniker. Its only fair play, of course."
> 
> Archer then snapped his fingers, and a plain straw archery target appeared in Hyde Park, a great distance away.
> 
> "Ladies first, naturally."



"My name?", she considered the offer. 

"I consent, on the condition that neither of us will expose the other's name to any other.", Saber replied.

Saber grasped the bow. She notched the bowstring, feeling for the tension. It had been a long time since she used a bow. Hopefully she wasn't rusty. She let the arrow fly. It spiralled through the air, screeching as it tore the air around it into pieces. 

The target stood no chance. Even as the arrow impacted, the target shattered into little chunks of its original material. Simply said, the target ceased to exist. She lowered the bow. As sastifactory result.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 18, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "My name?", she considered the offer.
> 
> "I consent, on the condition that neither of us will expose the other's name to any other.", Saber replied.
> 
> ...


Archer applauded the feat, clearly impressed.

"What laudable skill, milady, more than worthy of a Heroic spirit." Archer lowered his hands, gripping his own bow with a fearless, confident grin, "But alas, not quite enough to best yours truly."

An arrow appearing in his hand, Archer drew back his bow and released it in a single, fluid motion. The arrow soared through the air silently, and after a moment landed at it's own target.

"It was quite something to destroy your target, although it may have made my own somewhat more difficult to discern."

Jutting from the ground was a single arrow, having sunk into the ground, illuminated by moonlight. It had pierced the ground without even leaving a trace of upturned earth at the point of impact. 

The arrow simply stood there, as if it had always been stuck into the ground at that particular spot. The only indication of it's recent arrival being the four cleanly split corners of what had once been Saber's arrow.

"I suppose that we can agree that this is my win then, love?"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 18, 2013)

Jimmy began to draw his magic circle using a piece of stone he received that was rumored to hold magical energy. Once completed.. He began to chant the spell



> One who wields the spear of flames
> those flames which cannot be controlled
> Known for its bloodlust and strength
> I summon thee...
> ...



A bright light radiated all around briefly blinded Jimmy...

_"So you are my Master"_ a voice said emerging from the light. 

Jimmy looked up and saw a man wielding a fierce-looking spear... He had a youthful face and was well-builded.. His hair was of medium-length and was black. His clothing was made of linen and silk and were green in color, with his pants being lime colored .. His boots were tattered looking and rough. Around his waist.. was several vials full of blood.

_"Are you Lancer?"_ Jimmy asked 

Lancer paused for a minute before answering 

_"Yes I am... Master"_


----------



## Ice (Jul 18, 2013)

"On the contrary, I do believe you're wrong.", Saber answered, "please, look again." She gestured towards a tree a metre or so away from where their arrows had converged. Attached to the tree was an apple split in two, embedded in it after the arrow slammed into it, forcing the falling apple away from its original path. Between the split halves, lay another arrow. It hanged onto the tree, set perfectly horizontally, the tip just set in the slit of the trunk. 

"That was my real target, my fellow knight. The strawman was merely blocking it.", She finished up.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 18, 2013)

"What a waste then, Lady Knight, but your target was only ever the straw bullseye. Your skill is indeed far beyond my expectations, but..."

Archer tapped his bow against the ground, in the distance, the apple split further, into clean quarters, and the second arrow snapped in half, "Barring interference, we are only allowed one shot. Regrettably, it would appear that I win on a sliver of a technicality."

He walked up to the female Servant, "But worry not, I shall give you my name regardless, as befitting a knight of your stature." The Servant gave Saber a sly wink, "Does this conclusion satisfy you, milady?"


----------



## manidk (Jul 18, 2013)

*Damien*

"Sweet digs, damn."

Damien and Caster landed outside Kassad's house.  Unassuming looking place, but Damien new a compound when he saw one.  Walking up to the front door, he knocked.

"Hello!  Have you heard the word of the lord!?"


----------



## Asune (Jul 19, 2013)

"AAAAH!!! There is nothing better than a good foreign booze!!!" Exclaimed the blonde man inside a bar...

The barman confused said to the man..
"But sir... you're not having any drink.... You don't even look a bit drunk at the slightless.."

"Yeah... you're right..." said the man waving his arms..

"London's booze is good and strong... yet not as mighty as the things I had taste before...." continued Travis...

The barman waved his head, the main topic wasn't answered after all. Travis noticed this, so he said to the man...

"Oh, don't worry. I'm drinking for sure... I had my methods you now?.... In fact come here, close, close..."

The barman got close to Travis who said in a low tone...

"I am a Mage...."

A moment of akwkard silence and then the barman and Travis both bursted into laughter...

"For a moment it even seemed to be truth!!" said the barman...

"But is true!!" said Travis laughing to make it seem like a joke...

"Anyway, had a good time here... Gotta go now. Seeya..." said Travis while leaving the store...

---------------------

Once he walked for a while, he spoke.
"Well, Berserker.... shall we begin with the show?"


----------



## Ice (Jul 19, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "What a waste then, Lady Knight, but your target was only ever the straw bullseye. Your skill is indeed far beyond my expectations, but..."
> 
> Archer tapped his bow against the ground, in the distance, the apple split further, into clean quarters, and the second arrow snapped in half, "Barring interference, we are only allowed one shot. Regrettably, it would appear that I win on a sliver of a technicality."
> 
> He walked up to the female Servant, "But worry not, I shall give you my name regardless, as befitting a knight of your stature." The Servant gave Saber a sly wink, "Does this conclusion satisfy you, milady?"



"My name you say?", Saber cocked her head. Contemplating her situation, she decided to honour the terms of her archery match. She walked towards him, stopping at his side. "My name is "censored". Yours?"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 19, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "My name you say?", Saber cocked her head. Contemplating her situation, she decided to honour the terms of her archery match. She walked towards him, stopping at his side. "My name is "censored". Yours?"



Archer's face twitches slightly, then reforms it's jovial smile almost immediately.

"Hahaha, no it isn't, love. I thought we agreed to revealing true names, don't tarnish your honor with such an obvious attempt at deception." At this, comprehension dawned on the Servant's face, "Oh, I _know_, don't worry, as agreed, your name will stay between us. Your secret is safe with me, by the name of censored."


----------



## Ice (Jul 19, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Archer's face twitches slightly, then reforms it's jovial smile almost immediately.
> 
> "Hahaha, no it isn't, love. I thought we agreed to revealing true names, don't tarnish your honor with such an obvious attempt at deception." At this, comprehension dawned on the Servant's face, "Oh, I _know_, don't worry, as agreed, your name will stay between us. Your secret is safe with me, by the name of censored."



"Your name is known to me.", Saber replied.

"I trust this will remain between us. Farewell.", she said, before leaping towards her Master.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 19, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Your name is known to me.", Saber replied.
> 
> "I trust this will remain between us. Farewell.", she said, before leaping towards her Master.



Archer's face snaps into a sharp grimace, before reaching out and grabbing Saber by her shoulder.

"Oh no you dont. Not before you clear up this nonsense about you being censored. That's not a name you bandy about lightly, especially in an honorable contest between the likes of Heroic Spirits. Your true name, woman, upon your honor as a knight of Britain!" His bow cast aside, the hand gripping the Servant before him was visibly shaking in a poorly restrained fury.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Yup, however briefly it was.  I can tell you he is summoner, Japanese most likely.  In a battle of summonings he'd eliminate me in half a second, tops."
> 
> Robert wasn't happy to relay this message.  He'd always taken a small amount of pride in his summonings, despite otherwise hating his talent.
> 
> "Their masters, on the other hand, seems to be a loose-knit group of amateurs."



The wall of the room buckles, then caves in with the force of a great impact.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrVeA0eWTho[/YOUTUBE]

"DYNAMIC! ENTRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!"

Aaron, still surfing on Archer's arrow, crashes through the wall, leaps off from it as it continues into the room, and then delivers a perfectly executed dropkick. He flies through the air under his own power, his intended impact point? Robert.


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

"Anyways, I think our next plan shou-!!!!!"

Robert heard the wall break apart beside him, immediately followed by some strange yelling.

"OH WHAT THE FU-"  Aaron's foot impacted Robert's chest, sending him flying straight into Berserker's arms.

"Goddammit Gentles!" _Wheez_ "I swear to..." _wheeez_ "God...  You're lucky I take precautions for surprise attacks..."

Berserker stood there, still holding Robert up, laughing to himself.

_Teehee_

Robert turned to Berserker as he stood up.  "And you... Ugh, nevermind."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 19, 2013)

The Gentles in question lands softly on the ground, dusting the debris from the destroyed wall off of his otherwise immaculate suit. As he finished wiping off dust, he turned to leer at his fellow Archmagus.

"Did the guy who's buying everyone breakfast say something just now?" His hand raised to his ear, exaggerating his actions for the maximum impact, "I can't quite hear you, you'll need to speak up a bit, my friend."


----------



## Ice (Jul 19, 2013)

Saber felt his palm on her shoulder. "Get your hand off me.", she said coldly. Her eyes narrowing into slits behind her helm.

"I have spoken my name and I will not do so again. To question my integrity as a knight is outrageous. So I repeat. Get. Your. Hand. Off. Me.", she said quietly.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 19, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Saber felt his palm on her shoulder. "Get your hand off me.", she said coldly. Her eyes narrowing into slits behind her helm.
> 
> "I have spoken my name and I will not do so again. To question my integrity as a knight is outrageous. So I repeat. Get. Your. Hand. Off. Me.", she said quietly.



He already knew. The power of that challenge had been binding in a way Saber had yet to realize. She was compelled to tell her his true name the moment he "did not lose", just as he was compelled to tell her his own.

But it didn't make sense. He had grown up on those stories. Knew them by heart. Modeled himself after them and admired them. The chivalrous thief was simply the logical extension of those stories, and yet...This...woman, was saying that they had been a lie?

That his ideal was a falsehood?

No. He would not believe it.

"Woman. I demand recompense for your dishonor and your falsehoods. This shall not stand." A silver longsword appeared in Archer's hand, wrapped in his killing intent.

"Do not sully so great a legend in your mocking jest. I shall give you one last chance to retract your babble." The rest went unsaid. There was no need for words at this point, between such experienced fighters as they, having both lived through countless battles, both taking and saving lives in equal measure. For the King. For Britain. For their honor. And both, ultimately, for themselves.


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The Gentles in question lands softly on the ground, dusting the debris from the destroyed wall off of his otherwise immaculate suit. As he finished wiping off dust, he turned to leer at his fellow Archmagus.
> 
> "Did the guy who's buying everyone breakfast say something just now?" His hand raised to his ear, exaggerating his actions for the maximum impact, "I can't quite hear you, you'll need to speak up a bit, my friend."



"Ha, nice try asshole, but right now it's looking like your Archer is buying...  By the way... Where is he?"

Robert's face grew a little more serious by the end of his sentence.  He may have a great disdain for the man whose shoeprint now adorned Robert's chest, but this group was still the only family he had.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Ha, nice try asshole, but right now it's looking like your Archer is buying...  By the way... Where is he?"
> 
> Robert's face grew a little more serious by the end of his sentence.  He may have a great disdain for the man whose shoeprint now adorned Robert's chest, but this group was still the only family he had.



"No idea, last I saw, he was dicking around with that female Saber back at the museum."

_*Ironic Pause*

*Cutaway*_



> "Woman. I demand recompense for your dishonor and your falsehoods. This shall not stand." A silver longsword appeared in Archer's hand, wrapped in his killing intent.



"I'm sure he'll be fine. Looking forward to what he picks out, so long as its not another one of those god awful morning pubs he seems to like so much."



> "Do not sully so great a legend in your mocking jest. I shall give you one last chance to retract your babble."



"Besides, Goldy still hasn't arrived yet, and I'm sure he's got cash to spare. How's his taste in food, do you know?" Aaron rests his chin on his palm, attempting to recall any instances where such crucial information would have come up.


----------



## Ice (Jul 19, 2013)

TehChron said:


> He already knew. The power of that challenge had been binding in a way Saber had yet to realize. She was compelled to tell her his true name the moment he "did not lose", just as he was compelled to tell her his own.
> 
> But it didn't make sense. He had grown up on those stories. Knew them by heart. Modeled himself after them and admired them. The chivalrous thief was simply the logical extension of those stories, and yet...This...woman, was saying that they had been a lie?
> 
> ...


[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=38v3hpM3yoc[/youtube]

Saber's helm disappeared. In place, lay a face alight with cold fury. Her violet eyes blazed with a fiery light. To question her very existence. To question the deeds she had accomplished. To question what made her a heroic spirit. It was a step too far. She crushed the bow she still held, smashing it into so many smithereens. A holy light encompassed her very being. It was a light that spoke of stars. Of the moon. Of the soft darkness of the night. In her hands appeared a weapon. It marked her as who she was. It defined her. She smashed Archer's sword away. She was the knight of a thousand victories and she would no longer tolerate this man's nonsense. 

Her helmet flashed back on. He did not deserve to see her face even as he died. Without another word, she pushed a flurry of blows, all lethal, towards him.


----------



## Serp (Jul 19, 2013)

Cutler looked at Aaron and spoke calmly.
"Gentles this building is a national landmark, and you just burst through a wall. You lucky I took the defenses down because I knew we were having guests, but really you need to pay for the damages." 

Cutler looked towards the rest of the group, "Apparently the masters are a loose knit group, their servants may be able to match ours, but our magecraft and our cohesion as a team should give us the upper hand. Maybe we should split into groups, Bransons, Woe and Matheson, Gentles and Newman. Eizenbern should be coming in soon, so they can back up Gentles when they arrive with Lancer. But strike for the masters, ideally be defensive on the servants until we know who they are." 

------


----------



## Serp (Jul 19, 2013)

Trip had slinked away from the fighting, he knew that if all the Archmages were coming in now, and he had missed his chance to get that servant there would be only one way to get in on the action.

So he was on his way to Gatwick Airport, Klaus Eizenbern the last Archmage was due to come in any moment now. Cutler knew of Trip's distaste for the man, and as such Klaus was placed in Germany both to help see relations between other mages in the continent and to keep him away from Trip. It was unknown if Klaus knew the extent to wish Trip hated him, for taking the spot as the last Archmage even though Trip was greater mage.

The reasoning for Klaus to also be sent away was to do with Cutler, Klaus' servant was of a particular background and could easily decode what Cutler was doing in his personal time, his servant after all was a genius in that field as well as many others. But risks aside all the Archmages had been called.

Trip waiting in the crowd, he did not know how long he would have to wait, but he waited and he would have only one moment to carry out his plan, or else it would be all over. He rolled a pebble through his fingers waiting to see his old German acquaintance.  He had already killed a Matou today, why not an Eizenbern and complete the trifecta.


------

Saber was watching the fight and brawl erupt between Archer and NuSaber, some argument of some kind over a name. A name he couldn't hear, he could easily use Oathbreaker but was the prana cost to draw that sword worth a name, names meant nothing to him, and titles even less.

"Good luck Archer. Come home soon, I think it's Venison for dinner." Saber said before flying away back to Cutlers Mansion at the other end of the park. Archer was a good servant, and loved a fight Saber couldn't hope to bring him back until the fight was resolved, and even though if NuSaber won, they would be down a Servant, he knew Archer was tenacious enough not to accept help against an opponent he wanted dead, hell Archer had stolen his opponent. But Saber didn't care all too much.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 19, 2013)

"Okay, I think I get that you are my servant" Jimmy replied 

He extends his hand out to Lancer...

Lancer abruptly shakes it... and then awaited for Jimmy command.

_"So what shall we do next, Master"_

Jimmy thought about heading back to that museum


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "I'm sure he'll be fine. Looking forward to what he picks out, so long as its not another one of those god awful morning pubs he seems to like so much."
> 
> "Besides, Goldy still hasn't arrived yet, and I'm sure he's got cash to spare. How's his taste in food, do you know?" Aaron rests his chin on his palm, attempting to recall any instances where such crucial information would have come up.



"Hm, no idea.  Probably dragon meat or some of other weird shit he comes up with.  I swear, that guy seems like he just walked out of a television show one day and decided to keep on keepin' on with his daily routines."



Serp said:


> Cutler looked towards the rest of the group, "Apparently the masters are a loose knit group, their servants may be able to match ours, but our magecraft and our cohesion as a team should give us the upper hand. Maybe we should split into groups, Bransons, Woe and Matheson, Gentles and Newman. Eizenbern should be coming in soon, so they can back up Gentles when they arrive with Lancer. But strike for the masters, ideally be defensive on the servants until we know who they are."



Robert raised his hand, speaking to Cutler, but looking at at Alysis.

"Cutler... Do you _want_ me to die?"  He said, his signature smirk reforming.

_Quit whining._

"Hey!  I don't need any lip from you, mister!  You keep it up with that snarky attitude and I'll take away your sword!"

_I'd like to see you try, squirt._

_Sigghhhh~_ "I swear, after all I've done for you..."

_I guess being your sword doesn't count for anything?_

"I guess... Ugh, anyways."  Robert turned to Aaron.  "By the way, seems like Saber is on his way back.  Tell Archer I prefer Bacon and Eggs, 8:00 A.M., sharp.  With a side of orange juice.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 19, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> [youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=38v3hpM3yoc[/youtube]
> 
> Saber's helm disappeared. In place, lay a face alight with cold fury. Her violet eyes blazed with a fiery light. To question her very existence. To question the deeds she had accomplished. To question what made her a heroic spirit. It was a step too far. She crushed the bow she still held, smashing it into so many smithereens. A holy light encompassed her very being. It was a light that spoke of stars. Of the moon. Of the soft darkness of the night. In her hands appeared a weapon. It marked her as who she was. It defined her. She smashed Archer's sword away. She was the knight of a thousand victories and she would no longer tolerate this man's nonsense.
> 
> Her helmet flashed back on. He did not deserve to see her face even as he died. Without another word, she pushed a flurry of blows, all lethal, towards him.



_That sword?!_

Pain and fury warping his features, Archer desperately raised his sword to parry Saber's attacks. But excellent as his blade was, it was no match for _that thing_. With each strike, the metal of his weapon was sheared off and sent flying into the distance. Had he ever tried to block a strike full on, he would be dead already.

"To even have that blade..._There are limits to the jokes you can tell, woman!"_

Archer leaped backwards, escaping Saber's furious onslaught.

His bow returned to his hands.

"Enough. I shall bend your knee and force acknowledgement of your arrogance. A simple task, for a dishonorable wench such as yourself."

Now some distance away, Archer leisurely drew back his bowstring, and let fly a single arrow. In midair it began to rapidly multiply, taking the shape of uncountable thousands of missiles headed straight for Saber.

"On your knees, woman."



> Cutler looked at Aaron and spoke calmly.
> "Gentles this building is a national landmark, and you just burst through a wall. You lucky I took the defenses down because I knew we were having guests, but really you need to pay for the damages."
> 
> Cutler looked towards the rest of the group, "Apparently the masters are a loose knit group, their servants may be able to match ours, but our magecraft and our cohesion as a team should give us the upper hand. Maybe we should split into groups, Bransons, Woe and Matheson, Gentles and Newman. Eizenbern should be coming in soon, so they can back up Gentles when they arrive with Lancer. But strike for the masters, ideally be defensive on the servants until we know who they are."



"Why should I pay money? We have magic for things like this, Cutler."

Aaron then proceeded to tune out Cutler, waiting for an opportune moment to spring his second trap of the day. It's not as if it mattered, anyway, since he alone was enough to deal with your average Master or two. Whatever was discussed, he would simply go in, chop off a limb or two, and then drag the victim back to his car for later use. Just business as usual.


----------



## Asune (Jul 19, 2013)

_Things are quite interesting_

The figure of Travis was close to the battle between Archer and Saber...

_Shall I go in... shall I not?... For now let's have fun watching this...._
_Hey those sandwiches are very good!??_ thought the man while chomping his sandwich.

He carefully chose the ideal location to remain safe and watch the battle.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 19, 2013)

Jimmy and Lancer decided to return to the museum to survey the area... During their walk back, Jimmy and Lancer both surveyed the landscape and Lancer was told to be on guard for any open attacks..

_"This is getting dangerous" _ Jimmy mutters to Lancer

Lancer replied _"Why so Master, I noticed you been on guard for quite a while... are there any enemies we should be worried about?"_

Jimmy continued to walk, passing a stranger staring at him crazy, he thought he was talking to himself... (Lancer was in spirit form) and then he noticed that police were arriving at the scene... they had received reports of unusual gases and loud sounds at the museum. 

_"There was a crazed guy earlier attacking and arrows coming out of nowhere.. it was bizarre!! but we better wait here"_.

Jimmy decided to climb a nearby building adjacent to the museum and investigate... Lancer was guarding him for any attacks.


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

*Robert*

"So... Guys."  Robert looked around at the other Archmages present.  "Any idea who our first target should be?"

_Saber..._  Berserker answered first.

"Why, exactly?"

_A hunch._

"I don't know, Berserker... She seemed pretty strong.  The way I see it, we should pick off the weakest first.  I briefly met one Master named... Jimbo?  James?  Johnathan?  I don't know, not important.  He didn't seem too strong himself.  Didn't have a servant yet though, so I'd err on the side of caution when confronting him."

Berserker nudged Robert, pointing to Alysis.

"Oh yeah!  Alysis!  I think he might be that guy whose father you uh... You know..."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 19, 2013)

Aylsis's gaze snapped over to Robert. She stood up and walked over to him, placing a hand on either shoulder and leaning in close to his face. "He's related to the piece of _filth_ that killed my mother? How do you know?! Are you sure?!"


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

"Well, he mentioned something about being here to find someone, looked pretty serious when he said it, too.  From what you've told me, he resembles the kid you mentioned... You know, just grown up and stuff."

_I could feel resentment._

Robert looked back at Berserker.  "That too."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 19, 2013)

Aaron looked up at sensing Alysis' intense bloodlust.

"I miss something just now?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 19, 2013)

Alysis released Robert, inhaling air so that it hissed between her teeth. Her memory bloomed behind her eyes, as clear as if she was reliving it. Joy at finally meeting her mother again. Nausea at the sight of blood. And black, unrelenting, burning hatred for the man standing over her mother's broken body, undampened by the passing of time. And a kid, who had been around her age, running from the scene, whose existence resonated with hers. The same resonance she'd felt from the man she'd seen at the museum.
Alysis let out the breath as a low, feral, growl. Her mother had abandoned her as a child, for reasons she'd never discovered. She'd hunted for her for years and years, wanting to meet her, wanting to understand, wanting to make things right between them. That man, Alfried, had denied her that catharsis. She'd been unable to hurt him enough before he'd died at her hands, but now that his ward was within her grasp, she would be sure to return the pain of her mother's death tenfold.
"Thank you, Robert, Berserker." she said, coolly. "By the way, you asked who our first target was going o be. Well you have your answer." She spun to face the other Archmages. "I'm going to hunt down this Jimbo son of a bitch and turn the Thames red with his blood. Anyone who want to come with, we leave as soon as we figure out where he is." Turning back to Robert, she asked, "Robert, what did he look like?"


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

"Uh, well... Let me see."

Robert opened his spellbook.  Water poured out, taking a human form.  "Kinda like this."

*Spoiler*: __ 








"There was something... Different about his eyes though.  They might be the Enchantment or Distortion type, can't really tell."

_Distortion?  Enchantment?_

"Mystic Eyes, Berserker.  Field-of-Vision effects."

_Sounds like trouble._

"Could be.  One way to find out though, eh?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 19, 2013)

Alysis motioned Rider over. The Servant leaned over and took in the picture. "He looks oddly familiar, doesn't he my lady?" he mused.
"Yes, and not just because I've seen him before." Alysis agreed. "Can you find him?"
"Yes, I believe I can." Rider said, and left.
The most unusual part of Alysis and Rider's expenses was the bird seed. Rider threw a huge bag of it over Vincent's lawn. It had been specially enchanted by Alysis to make its Existence unignorable to birds. Within a few minutes, a huge swarm of bird of all kinds had gathered. Rider croached down among them, and using his Animal Dialogue, he communicated the appeance of the man his Master sought.
"Go." he commanded. "Tell your brothers and sisters of this one. Once you have found him, return to me." The flock exploded into the air, ready to track down the Neo-Master.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 19, 2013)

"So youre going off to hunt down some punk with weird eyes and a Servant, and then make a bloody mess of him?" Aaron approached the two, hands resting languidly behind his head, 

"You'll need an expert in the field, and you'll find none better than myself, Alysis. Let me accompany you."


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

"Gentles, you can tag along, but the main man over there already designated me as her partner.  How about you keep waiting for your Lancer-having friend?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 19, 2013)

Alysis snarled. "Quit it you two! I said anyone who's coming, come! If you can't handle working together without arguing, I will personally break both of your jaws so you won't distract each other!" She glared at Vincent. "Unless the boss man has a problem with this team makeup?"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 19, 2013)

As the police investigate the area and it was a crowd of people.. Jimmy decide to join in and listen... maybe he can gather some info. He shook a little when the police investigated the car that had crashed into the building, with the dead man inside  

Jimmy thought about the other dude that was here and wondered did he get to safety..

Lancer (in spirit form) was keen and observing for any threats...


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

Robert stood down.  He knew not to mess with Alysis when she was in this mood.

"Alright, sorry, Aaron.  You gonna call back your Archer just in case?"


----------



## Ice (Jul 19, 2013)

Saber looked at the approaching cloud of arrows. Did this...wretch really believe this would stop her? She pressed forward, dodging or slashing any arrow that came remotely near, even while her gaze was continually locked onto him. Time to get serious.

Meanwhile, Nero sat inside the church. He could see that the police was approaching. They would have to go soon.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert stood down.  He knew when not to mess with Alysis when she was in this mood.
> 
> "Alright, sorry, Aaron.  You gonna call back your Archer just in case?"



"Sounds like a plan. Heh." Chuckling at Roberts humiliation, Aaron focused on his Servant.

_Yo, Archer?

This...this...BITCH!

Uh...still fighting that Saber?

YES, I AM STILL FIGHTING THAT SABER! ...She's almost as good as the legends SAY, blast it.

Oh, so you discovered her true identity, then?

Ye-NO! No, I did not! She lied, that's all! And she stole that sword too, someho-

Well, whatever. Me, Alysis, and Roberto are gonna go after one of their Masters.

Er...is it this one?

No, a different guy. Wanna tag along?

You'd have me abandon a fight, Aaron?

If you're so eager, just use your Noble Phantasm and end it then.

Are you MAD?! That could destroy the planet if we used it all...willy nilly!

Then theres no problem, right? Its a direct order from your lord, or whatever.

...I shall make the necessary apologies and join you shortly, Aaron..._

"He'll join us shorty."

_Stingy American bastard...

...I can still hear you, Archer.

 Mary's barren tits!_

-------------------------------------------------

Archer held his bow at the ready, facing his opponent, exasperation clear on his face.

"My apologies," He bowed deeply in mockery, "But my Master has recalled me, in need of my services. I'm afraid we will need to postpone this matter until a later date."

A flat headed arrow appeared in Archers hands, he drew it back, and let it fly towards the female Servant. 

"Ta-ta"

The arrow exploded in a flash of blinding light and deafening sound. When the effect subsided, he was already long gone.


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

Robert glanced around at the other two, as well as Rider and Berserker.

"I gotta say... No matter what servant this guy has, there's no way he can last against three masters and three servants."

_Teammates?_

"It's possible, but he had barely been at the museum for 20 or so minutes by the time of the attack.  Not long enough to make an effective team, I'd say."

_I feel sorry for him then.  Though my honor states that three on one is an unfair battle._

"War is never fair Berserker.  You should know that beyond anything else."

Robert looked back at the rest of the group beyond the five of them.  "So, can we go now?"


----------



## Asune (Jul 20, 2013)

"Hahahahah" Travis let a weak laugh escape while watching the end of the battle

Seeing that the conflict ended, he decided to step in..

"So... Saber I presume. Is your master close?... wanna ask a bit about the Archmages..." said still munching a bit of his sandwich... his left arm shrouded twisted a bit.

"Oh before you decide to point the sword, recall that I'm somehow on your side..... Kinda replacing the dead guy.. And I'm not really here anyway"


----------



## Ice (Jul 20, 2013)

Saber growled with frustration. Archer had managed to escape. For now. The next time they met, he would be crushed under her boot for insulting her honour as a knight. She turned her head towards the Master that just tried to strike a conversation up with her. Deciding that getting an ally to safety was more important than steaming about what happened, she answered, "Follow me."

Nero could see his allied Master approaching him along with Saber. Gesturing to him, Nero walked over back to his Vereno. "Saber, you and Traviss' Servant follow us in spirit form. Me and Traviss will take the car."


----------



## Asune (Jul 20, 2013)

"Taking desicions for yourself?, that's a risky one..."

After thinking a while Travis reached a desicion..

"Sure, but I won't go in the car with you..."

And despite that he entered the car...

"Anyway, I just joined the war for the thrill and the challenge... So care to tell me about this Archmages?... I'm pretty sure this is an anomaly in the system..."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 20, 2013)

"Ah! Wait!"

A spiky haired asian boy ran out from the museum, chasing after the two as they entered the car.

The night had not been kind to Kamijou Touma, and at some point, he had wound up picking up a dusty bottle from within the museum. Clearly suspicious. Yet oddly, the old man who was there simply gave a short whistle and encouraged him to take it with him.

Truly perplexing.

"WAIT FOR MEEE!!!!"


----------



## Ice (Jul 20, 2013)

Nero saw the Asian boy run out of the museum. Another Master if he remembered correctly. But just to mess with him... "Who the bloody hell are you?", he said after pointing Ebony at the boy's face.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 20, 2013)

Coming to an abrupt stop, the asian boy simply said the first thing that came to mind while a gun was shoved into hus face,


"Uhh...I no speakee Engrish?"


----------



## Ice (Jul 20, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Coming to an abrupt stop, the asian boy simply said the first thing that came to mind while a gun was shoved into hus face,
> 
> 
> "Uhh...I no speakee Engrish?"



Nero rolled his eyes. The kid couldn't speak English? Weren't Asians supposed to know everything. He flicked through the languages he knew. Chinese, Korean, Japanese-oh wait, Japanese. He mentally switch to that language. _"Who the bloody hell are you, kid?"_


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2013)

Klaus walked out of the terminal, he had flown in on his private jet yet still had to go through customs. Klaus was a powerful necromancer, power over death and necrosis was his power.

He walked out the terminal and looked around. Trip then threw the stone at breakneck speeds at Klaus hoping to kill him from what would look like through bullet trauma. Klaus quickly grabbed the pebble and clasped it in his hand, before looking though the crowd and eye'ing Trip.

He walked out and walked up to the man that tried to kill him.
"Hello TT." Klaus said with a smirk.

"Klaus, well the cat's out of the bag." Trip said shrugging.

"Roof?" 

"Roof." Trip said in agreement. 

Together the two men walked in silence to the top of the building and prepared to fight.

"Lancer!" Klaus called and a bald man holding a sceptre appeared, he had the air of a doctor about him. 

Trip frowned. " Oh that's no fun." Trip smiled.

Klaus smirked again. "Lancer hit him up with a touch necrosis." He ordered.

Lancer shook his head, "I can't do that." 

Klaus perked up at that, "What?" 

"I can't hurt my king." Lancer responded. 

"Wait what?" Klaus said.

"Wut  " Trip said, before running up and striking Klaus in the throat.


----------



## manidk (Jul 20, 2013)

*Damien-Kassad's House*

"Uh... HELLO!"  Damien and Caster were still standing outside Kassad's door, as they had been for the past 30 minutes to an hour.

"Is this Kassad guy deaf or something?"

"I doubt it, Master.  You must calm down.  It will be ok."

"No man, it's not ok, IT'S NOT OK!"  Damien was just being dramatic.  The two sat down on the sidewalk leading to the house.

"Well, anyways, Caster...  What is your wish from the Grail, if everything indeed works out the way Ruler planned?"

"Honestly, master... I do not feel comfortable sharing that yet."

"Well, that's no fun."

"I apologize."

"Nah, it's ok... Just tell me when you feel you can, and I'll share mine as well."

"I shall agree to your terms."

"Good... Should I knock again???"


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2013)

Cutler was only barely paying attention to the havoc that was going on around him with the other archmages.
"There is a master you want to kill fine, but do it in teams. Matheson and Woe, if you want Gentles to join he needs to bring Newman or Eizenbern. We are not about leaving people behind here."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 20, 2013)

"Fine. Once Rider finds this guy, we'll contact Trip. Wherever he is, Eizenbern probably is too." Alysis said, and grabbed Aaron and Robert, dragging them down to speak to Rider.

--------

Over the square in front of the museum a flock of pigeons circled. They'd spotted a human who approximated the description Rider had given them. After a few minutes of observation, the birds were able to identify that this was indeed the person the Heroic Spirit had sent them to find. A third of the flock broke away to return to Rider, while another third remained to keep an eye on the Master, and the final third left to inform there other searchers to come and observe.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 20, 2013)

"No problem."

_Archer?

Yes?

Go collect Einzbern and Trip from the airport.

Uh...about that..._

At this, a sinister grin appeared on Aaron's face. "Well now, it appears our enemies have taken the initiative."

_Assist Trip. Force Lancers compliance.

Sounds fun, I'll see you all shortly, then._


----------



## manidk (Jul 20, 2013)

*Robert*

"Oh man, I almost feel sorry for the poor guy.  Shall we strategize?"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 20, 2013)

"I go in, chop off a limb or two to prevent escape. Add a little salt, and Alysis can have her way with him. Seems pretty legit."


----------



## manidk (Jul 20, 2013)

*Robert*

"Well, we have to account for the fact that he is around the museum, currently.  There are regulars around, and any of his allies that are still hanging out.  Chop-chop is usually an effective strategy, I'll give you that.  I just feel we should be a little more prudent, ya know?"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 20, 2013)

Aaron turned to stare at him, "Roberto.

We are _magic_, remember? Quit thinking like a Muggle, all we have to do is disguise ourselves." He then reached into his pocket and withdrew three talismans.

"And these will do the job perfectly for us, should it become necessary."


----------



## manidk (Jul 20, 2013)

*Robert*

Robert sighed.  He knew he had to give Aaron _some_ credit.

"Alright, Chief Batman.  I'm keeping Berserker out of it unless absolutely necessary though."

_Well, you're no fun._

"Shut it, you.  I can't very well have you slaughtering innocents now, can I?"

_I could use the exercise._

"We'll just see how it turns out, ok?"

_Pffft... Fine._


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 20, 2013)

A trio of pigeons flew down to land of Rider's shoulder. On hopped closer to Rider's ear. "The guy you're looking for is in the middle of a crowd in front of that building you people were causing such a ruckus at. Some of us are keeping watch. No give me what UI came for before we show you the REAL reason Skinner wanted to make us into bomb guidance systems." Rider chuckled and held out a handful of birdseed, which the birds assaulted, as his Master and fellow Archmages emerged from the house, saying, " Michaels can probably do something, if necessary, too. Rider, have you found him?"
"Yes, my lady." Rider said, "He appears to still be in front of the museum, as predicted. Some of my friend remain on watch." Alysis smiled at her Servant.
"Thank you, Rider. Your feathered friends have come in handy once again. We're waiting on Trip to finish claiming Lancer from that fool Eizenbern. He got attacked somehow. Archer is going to assist. Aaron, once they're done, have Archer tell Trip to call us and Rider can go pick the three of them up."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 20, 2013)

"Just look at it this way," he tosses one talisman up in the air, then begins to randomly juggle them, "If things _could_ go wrong, all we have to do is retreat, and then it becomes someone elses problem."

As he walked out to join the others to meet Rider, he abruptly dropped the talismans he had been juggling after hearing Alysis disturbingly thorough description of the situation.

"How the hell did you know that?!"


----------



## manidk (Jul 20, 2013)

*Robert*

"Wow... I'm a little disturbed as well, Alysis.  I guess Satan being omnipresent isn't just myth, after all."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 20, 2013)

"Just you remember that for the future. I know everything." Alysis said absently.


----------



## manidk (Jul 20, 2013)

Robert stared at Alysis, a half-frightened, half-amused look on his face.

"I... I'll take that into consideration."

_She's a scary one, isn't she?_


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2013)

Klaus went down after Trip hit him in the throat with his knuckles. Although with a movement of his own hand to his throat, snapped it back into place.

"Damn Necromancers." Trip said, with Lancer standing not engaging.

"Lancer why won't you do something?!" Klaus shouted.

"I can't attack you my master, nor my king nor my gods. So I will remain imparitial." 

"Who are you Newman! You pop up out of nowhere, and don't think I don't know Cutler spends his evenings chatting to a bowl of fire, your part of their plans don't you." Klaus shouted from his spot sprawled on the ground.

Trip raised his hands and shrugged.
"I am Newman, because I'm a new man. I put my past behind me, my father and mother are dead, and my sisters dead to me. But as a Necromancer, you relive the past so I'll tell you." Trip walked up to Klaus.

And grabbed him by the neck and smiled. As he smiled a toothy grin, flames and smoke were coming out the gaps in his mouth.

He brought his head in and placed his mouth next to Klaus' ear. "I don't know what Lancer is talking about, but I am... Trip Tohsaka." And each word carried flame in it and each words sent a tongue of fire into Klaus's head, by the end of the sentence he was now dust.

"Well what now?" Trip said looking at Lancer.

"I am a master of preservation, I can graft the skin and transfer the command seals, as well as tell you who you are." 

Trip smiled, "That mystery shit can come later, just can you help me achieve all I need to and then some, while having fun?" Trip asked.

Lancer nodded. "It is my duty to serve my king."

And with that Trip waved his hand towards Klaus' dead body.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 20, 2013)

Archer materialized before the two.

"Huh, guess I wasnt needed after all. Well, Aaron and the lovebirds are en route, so I suggest you finish this quickly."

_Were at the airport, ready when you are._


----------



## manidk (Jul 20, 2013)

Robert stepped outside, summoning his flying chameleon again.

"Berserker and I will take to the skies and support you two."

Berserker nudged Robert, nodding at him as well.

"Oh yeah...  Remember, if Berserker starts to attack... Get out of the way."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 20, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero rolled his eyes. The kid couldn't speak English? Weren't Asians supposed to know everything. He flicked through the languages he knew. Chinese, Korean, Japanese-oh wait, Japanese. He mentally switch to that language. _"Who the bloody hell are you, kid?"_



"I'm saved! My name is Kamijou Touma, I'm a Master like you two seem to be. I dont know if you were there, but I was the one that arrived on the parachute.

"I dont know exactly whats going on with these Masters and Servants, but if they're causing people to suffer then..." The boy looks away to his right hand, clenching and unclenching it. 

"I want to help in any way that I can."


----------



## Ice (Jul 20, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "I'm saved! My name is Kamijou Touma, I'm a Master like you two seem to be. I dont know if you were there, but I was the one that arrived on the parachute.
> 
> "I dont know exactly whats going on with these Masters and Servants, but if they're causing people to suffer then..." The boy looks away to his right hand, clenching and unclenching it.
> 
> "I want to help in any way that I can."



Oh joy. A kid hero. What the hell was this, an anime? _"Get in the car kid. You're lucky I expanded the insides to fit more than two."_


----------



## TehChron (Jul 20, 2013)

"Ummmmm, sure." Holding the old bottle firmly in his right hand, Touma,awkwardly climbed into the car, using only his left hand to do so.

"So, what now?"


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 21, 2013)

The door to the house opened. In the doorway stood a soldier.

Kassad looked at the new arrival. He recognized this one as one of the masters.

"Welcome, come on in."


----------



## manidk (Jul 21, 2013)

Damien and Caster looked up from the sidewalk.  They had lost themselves in deep conversation and almost forgot about where they were or what they were doing.

Damien spoke first.  "Oh!  Hey!  Kassad, I take it?  Were you takin' a shit or something man?"


----------



## Serp (Jul 21, 2013)

Trip looked to Archer, and then to Klaus' dead body.
"Erm, there was a pigeon... and it was evil... not evil like us but really evil... and it tried to attack Klaus. Erm... I came too late... he died. I found him like this, don't tell anyone! If anything I was a hero... shut up." Trip shrugged, Lancer had transfered the command seals.

"So what now Archer?" He said to his companion. 

--------

The mark on Cutler's hand began to burn red hot, with the transferance of Klaus' Command Seals. He gritted his teeth this was not good.


----------



## Ice (Jul 21, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Ummmmm, sure." Holding the old bottle firmly in his right hand, Touma,awkwardly climbed into the car, using only his left hand to do so.
> 
> "So, what now?"



"Now? Now we head to my place. You wanted answers? I have them.", Nero answered Touma. Without a further word, he switched on the radio, he needed some music to clear his head. Gunning the magecraft enforced engine, the car let out a large roar, driving the car towards the road.

*a few minutes later after some extremely fast driving that was certainly illegal*

"Well. Here we are. Our base of operations.", Nero pronounced, gesturing to a huge mansion.


"Make yourself at home. Pick any room you want.", Nero gestured towards the house, even as he let out a small grin slip. It was good to be home.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> Damien and Caster looked up from the sidewalk.  They had lost themselves in deep conversation and almost forgot about where they were or what they were doing.
> 
> Damien spoke first.  "Oh!  Hey!  Kassad, I take it?  Were you takin' a shit or something man?"



Kassad chuckled. he liked people who had a sense of humour. Those who lack one were impossible to work with.

"I was bringing the surveillance systems online. It took a while, but that's out of the way now. As I said, come on in. this place is a safehouse for Masters."


----------



## manidk (Jul 21, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Kassad chuckled. he liked people who had a sense of humour. Those who lack one were impossible to work with.
> 
> "I was bringing the surveillance systems online. It took a while, but that's out of the way now. As I said, come on in. this place is a safehouse for Masters."



Damien stepped into the compound, whistling in admiration as he noticed all of the usual tricks.  Reinforced walls, bulletproof windows, all sorts of surveillance equipment.

"Looks just like home..."

Caster spoke up.  "It is a bit stifling, though.  Mr. Kassad, I do not mean to sound rude, but would you happen to have a room with better... Flow?  Preferably somewhere I could see the stars."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 21, 2013)

Serp said:


> Trip looked to Archer, and then to Klaus' dead body.
> "Erm, there was a pigeon... and it was evil... not evil like us but really evil... and it tried to attack Klaus. Erm... I came too late... he died. I found him like this, don't tell anyone! If anything I was a hero... shut up." Trip shrugged, Lancer had transfered the command seals.
> 
> "So what now Archer?" He said to his companion.
> ...



"Of _course_, Trip. Its not like I saw what was going on from miles away or anything. Regardless, Aaron and the other two already know. Now we simply wait for them to get here.

Archer then flashed Trip a toothy, mischievous grin, "After that, we begin the hunt!"


----------



## Serp (Jul 21, 2013)

Victor was sitting down on a park bench in Hyde park, he was tired and rather confused. Rider was sitting next to him.
"Fancy a drink? It will make you feel better." Rider said passing the bottle of Rum to Victor, who took a deep swig. He could feel the prana flow through him and he was greatly for its empowering buzz. 

"Thanks Rider, you know what to do to cheer me up during a moment of sadness." Victor rose the bottle and had another swig. He loved getting drunk, it made him braver he said as well increasing the strength of his magic, or so he said. 

"Maybe we should go to that Army dudes place." Rider asked.

"How? I don't know where it is." Victor said slightly drunk.

Rider sighed "he sent you a message on your little box thing." he said pointing to Victors phone, before picking it up himself. "I can get us there, don't worry."

Rider raised his hand, and fog began to gather when a rope ladder appeared infront of him, the fog obscuring what it led to. Rider grabbed Victor in one hand and the other on the ladder.

"Take us away!" he shouted and the rope ladder started to rise as they started to move.

Not that long had passed, when Rider and Victor were standing outside of Kassad's place and they pressed the doorbell.

------
Trip shrugged again. 
"I don't care what you guys think happened, but there was this evil pigeon and I'm sticking to that." 

Trip ran his hand through his hair, it was the same hand but it felt different, he couldnt bring himself to think what life would be life after having your hand amputated and smiled that he was whole. "You said something about a hunt? Where to? Hunting always applies to a free spirit like mine, have I told you Archer my spirit animal is a pigeon, that says alot don't."


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> Damien stepped into the compound, whistling in admiration as he noticed all of the usual tricks.  Reinforced walls, bulletproof windows, all sorts of surveillance equipment.
> 
> "Looks just like home..."
> 
> Caster spoke up.  "It is a bit stifling, though.  Mr. Kassad, I do not mean to sound rude, but would you happen to have a room with better... Flow?  Preferably somewhere I could see the stars."



Kassad pointed up the stairs.

"the roof is retractable. It has a Plexiglas shell reinforced with a layer of bullet proof glass. In the mean time, we can wait fopr otehrs to arrive or begin our planning now"


----------



## manidk (Jul 21, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Kassad pointed up the stairs.
> 
> "the roof is retractable. It has a Plexiglas shell reinforced with a layer of bullet proof glass. In the mean time, we can wait fopr otehrs to arrive or begin our planning now"



Caster bowed forward gracefully.  "That will be more than adequate, I thank you.  Now then, I will head up there and regain some of my prana while you two discuss our plans."

Damien turned to Kassad, "Yeah, I believe we should start planning now... And we need some way to connect to the others."



			
				Serp said:
			
		

> Not that long had passed, when Rider and Victor were standing outside of Kassad's place and they pressed the doorbell.



_ding-dong_

"Looks like someone else is at the door."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 21, 2013)

Archer's eyes narrowed in annoyance, "I don't know why Aaron tolerates you so, but be sure to keep in mind that his good graces do not extend to myself. Just be sure to not insult my Masters intelligence, _when he already knows it was one of the new Masters to have done the deed._"


----------



## Serp (Jul 21, 2013)

Trip's eyes narrowed at Archer.
"Pah you so bitter, it's obvious you can't read into subtext. And sure one of the new masters, Aaron knows me well enough that he knows what really happened here. You would think after a year in this earth, you would have loosened up. But your acceptance nor approval is the least thing on my mind."

Trip shrugged again, and took out a cigarette it lit itself. "So then what now?" He said smoking away.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 21, 2013)

Serp said:


> Victor was sitting down on a park bench in Hyde park, he was tired and rather confused. Rider was sitting next to him.
> "Fancy a drink? It will make you feel better." Rider said passing the bottle of Rum to Victor, who took a deep swig. He could feel the prana flow through him and he was greatly for its empowering buzz.
> 
> "Thanks Rider, you know what to do to cheer me up during a moment of sadness." Victor rose the bottle and had another swig. He loved getting drunk, it made him braver he said as well increasing the strength of his magic, or so he said.
> ...





manidk said:


> Caster bowed forward gracefully.  "That will be more than adequate, I thank you.  Now then, I will head up there and regain some of my prana while you two discuss our plans."
> 
> Damien turned to Kassad, "Yeah, I believe we should start planning now... And we need some way to connect to the others."
> 
> ...




Turning on a nearby monitor, Kassad checked to see who it was. Unsurprisingly, it was another Master. Opening the door, Kassad gave a slight bow.

"Welcome.  I am Tervix Kassad. Please come in and make yourself at home. We'll begin planning for the war shortly."


----------



## manidk (Jul 21, 2013)

Damien looked out at the new arrivals.

"Howdy, I don't remember if I met y'all or not.  Name's Damien, Master of Caster.  He's upstairs gathering prana right now if your Rider would like to join him.  Me and Kassad here were just about to start planning."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 21, 2013)

Alysis's foot was wearing a groove in the ground from tapping while waiting. She could sense that Robert and Aaron were also growing impatient. At last she just threw her arms into the air.
"Enough of this. Aaron, please have Archer tell Trip that the three of them should meet up with us at the museum. We aren't just standing here any longer. Rider!" she called. Rider whistled, calling his horse to his side. He and Alysis leapt on, and since Aaron didn't have one of Archer's magic arrows to ride this time, Rider pulled Aaron onto the horse as well.


----------



## manidk (Jul 21, 2013)

*Robert*

"Oh thank the heavens above!  Berserker, Let's go!"

_Sounds good to me._

"Are you ready for battle?"

_Verily!_


----------



## TehChron (Jul 21, 2013)

_Archer, just inform Trip to meet us there. We probably won't need all four of us quite yet, anyway.

Right-o, Master!_

Aaron watched in abject fascination at the speed with which Rider traveled, as they neared the Museum almost instantly.

"By the way you two, take these disguise talismans. Place them over your face, and once I run some prana through them, your appearance will be changed completely."


----------



## manidk (Jul 21, 2013)

Robert looked down at the Disguise Talisman.

_He's gonna make me look ridiculous, isn't he?  Oh well... I'll make the best of it._

He put the talisman over his face, waiting for the inevitable.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 22, 2013)

Alysis eyed the talisman, and put it on.


----------



## manidk (Jul 22, 2013)

Robert looked over at Alysis while they were waiting for Aaron to initiate the effect.

Looking over her face before casting another smirk, he quipped, "Hope it's an improvement."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert looked over at Alysis while they were waiting for Aaron to initiate the effect.
> 
> Looking over her face before casting another smirk, he quipped, "Hope it's an improvement."



Aaron nodded, and then brought his own up to his face. He ran his prana through them, feeling his body shift and contort.



"Hmm, hmm, hmm." Aaron hummed to himself, testing out his new voice, "Man, I sound like a total _bitch._"

He turned to look at Alysis, in order to see the effect of the Talisman.



A sly grin appeared on his Bieber-face, as he nodded in satisfaction.

"And now, let's see how Roberto's doing!"



With an awkward pouting noise, Aaron placed his plucked and foundation covered chin into his well-manicured hand.

"Now that's odd, I was sure I set that up right, too.

"But I just don't see any difference from how you usually look, Roberto. What do you think, Alysis? I only brought three talismans with me, too, so its not like we can just switch it out with a spare, either."

Aaron gave a particularly homosexual-looking nonchalant shrug to the latin girl standing with the two of them.


----------



## manidk (Jul 22, 2013)

Robert looked over at Aaron and Alysis.  "Wow!  If you're Bieber, and she's Selena, then I guess I'm James Franco or something!"

_Maybe Aaron isn't so bad after all..._

Robert formed a flat rectangle in front of him out of water.  With a motion of his hand, the water froze, forming a crude mirror.  "Well, leth sthee how mah chiseled gewd-lewkths transla-..... eeeaaaaaaaWWWWAAAHHHHHH?"



_ahahahahahAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  C'mon Roberto!  Leth be a theam, justh like that Tigah Wewds an' histh daddy!_

"You sum'bitch...  Fuck it, leth go."


----------



## Ice (Jul 22, 2013)

Saber gazed at the stars in the night sky while sitting on the roof. She had always loved the night sky even when she was young. Often she would ask her caretaker if she could stay up to stargaze. It was amazing how even so many years later, the sky didn't change. Her sword laid by her side, its blade embracing the cool night air. The light from the moon and the stars sparkled on it, giving it a golden gleam. Moments like these were rare.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 22, 2013)

Alysis looked at her reflection off her phone and sighed. "Isn't a disguise supposed to make you _less_ conspicuous? You know what, never mind. Just remember: Jaws. Broken." Alysis paused and thought for a moment. "And I'm not following through on our agreement to do dinner while you have that face, Aaron.Rider, he's still here, right?"
"Yes, my lady."
"Good. Empty the square." Rider raised a hand full of bird seed, and a pigeon flew over to him. After a few murmured words, it flew off again. Within a few minutes, a swarm of birds descended upon the crowd in front of the museum, attacking everyone except for Aylsis, Robert, Aaron, Rider, and Jimmy. The area near the museum was soon clear of anyone who wasn't a Master or a Servant. Alysis could feel her blood boil as she looked at Jimmy.
"Let's take him down, guys." she said to Robert and Aaron.


----------



## manidk (Jul 22, 2013)

"Bertherker, pathrol the rooftopsth, thry to cut out any interference.  Thisth battle isth for Alythith, so unleth ith abtholutely nethethary, we won't interfere.  Focuth on keeping otherth off the battleground."

_curth you, Aaron..._

_Understood._

Berserker jumped off of Robert's chameleon onto a nearby rooftop.  The air briefly rippled around him as he extended an arm from under his cloak.  A long katana appeared in his right hand, a blue aura glowing around it. 

_This one will do._


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2013)

"I already said it, didnt I? The point of disguises is to throw suspicion off of _us_. And don't worry, we can take them off once we drag Jimbo over there back to base.

"Nothing wrong with letting him realize how screwed he is when theres no more risk to us. Hee hee."


----------



## Byrd (Jul 22, 2013)

Jimmy sense something was wrong as birds had attack the crowd.. he deducted that they weren't attacking him swiftly , so someone must be after him again.. and since the crowd was a frenzy.. his pursuers would have a hard time following him...

_"Lancer.. we gotta get out of here fast"_ Jimmy said as he started running.. withdrawing his sword from his sheathe at the same time...

Lancer nodded as they took off... He immediately grabbed Jimmy and place him on his back and ran into the museum.

_"I will protect you Master" _ Lancer stated 

Jimmy had his eyes *(activated)* looking behind him as Lancer was looking forward.. moving at incredible speeds through the museum.


----------



## manidk (Jul 22, 2013)

"Not tho fath!"

Robert motioned grandly from atop his mount.  A small number of water constructs sprang up from within the ground and ran at the museum, ready to give chase...

...And promptly burned away as they hit the museum.

"Oh for fuckth thake!"

_You know our magic can't penetrate it, right?  That Ruler is not to be trifled with._

"Yeah yeah yeah, I forgot."

_Dumbath_ Berserker said.  Robert couldn't see his face, but could feel his grin.

"Fuck you."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 22, 2013)

Rider and Alysis charged the museum, but since the Neo's Lancer was almost as fast as Rider and had started moving while the crowd was still in the area, they were unable to catch up to them before they got into the museum. Alysis swore. She dismounted and stared at the building for a while. Then she crushed the disguise talisman Aaron had given her. Her true face revealed, Alysis stepped forward.
"Hey!" she called, "You! Shitty minion of that piece of filth Alfried! Come out and face the one who killed your father! Or are you a coward, just like he was? Prove yourself worthy of that Servant at your side and stop cowering behind Ruler! Or else tell him you withdraw from the war while you're there! Come out and fight, you worthless, disgusting, foul, fungally infected pile of fish guts!"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2013)

Aaron began whistling in appreciation of Alysis' display, causing several adult women and all the little kids to halt their advance.


----------



## manidk (Jul 22, 2013)

Robert and Berserker stared down at Alysis, dumbfounded at the filth that just spewed from Alysis's mouth.

"Good heaventh, Alythith!"

_Mental Note:  Don't piss her off_


----------



## Byrd (Jul 22, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Rider and Alysis charged the museum, but since the Neo's Lancer was almost as fast as Rider and had started moving while the crowd was still in the area, they were unable to catch up to them before they got into the museum. Alysis swore. She dismounted and stared at the building for a while. Then she crushed the disguise talisman Aaron had given her. Her true face revealed, Alysis stepped forward.
> "Hey!" she called, "You! Shitty minion of that piece of filth Alfried! Come out and face the one who killed your father! Or are you a coward, just like he was? Prove yourself worthy of that Servant at your side and stop cowering behind Ruler! Or else tell him you withdraw from the war while you're there! Come out and fight, you worthless, disgusting, foul, fungally infected pile of fish guts!"



Jimmy heard the words that were yelled at and immediately raged fill his heart... His eyes were white as his PURE EYES had activated... Due to the intense raged.. he begun to receive glimpses of the future.... but it didn't deter him from his next actions...

_"Lancer stop" _Jimmy said silently...

Lancer ignored his master orders in proceed to continue forward... knowing it was a trap to lure them out in the open

_"You are foolish boy... Thats obviously is a trap and you know it.. don't fall for such tricks..."_

Lancer had made it out the other side of the museum by now and into the streets..

"LANCER... I SAID STOP!!!!!" Jimmy yelled at his servant in such intensity that the nearby wildlife retreated.

_"DON"T MAKE ME USE A COMMAND SEAL"_

By this point.. Jimmy was about to jump off Lancer back and head to face the monster that killed his father...

Lancer slowed down and stop about 3 blocks away from the museum...

_"You are a fool master"_ Lancer said angrily...

Both Lancer and Jimmy were glaring at each other.... the tension was incredible 

_"You intend to get yourself killed.. then go right ahead and die"_ 

Jimmy turned and started to walk back, he was a few feet away from Lancer


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 22, 2013)

Alysis's nails bit into her palms when the Neo Master appeared. Rider drew his sword and kept his eyes locked on Lancer.
"So you have more than two ounces of guts after all." She hissed. "My name is Alysis Woe, Archmage and Master of Rider. What do you call yourself, scum?"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 22, 2013)

Jimmy had his sword out... his eyes were white as snow

Intense anger were leading his emotions right now... so his judgement was fairly poor... As Lancer tried to warn him

The blade in Jimmy hands was the legendary blade from the east: 



*Shamshir-e Zomorrodnegar*

Lancer was surveying the environment... There was a considerable distance between Jimmy and the master of Rider...

_"I am he who blade will be at your throat"_


----------



## manidk (Jul 22, 2013)

Robert floated above the the two combatants below, with Berserker on a rooftop not far away.  He had figured out how to deactivate Aaron's Talisman, and promptly did so.

"Thank God...  I can understand myself now."

_It's beginning to look pretty serious down there... Are you sure you don't want me to-_

Robert interrupted, a serious look now worn on his face.  "She can take care of herself.  Just defend the perimeter unless absolutely necessary."

Berserker stared deeply at Robert for a few seconds, before silently nodded and jumping to another rooftop.


----------



## Asune (Jul 22, 2013)

Travis face twisted into a smile without any apparent reason.
He was in the house of Nero "supposedly"... Touma was there too.

"Btw, dunno if you're interested to know. But one of the Masters is facing the Arch guys alone in the Museum..." said the blonde man...

"I have something similar to a familiar close to the place, so that's the info. Is the master of Lancer."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 22, 2013)

Alysis smiled coldly. Her hair began to rise and wave, as lightning coursed through her body with her rage. A thunderbolt, heavy and white-hot, gathered in her hand.
"How impolite. I've given you my name, yet you deny me yours? At least your father had the decency to name himself to me after the son of a bitch murdered my mother."
"Lack of manners seems to be a theme among these people, my lady." Rider said.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 22, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Alysis smiled coldly. Her hair began to rise and wave, as lightning coursed through her body with her rage. A thunderbolt, heavy and white-hot, gathered in her hand.
> "How impolite. I've given you my name, yet you deny me yours? At least your father had the decency to name himself to me after the son of a bitch murdered my mother."
> "Lack of manners seems to be a theme among these people, my lady." Rider said.



Jimmy grins..

_"Why name myself to dead people" _

Lancer lets out of laugh... but Jimmy wasn't joking... he was serious. He noted the other Archmages here as well due to his eyes and carefully surveyed the area...


_"So you brought backup... scared to face me one on one"_ Jimmy stated 

Jimmy carefully gauged the distance between him and his opponents. 

Lancer remained silent... guarding over Jimmy


----------



## manidk (Jul 22, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"So you brought backup... scared to face me one on one"_ Jimmy stated



Robert looked down at Jimmy, who should recognize him by now as the taxi driver from earlier.

"We're here to keep others out of the fight.  I suggest you keep your mouth shut or I might be forced to join in."

Berserker eyed Lancer, his katana held firmly in his hand.  The air briefly rippled around him again before going still.

_Go ahead, punk.  Make my day._


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 22, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy grins..
> 
> _"Why name myself to dead people" _
> 
> ...



"It's polite, that's why. And to answer the other question, why should I fight a man who refuses to name himself to a foe fairly?" Alysis shot back.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 23, 2013)

"Hmm, hmm, hmm." Ignoring the building tension for a moment, Aaron experimented with his temporary voice. With each sound he made, a crowd began gathering around him.

"Interesting reaction. Looks like my taste is as good as always." With this, he spun around quickly, and even more people appeared on the horizon, approaching him.

"Hmm hmm hmm, looks like I've got an idea..."


----------



## Byrd (Jul 23, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "It's polite, that's why. And to answer the other question, why should I fight a man who refuses to name himself to a foe fairly?" Alysis shot back.



_"You speak of politeness yet bring a group of men to challenge one soul" _Jimmy spoke back.

He glared his eyes at the figures on top of the building as well as the one gathering the group of people around himself.

Jimmy knew he was outnumbered, yet he was a master tactician due to years of training and experience... 

Lancer still was surveying the area...


----------



## Serp (Jul 23, 2013)

Ruler was getting worried, he couldn't rightly interfere unless the Museum his bounded field was disrupted. 

Luckily one of Caster's minions was still here.
"Can you get a message to Caster or Damien? Tell them Jimmy needs help." Caster said to the demon, unsure if he should hit it was a zap of evolution to allow it to understand what was needed of him.


----------



## manidk (Jul 23, 2013)

Jirou looked up at Ruler.

"Gotcha boss man!  Boss man wants Jirou to tell boss man and other boss man to get over here!  On the double!"

After finishing his sentence, Jirou vanished in a cloud a smoke.

-------

Caster was looking up at the stars as a cloud of smoke swirled in front of him.  The little purple Oni stepped out.

"Boss man!  Museum boss man says come to the museum!  There's trouble!  Bring boss man and his associates!"

"Thank you, Jirou.  Go back to the museum and we shall be there as soon as possible."  Caster patted Jirou on the head as he vanished in another cloud of smoke.

Hurrying downstairs, Caster spoke to all present in Kassad's house.  "There is trouble at the museum.  The stars tell me it is bad, we should leave immediately!"

Damien spoke up first.  "Understood."  He turned to Victor and Kassad, "shall we?"

-----

Jirou appeared in front of Ruler again.

"Jirou did it, boss man!"  He stared up at Ruler eagerly, as if expecting a treat.


----------



## Serp (Jul 23, 2013)

Ruler smiled at the little minion.
"You have done well, I can help you become greater if you like, if you are to stay with me I like the best."

------

Victor looked up to Rider.

"I can arrange a ride no doubt!" Rider said, stepping outside and watching the fog start to fill the area, soon the familiar rope ladder came down.

"All a board." Rider said, running his finders over the rim of his hat.


----------



## manidk (Jul 23, 2013)

Serp said:


> Ruler smiled at the little minion.
> "You have done well, I can help you become greater if you like, if you are to stay with me I like the best."



Jirou stared at Ruler, his eyes beginning to bulge out his head.

"No thanks bossman!  Bossman made me with care!  It is Jirou's greatest joy to do what bossman asks of Jirou!"



			
				Serp said:
			
		

> Victor looked up to Rider.
> 
> "I can arrange a ride no doubt!" Rider said, stepping outside and watching the fog start to fill the area, soon the familiar rope ladder came down.
> 
> "All a board." Rider said, running his finders over the rim of his hat.



Damien whistled at what he saw in front of him.  He recognized it instantly.  

He looked over to Rider.  "Ever heard of a man named Edward Kenway?  He was an ancestor of mine... You might have met him."

While talking, Damien and Caster climbed up the ladder.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 23, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"You speak of politeness yet bring a group of men to challenge one soul" _Jimmy spoke back.
> 
> He glared his eyes at the figures on top of the building as well as the one gathering the group of people around himself.
> 
> ...



"You confuse politeness with honor. Honor, is useless, all's fair in love and war. Politeness is the minimum level of respect one shows an opponent, and proves that you respect your foes for being willing to lay down their lives beside yours on the field of battle, and to the victor go the spoils."
"But enough. I'm done bantering with you, so I propose a trade. I have given you my name, so you will give me yours. In exchange, I swear to accept no help from my allies, and you will do the same. This battle will be one Master to another, one Servant to another. Agreed?" Alysis asked.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 23, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "You confuse politeness with honor. Honor, is useless, all's fair in love and war. Politeness is the minimum level of respect one shows an opponent, and proves that you respect your foes for being willing to lay down their lives beside yours on the field of battle, and to the victor go the spoils."
> "But enough. I'm done bantering with you, so I propose a trade. I have given you my name, so you will give me yours. In exchange, I swear to accept no help from my allies, and you will do the same. This battle will be one Master to another, one Servant to another. Agreed?" Alysis asked.



"_Why would I trust such words from a stranger and what allies do I have?" _Jimmy answered...

Jimmy let out a small glance at Lancer and Lancer responded back with a nod.

In his left hand were five small balls.... his right hand wielded his legendary sword...

_"But I had enough of this... Adios"_

Jimmy crouched launched one of the small balls at his opponent.. he launch another one at the man gathering the crowd and another one at the opponent on the roof... in an instant, there was also a round object on the ground in front on him...


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 23, 2013)

Snarling at the Neo's further rudeness, Aylsis grabbed Rider's hand and let him pull her onto the horse. The steed and Servant glowed with prana, and they exploded forward, attacking their foes before they could initiate whatever trick they were trying to pull.
"Aaron! Robert! Dust this bitch!" Alysis yelled, thinking that since despite the Neo's talk about her bringing a group, he had decided to engage all three, so there was no point in holding back the rest of the party from the fight.


----------



## manidk (Jul 23, 2013)

_Pfft.  Can't be bothered._

Berserker's Katana cut straight through the ball, dispelling all magecraft involved in it.

_You gotta wake up pre-tty early to pull on over on ol' .... Berserker._

"... Are you for real?"

_Only the realest!_

Robert drug his open palm across his face.  "Christ...  Oh well, guess we're cleared to attack.



Robert opened his spellbook as the serpent-like summons surrounded him like a shield.  "Let's see... 10... 15... 25?  No... 40!"  Water began seeping up from the cracks in the street, forming 40 human-like water constructs, which began to move towards Jimmy.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 23, 2013)

The orb swerved wildly, missing Aaron completely.

_This gives me an idea..._

"My Beliebers! Listen to the sound of my voice! This man," at this, Aaron levels a perfectly manicured finger at Jimmy, "Has attempted to strike me down! But God shall not allow such a sin to pass! My people! Do you hear me-e-eeeh?"

A roar shakes the earth, the mob now numbering thousands, due to the swiftness of communication brought by social media.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 23, 2013)

The balls weren't magical at all... they were smoke bombs that exploded upon impact... casting the entire area in smoke.. knocking away LOS.

Jimmy immediately kick the one that was place on the ground towards the water constructs and it exploded.. releasing huge amounts of heat which would vaporize the constructs..

Lancer chanted a spell under his breath... the mob approaching them began to fall flat on their faces.... they were succumb to a sleeping spell. 

Lancer then charged forward to meet Rider in combat...

_"Go my Hound"_ Lancer yelled and out of nowhere a large hound.. Bigger than a man itself charge alongside Lancer to meet Rider..

Jimmy was right behind.. carefully eyeing his surroundings.. his eyes still activated.. allowing him to see clearly in the dense smoke.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 23, 2013)

Alysis flung her hands out, and dozens of lightning bolts shot towards Robert's constructs. The lightning stuck them and was absorbed into them, infusing them with enough electricity to kill a dozen men several times over. In addition, the constructs were infused with Existence, making them far more difficult to dispel or destroy.

Rider's horse kicked its hooves at the hound, while Rider swung his sword at Lancer's throat with prana-charged speed and force


----------



## manidk (Jul 23, 2013)

Berserker hopped onto Robert's chameleon alongside him, far above the smoke.

"What should we do now?"

_I could drop a deuce on him?_

Robert's face now resembled a cross between horrified, amused, and generally disapproving.  "As much as I would... Love to have that happen... And I would... NO!"

Robert began twisting his hands.  A small water-tornado appeared, drawing the smokescreen upwards and off of the street.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 23, 2013)

The Dog was approaching Rider and its master as it lunges forward attempting to bite the master. 

Lancer had arrived to meet Rider in comba and dodge his strike while thrusting his lance at his chest...  carefully watching the figure on the roof and the other figure who had the mobs.

Jimmy was right behind him.. with three different shaped balls in his hands.. they were completely different from the previous five


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 23, 2013)

Rider's horse spun to the left, so that the hound went soaring past and Lancer's thrust shot in between Rider and Alysis. Rider decided that against three opponents, it would be best to get some distance.

"GRANI!" he cried, calling his horse's name. The horse and its two passengers were covered in a soft golden light, and then they sunk into the ground. Once the horse had charged underneath Lancer's spear, Grani charged _up,_ from the earth into the sky, leaving translucent orange hoof-prints in the air. looking down from above, Alysis hurled a thunderbolt down at Jimmy.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 23, 2013)

"My children! I'm still in d_aaaaaangah_!"

The strength of fanaticism entered their bodies, and they snapped awake with screams of "WE LOVE YOU, JUSTIIINNN!!"

And they resumed their charge, unobstructed by any smoke.

"I know," Aaron cooed softly, an evil grin stretching Bieber's face.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 23, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Rider's horse spun to the left, so that the hound went soaring past and Lancer's thrust shot in between Rider and Alysis. Rider decided that against three opponents, it would be best to get some distance.
> 
> "GRANI!" he cried, calling his horse's name. The horse and its two passengers were covered in a soft golden light, and then they sunk into the ground. Once the horse had charged underneath Lancer's spear, Grani charged _up,_ from the earth into the sky, leaving translucent orange hoof-prints in the air. looking down from above, Alysis hurled a thunderbolt down at Jimmy.



Jimmy charged forward and deflected the thunderbolt with his sword... Using his peak-fitness through all the years training... he quickly arrived in close-quarters of Alysis... and swung his sword to meet her sides... 

The hound landed from his lunge and jump straight into the air to attack Rider... Lancer proceed to thrust his lance at Rider.... noting that in time it will surely hit Rider


----------



## manidk (Jul 23, 2013)

Lancer would find that two large polearms were being launched at him simultaneously.

Berserker, who had previously hopped back onto a rooftop, had thrown them in a manner that they would perfectly intercept Lancer, or at least stutter his attack.

In an instant, he had three more polearms ready in his empty hand.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 23, 2013)

Rider simply snorted and rode higher into the air, out of the Master's, Lancer's and his hound's reach. Alysis noted the deflection of her thunderbolt and narrowed her eyes. She threw another one, but this time it had been made to react with metal, if the Master tried to block with his sword, it would act like the metal lightning rod it was, drawing the energy to  his body.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 23, 2013)

"Hey, Everyone! To whoever takes down the guy with the Lance and the one who attacked me, I'll _give you a private concert~_" As Aaron added a wink to seal the deal, the crowds piled on top of one another, smashing towards Jimmy, Lancer, and the dog at their respective positions.

Lancers sure hit blow instead decapitated a 30 year old housewife named Becky.

It was for the best


----------



## Byrd (Jul 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> Lancer would find that two large polearms were being launched at him simultaneously.
> 
> Berserker, who had previously hopped back onto a rooftop, had thrown them in a manner that they would perfectly intercept Lancer, or at least stutter his attack.
> 
> In an instant, he had three more polearms ready in his empty hand.



Jimmy quickly noticing the polearms from the corner of his eyes yelled at Lancer

_"Watch Out Lancer!!!"_

Lancer retreated from his attacking position several meters and mutter something under his breath..

The location where Berserker was at exploded...

Lancer quickly surveyed the area noted several different environmental advantages


----------



## manidk (Jul 23, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy quickly noticing the polearms from the corner of his eyes yelled at Lancer
> 
> _"Watch Out Lancer!!!"_
> 
> ...



_That was my favorite perch!_

Berserker stood on another nearby rooftop.  His sword was able to cut enough of the explosion to keep the damage down.

_Hey, you're making me angry... And you won't like me when I'm angry!  Teehee!_


----------



## Byrd (Jul 23, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Rider simply snorted and rode higher into the air, out of the Master's, Lancer's and his hound's reach. Alysis noted the deflection of her thunderbolt and narrowed her eyes. She threw another one, but this time it had been made to react with metal, if the Master tried to block with his sword, it would act like the metal lightning rod it was, drawing the energy to  his body.



Jimmy received the shock.. but due to the protection of magic from his sword.... the damage was kept at a min. 

The Hound began to run through the crowd.. tearing them apart.. back in the old days it tore through the country-side of its lands.. having entire areas in fear of its raged..

Lancer smirk at Rider and utter a spell under his breath...

There was an explosion at the position of Rider


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 23, 2013)

Alysis was easily able to dodge the Master's attack, given that Rider had already ridden out of his three opponent's reach, that being several dozen feet in the air. Alysis noted that the swrod had negated most of her lightning. She summoned six spear of lighning, and this time she infused them with her Existence Origin, so that the sword would not be able to counter them. She hurled them down at the Master.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 23, 2013)

Considering that the mob had split into three parts, the hound only terrorized two thirds of it.

Jimmy was slammed into by a wave of bodies, and dragged under hundreds of women and preteens screaming "PRIVATE CONCEEEEEEERTTT!!!!!" with murderous intent.


----------



## manidk (Jul 23, 2013)

Ambling between the crowd of pre-teens, the water constructs began their assault again.

They weren't particularly made for offense.  Robert only instilled one command in them.

*Hug*


----------



## Byrd (Jul 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Considering that the mob had split into three parts, the hound only terrorized two thirds of it.
> 
> Jimmy was slammed into by a wave of bodies, and dragged under hundreds of women and preteens screaming "PRIVATE CONCEEEEEEERTTT!!!!!" with murderous intent.



Before the crowd could get to Jimmy and before the lighting could strike him.. Lancer grab him due to his superior speed as well as dodge the mob and the attack... and threw him into the Museum...

The Hound had reappeared at Lancer side.. growling at the opposition as they aprroach

_"So lets start forreal"_ Lancer muttered 

Jimmy landed on his back and rolled a few meters.

A large cauldron dropped slamming into the mob


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

A dozen small children were crushed by the summoned cauldron.

What an asshole.

The mob swerved around Lancer and the hound, still numbering in the thousands, and charged into the museum after Jimmy.

"He's inside the museum!"

"Stab the fucker with a dinosaur bone!"

"PRIVATE COOONCEEEERT!!!!!!"


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2013)

The water constructs sunk back into the ground, their prana returning to Robert.

"Berserker, keep that Lancer's movements restricted."

_Aye aye, Cap'n!_

Lancer would soon find that a volley of swords, polearms, axes, and knives were being launched at him in an impossibly fast manner.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 24, 2013)

Aysis hurled lightning bolt after lightning bolt at the Master. If he was going to escape to the museum, she was going to make him work for it.


----------



## Ice (Jul 24, 2013)

Nero gazed at Saber's armoured form from his room. She was beautiful, the epitome of the knight. He could not have gotten a better Servant. He knew what her wish would be if they won the war. It was a sad wish, one that would erase her existence. He could not let that happen. He had a wish too after all and he was starting to figure out what it would be used for...

He walked towards his bed, planting himself on it before flicking the television on. He checked the news. His mouth dropped open. Apparently...Justin Bieber was at the museum? With a horde of fangirls attacking for him? And were those water elementals? Did a cauldron just kill a dozen fans? This was getting ludicrous. At the rate this was going, the Magi world would be revealed to the public soon. He snarled in anger, he would not get involve in this fight. All he could do would merely be escalating the fight.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

Jimmy proceed to get and make a mad dash for a nearby room... he  toss another small ball at the entrance and as it exploded.. it release a very dense smoke completely blocking LOS... 

_"That should by me some time" _Jimmy mutter as he dash upstairs.. eyes steadily focus and glancing around...

Lancer noticed the objects flying at him...  he tapped the ground with his lance and he swung his lance in beautiful arcs deflecting the objects thrown at him... Lancer then dash backwards and jumped on top of the building... his hound had accompany him as well... He was adjacent to Berserker and behind the other Master..

The cauldron vanished, leaving a small puddle of blood


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2013)

Fog started to cover the area.

"Let's get going!" Rider shouted.

Rider turned to Damien, "Sorry lad, he may be after my time." He said with a wink.

Now that everyone was on the vessel. It lurched and sailed quickly and elegantly through the fog, over London looking to anyone looking up as a fast moving cloud. Soon they were at the battle site. 

"YO ho!" Rider shouted before jumping down. Hopefully with his allies behind him.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy proceed to get and make a mad dash for a nearby room... he  toss another small ball at the entrance and as it exploded.. it release a very dense smoke completely blocking LOS...
> 
> _"That should by me some time" _Jimmy mutter as he dash upstairs.. eyes steadily focus and glancing around...
> 
> ...



"HE'S THIS WAY!!!"

Unfortunately, although Jimmy had acted quickly, a single fan among the thousands had been quick enough to spot his escape directly. This fans shout acted as a guidepost for those lost in the smoke, and the mob followed it without hesitation.

Within seconds they caught up to Jimmy, hundreds of them beginning to crowd into the room that Jimmy had escaped to.

He had ultimately bought no time, after all. Were this the true Jimmy, he would likely be doomed, here and now, as the rest of the mob poured into the museum, filling it to capacity in a desperate search to find him before anyone else had a chance to obtain the "Private Conceeeert".


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 24, 2013)

As NuRider fell through the sky, Rider spun and charged the free falling Servant, preparing to cut him in half.


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider saw the enemy Rider charging at him. Quickly he manifested a small dinghy and using the familiar fog, he sailed away from the on coming attack. Before manifesting a canon in his hand, and shooting blasts of Prana at the enemy Rider.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider swerved and dodged around the prana blasts, sometimes even going upside down to avoid the attacks, thanks to Grani's incredible mobility. Within moments he was within range to strike at the enemy Rider.


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider on his Dinghy mirrored the movement of the enemy Rider, the magical fog allowed him to ride it at any direction and vector he needed it to be. So he mirrored the movement's staying out of range of the enemy rider. 

Continuing to shoot more blasts of Prana at Rider1. 
"That's a nice horse you got there, I may have to borrow it one of these days."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider laughed. "Since you asked so nicely, I'd like to say yes, but Grani allows no one to hold his reins but me."


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2013)

NuRider laughed back.
"Your under estimating a Pirates right to plunder. Don't say you haven't been warned. I like you despite you trying to carve me up." Rider said cheerily.

"Would you like a swig of rum before we continue?" He asked.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 24, 2013)

"Sure!" Rider said. He pull out a waterskin. "I'll trade you some mead!"


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider's eyebrow raised at that.
"Mead?" He said. "As in honey?"

He took out his bottle and threw it to Rider. "Be careful it's strong and will pack your prana where you need it most!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider caught the bottle and tossed back the ski of mead. "Same for that. Finer than even the drink at Hrothgar's hall!" He took a swig of the rum, feeling the high-quality alcohol burn down his throat.


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider caught the waterskin and took a gulp, the almost sickly sweet alcohol rolling down his throat. 

"Shiver me timbers, that's some good sauce." He said smiling.


----------



## Ice (Jul 24, 2013)

Even as Nero continued staring at the television, his phone started ringing. Snapping his fingers, he switched the television off and let the call go through the speakers. "Hey there, who's this?"

"It's me, Samuel. Don't tell me you've forgotten an old friend so soon?", a playful voice came through.

"Hah! Who would be able to forget an irritant like you.", Nero let a mocking to enter his voice.

"I'm almost hurt Nero boy. Maybe I won't let you have this present after all.", came back the joking reply.

"Present?", came Nero's rapt reply, switching to a serious tone.

"Yeah. Remember when I went on that trip to Ireland? Yeah, I think I found something you'll like."

"Really?", came Nero's disbelieving reply.

"Yeah. It's already on the way. You owe me Nero boy.", came Samuel's smug reply.

"Oh please, you still haven't repaid me for that time in Egypt. I owe you jack.", came Nero's laughing reply.

"HAHAHA, ok, you got me there. See you soon Nero. The package will be there by this afternoon. See ya."

"See ya soon too buddy.", Nero said before hanging up the phone.

He laid back on the bed. This 'present' could prove to be the gamechanger Nero needed.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider swayed and blinked as the rum hit his system instantly. His head felt a bit fuzzy, but otherwise he felt _fantastic._ He laughed heartily. Tossing the bottle back, he said, "Much obliged, friend Rider. Now lets fight!" He charged the dingy again.


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider threw back Rider's wetskin and caught his bottle, taking a large gulp of Rum, feeling it rush through his system. He charged towards Rider1 sailing on his ocean of mist. 

"YO HO!" He shouted. Riding his dinghy as if it was a surfboard, he knew that Rider1 had the greater speed, but hopefully his luck would help him. 












As the song started to play, a large ship appeared behind Rider and his Dinghy charging towards Rider1. It's canon's ready to take aim. In his own hands a canon also, NuRider was smiling like a mad man shooting blasts towards Rider1 as they charged to meet each other.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider laughed, and charged Rider2. Grani's hooves clashed on thin air as he soared over Rider's head, and spun to land facing Rider2 on the dingy itself.
"Show me what you've got!" Rider cried cheerily, and grasped his great sword in both hands and made a powerful slash to cut Rider2 in twain.


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer noticed the objects flying at him...  he tapped the ground with his lance and he swung his lance in beautiful arcs deflecting the objects thrown at him... Lancer then dash backwards and jumped on top of the building... his hound had accompany him as well... He was adjacent to Berserker and behind the other Master..
> 
> The cauldron vanished, leaving a small puddle of blood



_You've got good reflexes, lanceman!_

"Yeah, I don't think I've ever seen anyone dodge that... But then again, we've never had to fight another servant."  Robert was remembering Caster's skills from the first skirmish.

"Anyways, Berserker... You wanna fight?"

_Absolutely!_

"Then do what you wish, fight to you heart's content!"

_Aye._ Berserker turned to Lancer.  _So tell me, spearman, before we begin... Why do you fight?_

------------------------------------

Damien and Caster were on top of another building nearby, watching Berserker and Lancer.

"We'll just lay low and watch for now.  That Lancer is probably Jimmy's servant, so be prepared to help out if things look grim."

"So it shall be."

Caster went ahead and prepared a couple defense-Onis around them, just in case.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

Jimmy had quickly acted before the fans got to him... spotting a window he quickly jump threw it, giving he had surveyed the Museum earlier... He landed on another building and proceeded to run away from the crowd.. There was a ball located at the window..

Lancer smirked at Berserker..

_"Its my Lance that was to fight... not I"_

The Hound of Lancer lunged at Berserker aiming to bite its neck off.


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer smirked at Berserker..
> 
> _"Its my Lance that was to fight... not I"_
> 
> The Hound of Lancer lunged at Berserker aiming to bite its neck off.



Berserker simply dodged the hound, jumping high into the air.  While up, he launched another volley of swords and spears at Lancer and his hound.

He landed in a cloud of dust a few meters away, on the same rooftop.

_I recognize that demonic lance, spearman... I'd love to add it to my collection.  I suppose if we're gonna fight, I should do it seriously._

The katana in Berserker's hand disappeared, revealing a double-edged sword.  The sword was simple looking, not the sword of a king, but a sword fit for a king going in to battle.  The blue and gold hilt, with strange lettering on the blade would be instantly recognizable to most.

Berserker took a stance, holding the sword to his side.  The edges of the sword began to glow in bright gold as air rippled around him. He dashed forward at the enemy, his prana bursting behind him to speed him up.

_Have at you!_


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy had quickly acted before the fans got to him... spotting a window he quickly jump threw it, giving he had surveyed the Museum earlier... He landed on another building and proceeded to run away from the crowd.. There was a ball located at the window..
> 
> Lancer smirked at Berserker..
> 
> ...



A stream of bodies pressed through the window, shooting out with tremendous force after Jimmy, as their God finally joined the battle.

Wearing Justin Biebers face, Aaron leaped directly at Jimmy.

With cries of "WE LOVE YOU JUUUSTIIIIN!!!", humans poured outside the museum by the thousands.


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Rider laughed, and charged Rider2. Grani's hooves clashed on thin air as he soared over Rider's head, and spun to land facing Rider2 on the dingy itself.
> "Show me what you've got!" Rider cried cheerily, and grasped his great sword in both hands and made a powerful slash to cut Rider2 in twain.




Rider2 saw the blade coming to slash him in half. He figured the sword could cut through his Prana blasts with ease, so instead he pointed the canon downwards and shot a blast of prana at his feet shooting him upwards towards his large ship.

"Cap'in!" The crew shouted as Rider was ejected backwards towards the deck of his ship.

As he was flying backwards, he pointed forwards and the canons that were pointing forwards earlier but didn't fire as their captain was also on the Dinghy now let loose. Blasts of Prana from over a score of canons pointed directly at the Dinghy and the surrounding space.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider turned Grani and charged after Rider2 as he rocket jumped to his main ship. He took in the oncoming prana blasts, and prana covered him and Grani. Prana Burst raising his speed, power, and defense manyfold, Rider rocketed forward, slashing through the incoming prana bursts and crashed through the hull and into the lower decks.

As they flew past, Alysis threw a lightning bolt at one of the prana blasts, to see if one of her attacks could detonate it.


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider1 had burst onto NuRider's ship and destroyed some of it while doing so.

Rider took gulp after gulp of rum, until his body was brimming with power.

"Oi you jammy lil shit. You ready, i'll fuck you up, swear on me mum." He said while strafing around waiting for Rider1 to make an appearance. 

Aylsis's lightening bolt hit the prana blast, but rolled over it and did nothing of significance. It was a blast of pure energy, energy could be added to it, or when it hit something instantly releasing all the energy it held within it self, which usually burnt the target to a crisp.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

TehChron said:


> A stream of bodies pressed through the window, shooting out with tremendous force after Jimmy, as their God finally joined the battle.
> 
> Wearing Justin Biebers face, Aaron leaped directly at Jimmy.
> 
> With cries of "WE LOVE YOU JUUUSTIIIIN!!!", humans poured outside the museum by the thousands.



As soon as the bodies got near the window.. the bomb denoted blowing up the room... blowing away anything that was there... also disrupting anything chasing him.

Jimmy proceed to continue forward on top of another building and another...  there was considerable distance between Aaron and Jimmy by the time Aaron arrived..

As Jimmy ran... several balls were dropped... and Jimy realized he was running low on his makeshift bombs..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Berserker simply dodged the hound, jumping high into the air. While up, he launched another volley of swords and spears at Lancer and his hound.
> 
> He landed in a cloud of dust a few meters away, on the same rooftop.
> 
> ...



Lancer greeted Berserker in combat.. dodging the swords and deflecting the spears as he swings his spear at Berserker ... A sword had gazed across the hound and blood began to pour out of it... but it had successfully evaded the rest... the hound approached Berserker from behind 

The Hound also leap at Berserker


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

Aaron had moved to intercept Jimmy, wind propelling him at immense speeds over the rooftops. The original distance was closed by the second, as he continued to dash by the orbs, ignoring them.

The explosions merely fed the rage and desperation of the fans. Their pursuit was not deterred in the slightest.


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer greeted Berserker in combat.. dodging the swords and deflecting the spears as he swings his spear at Berserker ... A sword had gazed across the hound and blood began to pour out of it... but it had successfully evaded the rest... the hound approached Berserker from behind
> 
> The Hound also leap at Berserker



Berserker sunk into the ground between the two, leading them into a collision course with each each other.  He reappeared in his original spot from before the charge.

_What a tenacious hound you have there!  And that demonic lance, I must make it mine!  How about a deal, spearman?_


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> Berserker sunk into the ground between the two, leading them into a collision course with each each other.  He reappeared in his original spot from before the charge.
> 
> _What a tenacious hound you have there!  And that demonic lance, I must make it mine!  How about a deal, spearman?_



Lancer and the dog manage to avoid each other... Lancer noted that his spear was beginning to show its desired for blood..

_"He is getting more rowdy"_

The dog howled in Agreed me... they each stood facing Berserker..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Aaron close in on Jimmy.. it was practically right behind.. Jimmy grab a pole and swung around into a nearby window... at small ball floating right  there in the air in front of the window....

Jimmy rolled several feet while covering his ears.. Aaron would have no time to react considering the distance and no time to retreat... A loud explosion happen but this wasn't a typical one... it was infused with a enhanced flashbang made for stronger opponents..

The blast back Jimmy through the wall into another room.. it was a powerful explosion


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer and the dog manage to avoid each other... Lancer noted that his spear was beginning to show its desired for blood..
> 
> _"He is getting more rowdy"_
> 
> The dog howled in Agreed me... they each stood facing Berserker..



_You gonna answer me, spearman?_

"Berserker, stop goofing off!"

_Oh shut up, I'm just trying to make a deal here, Robert._

Robert sighed.  "You're insufferable, carry on, then... I give you access to your full powers in case you need them."

_Sounds good... Just stay out of it.  I want an honorable duel!_  Berserker turned back to Lancer.

_So, can I get an answer?_

----------------------

Damien spied Robert floating around the battlefield a safe distance from Berserker.

"Caster, stay here... I'm going to go have a little chat with the master of Berserker."

"I will not allow it unless you are accompanied by Hao."

"Fine, whatever it takes... I just want to talk, anyways."

"Then be off."  Caster summoned the Red attack Oni again.  "Hao, escort Damien over to that floating man.  Defend him with your life is necessary."



The Oni growled in acceptance, and carried Damien over to Robert.

"Yo, Archmage... I'd like to talk to you."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

Aaron passed through the explosion harmlessly, chasing Jimmy through the hole into the building.

_Since Jimmy had evacuated the Museum to evade pursuit by the Belieber mob, and then began building hopping in a further effort to evade pursuit, the two Masters were, without a doubt, outside the range of Ruler's Boundary field._

Aaron straightened himself up as he went through the hole, arriving after Jimmy. In the seconds while Jimmy was still stunned by his own grenade, Aaron casually tossed a number of totems around. The turtle shaped wooden carvings created a shockwave which caused the the walls of the 12 x 12 room to buckle and collapse around the totems.

Sealing all exits with the weight of the buildings upper floors. A solid mass which could be measured in the several tons.

"Hmm hmm hmm, now I don't know who you are," Aaron cooed out in Justin Bieber's voice, "But not giving your name to a pretty lady like Alysis is a _biiit_ of a social faux paus, my doomed young friend."

A hatchet appeared in his manicured right hand, "Now just hold still. If you don't struggle too much, I promise this won't. Hurt. A. _Biiiiiit_." A cruel smirk split Bieber's face, not even a perfect disguise like that was able to hide the nature of the one hiding beneath it.

_Well, I can't blame him for trying that trick. Almost no one knows about the White Owl of the South, and NO ONE would expect Justin Bieber to be protected by it, either. Oh well, the battlefield is truly a scary place.

Kuku, it's why I'm so at home here, I suppose._

Aaron continued to leer at Jimmy, as a buffalo totem fell to his feet, reinforcing the floor with the power of the earth. Even if it were to be sliced to ribbons, or attacked with explosives or more exotic effects, the floor would retain it's shape, just like the hard earth itself.

"Want to just give up? Will you? Alysis has wanted to meet you for so _very_ long, after all, you know? Let's not keep her waiting." Bieber's face was deformed even more, as the evil grin plastered on it spread even wider.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1jp0Dxa9tQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Aaron passed through the explosion harmlessly, chasing Jimmy through the hole into the building.
> 
> _Since Jimmy had evacuated the Museum to evade pursuit by the Belieber mob, and then began building hopping in a further effort to evade pursuit, the two Masters were, without a doubt, outside the range of Ruler's Boundary field._
> 
> ...



 Jimmy sword shined very brightly dispelling any magical or mystical affects he would have receive...due to the walls being infused with magical energies.. they crumpled as well as the totem.  He gently wipe the dust off his clothing and look at Aaron grinning

_"That kinda knock the wind out of ya"_ 

He carefully eyed his surroundings... before proceeding to look at Aaron.

_"How about you just leave now" _Jimmy offered a peaceful solution.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lancer just glared at Berserker... not intending to answer his question


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy sword shined very brightly dispelling any magical or mystical affects he would have receive...due to the walls being infused with magical energies.. they crumpled as well as the totem.  He gently wipe the dust off his clothing and look at Aaron grinning
> 
> _"That kinda knock the wind out of ya"_
> 
> ...



A gloved hand lifted up, and wagged in negation at Jimmy.

"No, no, no, my friend." The walls had only been infused with energies to strengthen them, they were unaffected by any alterations to the mystic energies flowing in the room. The rubble remained thick and heavy, and the totems were wood carvings, after all.

Aaron simply ran prana through them again, this time infused with his Origin, and their functionality was restored.

"I'm afraid that only one of us is walking out of here now. The other, namely you, will be dragged out.

"Sans a few limbs of course."

His hatchet lowered, facing Jimmy directly. He had noticed the effects of the sword in nullifying magecraft. Unfortunately for the boy, Aaron's hatchet was of a similar nature in it's ability to cleave through Mysteries. And infused with his origin of "Preservation", it would be more than capable of withstanding the effects of Jimmy's sword.

And then chopping right through it.

"Now then, don't worry." Aaron took a step forward, preparing for the melee combat he loved so much, "I'll take great care to make sure you live through this."

The wind exploded into the room, propelling Aaron forward, and obscuring Jimmy's vision with a thick screen of dust. His left hand in his chest pocket, Aaron manipulated the window to allow himself to maintain maximum visibility, and to keep track of Jimmy's physical location in the sealed chamber.


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer just glared at Berserker... not intending to answer his question



_Are you sure you want to do that?  Make a Berserker mad!?!?!?  Fine then!  Enough expository banter! Now we fight like men! And ladies! And ladies who dress like men! For Berserker...It is morphing time!?_

Berserker's form changed.  He began to grow, larger and larger.  His disguise cloak vanished, revealing his true form.

A large, 8-armed grey-skinned man now stood before Lancer, his red cape and hood blowing in the wind.  A different weapon was held in each of his powerful arms, but the strongest was the one in his right, foremost hand.

_I say again... Have at you!_


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

TehChron said:


> A gloved hand lifted up, and wagged in negation at Jimmy.
> 
> "No, no, no, my friend." The walls had only been infused with energies to strengthen them, they were unaffected by any alterations to the mystic energies flowing in the room. The rubble remained thick and heavy, and the totems were wood carvings, after all.
> 
> ...



Jimmy activated his origin unconsciously... *"Fate"* as it channeled through his blade... His eyes were also activated as he was able to see through the dust.. as Jimmy as a master in combat.. he took out a vial of his... the same one he had on him since the beginning  

Jimmy proceed to enter a stance... eyeing the enclosed area carefully.. 

_"So shall we began"_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Are you sure you want to do that? Make a Berserker mad!?!?!? Fine then! Enough expository banter! Now we fight like men! And ladies! And ladies who dress like men! For Berserker...It is morphing time!?
> 
> Berserker's form changed. He began to grow, larger and larger. His disguise cloak vanished, revealing his true form.
> 
> ...



Lancer realize the seriousness in this decided to get forreal...

The Cauldron was summon again as it slams into the ground....

His Lance began to heat up as the tip of it was on fire....

The Hound eyes shifted as it looks like it was about to raged


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer realize the seriousness in this decided to get forreal...
> 
> The Cauldron was summon again as it slams into the ground....
> 
> ...



Berserker eyed the cauldron.  

_Bubble, bubble, toil and trouble, Berserker is about to... Er... FUCK YOU UP!!!_

Berserker jumped forward in an instant, a blast of prana behind him.  His two top arms held twin Nagitana, the next two had twin scimitars, the next two had twin axes, his right bottom arm held the golden sword, and his left held a similar looking sword, but this one more decorative.

He stabbed the nagitana forward at Lancer, while swinging the two axes in from either side.  The swords and scimitars were kept close to him for defense.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> Berserker eyed the cauldron.
> 
> _Bubble, bubble, toil and trouble, Berserker is about to... Er... FUCK YOU UP!!!_
> 
> ...



Lancer retreated from  the range of the two axes and parried the nagitara... from the tip of his lance, a huge blast of fire hurled straight at Berserker (This fire cannot be put out by ordinary means).. The hound charge straight at Berserker ready to leap on top of him..  Lancer crouch steady and twirled his lance in an odd fashion with incredible speeds... the flames produce from the lance were flowing with the lance gracefully and then Lancer thrust his lance multiple times in a series of precise strikes, each one with a trail of flames accompanying it... 

His Lance bloodlust was growing fiercer


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer retreated from  the range of the two axes and parried the nagitara... from the tip of his lance, a huge blast of fire hurled straight at Berserker (This fire cannot be put out by ordinary means).. The hound charge straight at Berserker ready to leap on top of him..  Lancer crouch steady and twirled his lance in an odd fashion with incredible speeds... the flames produce from the lance were flowing with the lance gracefully and then Lancer thrust his lance multiple times in a series of precise strikes, each one with a trail of flames accompanying it...
> 
> His Lance bloodlust was growing fiercer



Berserker held up the almost-twin swords, making an X with them in front of him.  A wave of golden prana was released, diverting the flames.  At the same time, he brought the twin scimitars up to parry the lance strikes and throw off the hound.  Berserker began twirling his Nagitana above his head, moving them closer to Lancer, much like a buzzsaw.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> Berserker held up the almost-twin swords, making an X with them in front of him.  A wave of golden prana was released, diverting the flames.  At the same time, he brought the twin scimitars up to parry the lance strikes and throw off the hound.  Berserker began twirling his Nagitana above his head, moving them closer to Lancer, much like a buzzsaw.



Lancer retreated further away to where the cauldron was located... Lancer proceed to dip his Lance into the bloody substance in the giant pot... suddenly the spear bloodlust had disappeared...

He then pointed his spear a Berserker... ready to resume the match..

The Hound manage to dodge the scimitars and landed between Lancer and Berserker... shown its fangs at Berserker


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer retreated further away to where the cauldron was located... Lancer proceed to dip his Lance into the bloody substance in the giant pot... suddenly the spear bloodlust had disappeared...
> 
> He then pointed his spear a Berserker... ready to resume the match..
> 
> The Hound manage to dodge the scimitars and landed between Lancer and Berserker... shown its fangs at Berserker



Berserker stared at the hound.  

_You know, you remind me of someone...  Oh yeah!  Enkidu!  Get out here!_



Berserker's faithful, wolf-like friend walked out of thin air at his side.

_Keep that thing occupied, it's bothering me._

Enkidu growled in response, lunging towards the hound.  Meanwhile, Berserker's prana burst behind him again, as he dashed towards Lancer.  This time, he swung the two almost-twin swords at him, both of their blades giving off a bright gold glow.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> Berserker stared at the hound.
> 
> _You know, you remind me of someone...  Oh yeah!  Enkidu!  Get out here!_
> 
> ...



The Hound engage the other wolf-like hound in combat as lunges at it...

Lancer twists his spear in a beautiful motion and proceed to swing again, with a trail of flames streaking across in an fantastic arc...


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

Remains of the mob charged at Lancer, a few dozen had hung back, remembering that the one with the Lance would also net them a Private Concert.

Billy, a 12 year old boy just beginning to discover himself, threw his body at Lancers spear, catching the tip with his face. Inevitably, he exploded instantly.

He would discover himself as his consciousness faded; There would be some of him here, some of him there, even some of him over _there_, splattered against the museum wall.

That, too, was for the best.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Remains of the mob charged at Lancer, a few dozen had hung back, remembering that the one with the Lance would also net them a Private Concert.
> 
> Billy, a 12 year old boy just beginning to discover himself, threw his body at Lancers spear, catching the tip with his face. Inevitably, he exploded instantly.
> 
> ...



Lancer quickly retreated as blood and guts went flying, knowing his spear at struck the boy he was very careful not to let the blood get on him...

Everyone else in the vicinity of the explosion would have blood and guts on them


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy sense the clay before it gather on his foot... he jump incredibly high unto the walls at an extremely fast rate.. then jump off of it sending his right foot aiming at Aaron face... his sword was placed in a position that he could defend against attacks easily...
> 
> In his mind flash brief premonitions... flashing at a very quick pace



As Jimmy leaped from the wall, the dust gathered by the wind blew into his nostrils, invading his lungs, where the wind would rampage and tear them to shreds.

Aaron raised his hatchet, its edge prepared to intercept any incoming strikes, while his left hand reached out to catch Jimmy's leg.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer quickly retreated as blood and guts went flying, knowing his spear at struck the boy he was very careful not to let the blood get on him...
> 
> Everyone else in the vicinity of the explosion would have blood and guts on them



Strangely, aside from the viscera that had hit the museum wall, the rest impacted against 5 or 6 preteen girls that were in the process of attempting the same thing young Billy had just tried.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

TehChron said:


> As Jimmy leaped from the wall, the dust gathered by the wind blew into his nostrils, invading his lungs, where the wind would rampage and tear them to shreds.
> 
> Aaron raised his hatchet, its edge prepared to intercept any incoming strikes, while his left hand reached out to catch Jimmy's leg.



Jimmy felt the wind in his body beginning to rip through... using his prana... he channelled his energies inwards as the wind exhale from his mouth... inside his body the damage that was done.. started to heal at an accelerated rate... Jimmy flip twisting his leg out of reach of Aaron hand as a small vial drop to the ground.. he then proceed to swing his sword, which was enforced with his origin towards Aaron... while at the same time muttering words 

His eyes carefully were tracing Aaron and his hatchet


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy felt the wind in his body beginning to rip through... using his prana... he channelled his energies inwards as the wind exhale from his mouth... inside his body the damage that was done.. started to heal at an accelerated rate... Jimmy flip twisting his leg out of reach of Aaron hand as a small vial drop to the ground.. he then proceed to swing his sword, which was enforced with his origin towards Aaron... while at the same time muttering words
> 
> His eyes carefully were tracing Aaron and his hatchet



_Suspicious.._

Aaron swiftly shot out more soft clay, enveloping the small vial and deadening the impact as it hit the ground. It would not shatter.

In the same moment, Aaron twisted to avoid the swords trajectory, swinging his hatchet upwards to strike against the flat of the blade. The hatchet began to glow as it swung towards its target.

Aaron called out its true name, as wind gathered at the shamans back once again


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Suspicious.._
> 
> Aaron swiftly shot out more soft clay, enveloping the small vial and deadening the impact as it hit the ground. It would not shatter.
> 
> ...



The hatchet miss the blade by centimeters... as Jimmy landed back on his feet from his attack, he immediately prepared for an attack as he dash backwards eying his surroundings.

He then faced Aaron.. his eyes still activated... glaring deeply at him

One thing about Jimmy is that he was extremely skilled in the arts of weaponry... even to the point one would call him a genius. 

_"How about we stop this duel" _Jimmy suggested... his sword position in such a manner that would allow him to swiftly defend or attack


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The hatchet miss the blade by centimeters... as Jimmy landed back on his feet from his attack, he immediately prepared for an attack as he dash backwards eying his surroundings.
> 
> He then faced Aaron.. his eyes still activated... glaring deeply at him
> 
> ...



Aaron too, retreated to the wall opposite Jimmy, where his left hand reached behind his back, as he cracked his neck.

"Now then, why would I do that?" The air in the room became still and thin, as if it were beaten down by the clash between the two.

Aaron met Jimmy's fierce glare with a cool one from Bieber, "I'm not even trying to kill you, you know. My friend just wants to settle her issues with you, you see. All of this could be settled with if you would only fight her on fair terms.

"Unlike your father, whom Im told was quite the coward, back when he numbered among the living."


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Aaron too, retreated to the wall opposite Jimmy, where his left hand reached behind his back, as he cracked his neck.
> 
> "Now then, why would I do that?" The air in the room became still and thin, as if it were beaten down by the clash between the two.
> 
> ...



_"Your actions seem to indicate otherwise and I don't care if my father was a coward or not.. especially coming from you guys who seem to be the biggest cowards of them all" _Jimmy stated...

Jimmy carefully eyed his surroundings again... his PURE EYES seeing through that which can not be normally seen.

_"Its getting hard to restrain myself.. you are skilled indeed"_ Jimmy grinned

Jimmy notice he hasn't even been using magic in this fight... maybe he can use his master teachings to an affect.. he had learn about the elements and how they relate and eventually learn how to have some limited usage of Ether, which is why he is able to heal others wounds... Maybe if he concentrate.. he can figure a way to deal with this wind.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"Your actions seem to indicate otherwise and I don't care if my father was a coward or not.. especially coming from you guys who seem to be the biggest cowards of them all" _Jimmy stated...
> 
> Jimmy carefully eyed his surroundings again... his PURE EYES seeing through that which can not be normally seen.
> 
> ...



"Alysis just needs you alive, and as it turns out, I'm _very_ good at keeping people alive. Thats why you don't need to worry; no matter what condition youre in after this fight, as long as youre not dead, youll be able to survive." Aaron brought his left hand back to his chest.

"But thanks for the rest. I dont exercise as often as I should, so I'm out of breath." At this Aaron stretched his arm back, cracking his neck again.

"Although, I'm curious. You certainly seem nonchalant for someone who just saw his father's killer. Why not humor me a moment and tell me why?"


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The Hound engage the other wolf-like hound in combat as lunges at it...
> 
> Lancer twists his spear in a beautiful motion and proceed to swing again, with a trail of flames streaking across in an fantastic arc... his lance being more accurately in their strikes..  it was only a matter of time before it was a sure-hit



Berserker parried a few more of the blows before launching backwards to an adjacent rooftop.  Enkidu broke off the fight with Lancer's hound, returning to his side.

_You're quite the opponent, you know?  But it'll take more than close-quarters combat to take me out._

Berserker's arms shrank back in, returning to his two-armed form.  

_Now that we have honorably cross weapons, spearman... Will you tell me your personal reason to fight?_

---------------------------------------

Robert looked over at Damien and the Oni, conjuring up his own summons to defend him if things went south.

"So, what do you want, then?"

Damien replied, "Well, for starters, why you're attacking my comrade over there."

Robert dropped his shoulders in exasperation.  "Yeah, it's troublesome.  Turns out my... Friend has a history with your buddy.  Me and that psychotic chief are just here to make sure they get a fair fight between the two of them."

"Well we are still your enemies, are we not?"

Robert sighed, "Yeah, that's true.  But only according to the Grail.  I personally have nothing against any of you... Except, of course for Jimbo over there... I'm curious as to why you aren't helping him, by the way."  Robert stared a Damien quizzically.

"Well... Let's put it this way.  What advantage will he bring to us if he can't even handle a single one of you?"

Robert's expression broke out into a grin as he began to chuckle.  "Ha!  You'd fit in well with us.  It's a shame we have to kill you eventually."

"Yeah, well, I guess so.  C'mon Jirou, this guy is no threat... Let's go see how the rest of the battle is going."

Robert stared back over at Berserker's battle as Damien left... Hoping Damien wouldn't notice the small droplet of water sitting on his shoulder armor.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider semi-politely rode through the corridors of the ship, so as to not damage it more than necessary. He didn't have much consideration for the unobservant crewman that got in his way. He burst onto the deck, brandishing his sword.
"Rider!" he cried, his voice slightly slurred. "Lesh do this!"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 24, 2013)

> Alysis just needs you alive, and as it turns out, I'm very good at keeping people alive. Thats why you don't need to worry; no matter what condition youre in after this fight, as long as youre not dead, youll be able to survive." Aaron brought his left hand back to his chest.
> 
> "But thanks for the rest. I dont exercise as often as I should, so I'm out of breath." At this Aaron stretched his arm back, cracking his neck again.
> 
> "Although, I'm curious. You certainly seem nonchalant for someone who just saw his father's killer. Why not humor me a moment and tell me why?"



Jimmy responded

_"I was just getting started.. and why would I rage about it... keeping a calm mind helps one in combat.. sound and controlled rage is more effective than uncontrolled"_

Jimmy was still eyeing his surroundings 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Berserker parried a few more of the blows before launching backwards to an adjacent rooftop. Enkidu broke off the fight with Lancer's hound, returning to his side.
> 
> You're quite the opponent, you know? But it'll take more than close-quarters combat to take me out.
> 
> ...



Lancer answered _" Its because my master ask me to"_ before putting one of his legs back and lowering his body


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer answered _" Its because my master ask me to"_ before putting one of his legs back and lowering his body



_That is quite the shoddy reasoning, spearman...  Does your master order you to breathe, as well?_

Berserker took notice of Lancer's stance, and spread his arms again.  The weapons reappeared, but this time, the decorative sword was replaced by the Katana from earlier.  Enkidu began to growl at Berserker's feet, eying Lancer's hound.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 24, 2013)

_Now who does this guy remind me of...Ah! That's right! Duke Nukem!_

"I appreciate your candor," Aaron replied smoothly, "Well then, it appears that our break is over." Aaron placed his hand to his chest, and gave Jimmy a curt bow.

"I suppose its time we begin our fight again, unless you intend to surrender and come quietly?"


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 24, 2013)

The silent Heroic Spirit observed the battlefield. Thanks to Assassin's ability of Presence concealment, the enemy would be unable to spot the Servant observing the battle from atop a building. Assassin wasn't just observing though. That would not be effective. No, Assassin was holding up a small video camera, recording the confrontation. Kassadd had given Assassin the video camera as he gave his orders. The video camera both recorded the battle and sent a live stream to Kassad's computer. Both machines were busy recording the battle below.

Kassad had learned long ago information decided most battles. Without knowing your enemies' strengths and weaknesses you were essentially blind. By recording the battle, Kassad would be able to review the battle and study the enemy's tactics. Assassin was not simply focused on recording though. Instead, the Heroic Spirit was keeping an eye out on the surroundings in case anyone found Assassin's location and tried for a sneak attack. Kassad had ordered Assassin to only engage in battle if there was no way to avoid it. Otherwise, Assassin was to retreat.


----------



## Serp (Jul 25, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Rider semi-politely rode through the corridors of the ship, so as to not damage it more than necessary. He didn't have much consideration for the unobservant crewman that got in his way. He burst onto the deck, brandishing his sword.
> "Rider!" he cried, his voice slightly slurred. "Lesh do this!"




Rider pulled his cutlass from his belt and smiled. He pulled out his bottle of rum and poured a meager amount over his blade, before strafing towards Rider1.

"Come on them, yuh dozey bugger!" He said waving his cutlass around before lunging at Rider1 with amazing speed.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 25, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Now who does this guy remind me of...Ah! That's right! Duke Nukem!_
> 
> "I appreciate your candor," Aaron replied smoothly, "Well then, it appears that our break is over." Aaron placed his hand to his chest, and gave Jimmy a curt bow.
> 
> "I suppose its time we begin our fight again, unless you intend to surrender and come quietly?"



_"Why would I surrender"_ Jimmy asked back...

Jimmy ponder for a second.... 

_"You haven't even gave me a good reason to" _ Jimmy grinned.

Jimmy eyes were not longer activated...  as he cross his arms giving an impression he is open for attacking... 

_"Why don't you just go about your business and go harass someone else... I have something to do and you are being a pain in the left nut if you know what I mean"_


----------



## TehChron (Jul 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"Why would I surrender"_ Jimmy asked back...
> 
> Jimmy ponder for a second....
> 
> ...



"Well, you see, if you didn't realize it yet, bringing you in to Alysis _is my business._" The man began absently drumming the fingers of his hand against his Bieber-palm, "If I haven't given you a good enough reason to surrender..." The shaman raised his hatchet once more,

"Then I simply need to change that." Aaron's leg snapped, launching a rock toward Jimmy's head at ludicrous speeds.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 25, 2013)

manidk said:


> _That is quite the shoddy reasoning, spearman...  Does your master order you to breathe, as well?_
> 
> Berserker took notice of Lancer's stance, and spread his arms again.  The weapons reappeared, but this time, the decorative sword was replaced by the Katana from earlier.  Enkidu began to growl at Berserker's feet, eying Lancer's hound.



Lancer remained there.. still in his stance... eyeing both the surroundings and Berserker...

_"Stop with all the small talking will ya... this is a battlefield... men who cross blades,spears, or whatever need no words... if you wish to know an answer.. I will let my spear talk for me"_

Lancer mutters some words under his breath... The hound however was keeping its eye on the other hound.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> "Well, you see, if you didn't realize it yet, bringing you in to Alysis is my business." The man began absently drumming the fingers of his hand against his Bieber-palm, "If I haven't given you a good enough reason to surrender..." The shaman raised his hatchet once more,
> 
> "Then I simply need to change that." Aaron's leg snapped, launching a rock toward Jimmy's head at ludicrous speeds.



Jimmy side-step and easily dodge the rock... he quickly launched five balls around Aaron.. 

_"You are not doing a very good job of that"_ Jimmy provoked  Aaron. Having surveyed the room, Jimmy noticed a weakness if the layout, yet he keep his visions on Aaron.


----------



## manidk (Jul 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer remained there.. still in his stance... eyeing both the surroundings and Berserker...
> 
> _"Stop with all the small talking will ya... this is a battlefield... men who cross blades,spears, or whatever need no words... if you wish to know an answer.. I will let my spear talk for me"_
> 
> Lancer mutters some words under his breath... The hound however was keeping its eye on the other hound.



Berserker sighed, _You're no fun at all, you know that?  But fine, whatever._

Berserker's top four arms all switched to spears, which he began throwing at Lancer rapidly.  A new spear appeared in his hand after each one was thrown.  At the same time, he lunged forward.  He swung the weapons in his left two hands(Axe and Katana) at Lancer's side, keeping his right hand weapons close.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 25, 2013)

"I guess I'm not." A Desert Eagle suddenly appeared in Aaron's hand, and using it he then proceeded to shoot several bullets at Jimmy, and walked out the circle of tossed orbs as he did so.

"Well, this means that I'll just have to beat the shit out of you, then."


----------



## Byrd (Jul 25, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "I guess I'm not." A Desert Eagle suddenly appeared in Aaron's hand, and using it he then proceeded to shoot several bullets at Jimmy, and walked out the circle of tossed orbs as he did so.
> 
> "Well, this means that I'll just have to beat the shit out of you, then."



Jimmy sidestep the shots... giving his years of combat training enabling him to do so...  

Jimmy then placed his sword into the ground and began to chant words... the balls then exploded in the area releasing a very dark smoke in the room... knocking off the sight in the small room. 



> Berserker sighed, You're no fun at all, you know that? But fine, whatever.
> 
> Berserker's top four arms all switched to spears, which he began throwing at Lancer rapidly. A new spear appeared in his hand after each one was thrown. At the same time, he lunged forward. He swung the weapons in his left two hands(Axe and Katana) at Lancer's side, keeping his right hand weapons close.



Lancer quickly jumped off the building... the spears almost hitting their target yet due to his speed.. he manage to dodge them... he then made a mad dash into an alleyway.. using the environment to his advantage.. The hound was right beside him in his retreat... As Lancer moved.. he quickly survey the area once more


----------



## manidk (Jul 25, 2013)

_Well...  That was getting boring, anyways... _

Berserker returned to his two-armed form, still clutching the golden sword and the Katana in each of his hands.

_Yo, Robert!  What do you want me to do now?_

"Well... Head on over to where Aaron has Jimbo cornered.  Make sure Lancer doesn't interfere with their fight.  Archer, Trip, and our Lancer should be arriving soon enough."

_Gotcha!_  Berserker hopped over to a nearby building, adjacent to the one to two masters were battling in.  He stood at the ready, looking for any sign of interference.  Enkidu hopped over as well, sniffing the air and growling.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 25, 2013)

Having surveyed the area prior towards the battle... Lancer emerged behind the building his master was in... he had quickly taken several sharp turns to head behind the building and using his hound nose, he was able to pick up his Master scene...

_"Here I come"_ He mutter as he thrust his lance outwards aiming at the building... a huge pillar of flame emerging from the lance headed straight for the building... 

The hound quickly dash for the building as well.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 25, 2013)

"JUSTINS IN THAT BUILDING!"

"WE GOTTA SAVE HIM!!!!!!"

"WE LOVE YOU, JUSTIIIIN!!!!!!!"

Those were the last words of several hundred people, as a wave of Beliebers intercepted Lancers strike, before turning on the Servant.

"PRIVATE CONCEEEERT!!!!!!"

Meanwhile, Aaron dropped a frog totem, which then sucked up the smoke in the room, soon followed by a second buffalo totem. Aaron looked around, and spotted Jimmys location at the clay where his vial had been buried.

Dropping his gun, he gave an evil Bieber-smirk, raised his left palm, and shot a brown, foul smelling substance at the man.

"This'll take a load off."


----------



## manidk (Jul 25, 2013)

Berserker simply continued to watch as the crowd of fanatical teenagers converged on Lancer.

_This "Justin Bieber" must be quit the playwright to instill this type of fanaticism on his fans.  I'd like to meet him someday and learn his secrets..._

Meanwhile, Robert mixed several water constructs into the crowd.  Their insides began to boil as they prepared to explode.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 25, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "JUSTINS IN THAT BUILDING!"
> 
> "WE GOTTA SAVE HIM!!!!!!"
> 
> ...



Jimmy shield emitted a small shield blocking out the substance... He was continuing mutter words as the air crackle around him... his sword was being reinforced by his element...as well as channelled his origin *"Fate"*.

_"I guess I can take this kinda seriously now"_

Jimmy proceeded to enter into a stance, where his left leg and foot  were forward and his right leg was position in a angle.. His eyes were activated 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lancer tore through the crowd as easy as a knife tearing through butter... His Lance enjoying the flow of blood. Lancer then summon his cauldron which slammed into the nearby crowd.. where he quickly dip his Lance into it before proceeding to retreat several steps away from the mob


----------



## manidk (Jul 25, 2013)

The water constructs all began to detonate, creating a chain explosion that could level the city-block if left unchecked.  Lancer was within the range of the explosions still.  Hundreds of Justin Bieber fans were vaporized on the spot.  

To many parents, the day the lost their precious child would be the most important day of their lives.

To Robert, it was Tuesday.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 25, 2013)

manidk said:


> The water constructs all began to detonate, creating a chain explosion that could level the city-block if left unchecked.  Lancer was within the range of the explosions still.  Hundreds of Justin Bieber fans were vaporized on the spot.
> 
> To many parents, the day the lost their precious child would be the most important day of their lives.
> 
> To Robert, it was Tuesday.



Lancer was caught in the explosion as it knock him backwards into a store... He was wounded but not badly.. yet he could still fight in tip-top condition due to his Battle Conti... It would take much much more to put him down... He proceed to exit the store, while wiping the dust off himself...

_"That one was surely a blast"_ He grinned.. He had a few scratches on him as well as some of his clothing damage but aye... He is a Lancer.. he is durable


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 25, 2013)

Rider charged at Rider2 with speed that still outmatched Rider2's double-dose of alcohol fueled speed. His great sword swung to meet Rider2's sword, and he used Prana Burst once again to gain extra speed, power, and defense. Furthermore, Rider's Rank A Prana Burst would let him destroy any weapon not on the level of a Divine Mystery in a single blow.


----------



## manidk (Jul 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer was caught in the explosion as it knock him backwards into a store... He was wounded but not badly.. yet he could still fight in tip-top condition due to his Battle Conti... It would take much much more to put him down... He proceed to exit the store, while wiping the dust off himself...
> 
> _"That one was surely a blast"_ He grinned.. He had a few scratches on him as well as some of his clothing damage but aye... He is a Lancer.. he is durable



Berserker stared down at Lancer from atop another building across the street.

_Aye, spearman!  Tenacious one, ain'tcha?_


----------



## Byrd (Jul 26, 2013)

manidk said:


> Berserker stared down at Lancer from atop another building across the street.
> 
> _Aye, spearman!  Tenacious one, ain'tcha?_



Lancer mutter a couple of words and watch as the building began to catch on fire... He had set the building where his master is at one fire.


----------



## manidk (Jul 26, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer mutter a couple of words and watch as the building began to catch on fire... He had set the building where his master is at one fire.



Berserker hopped down onto the street, about 50 meters from Lancer.

_I really hate the silent types, you know?  Will you not indulge this simple treasure hunter in idle banter?_

As Berserker spoke, his grip on the golden sword tightened.  Small golden lights began to come up from the ground and swirl about the blade.  Any warriors looking at the blade now would recognize it instantly.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 26, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy shield emitted a small shield blocking out the substance... He was continuing mutter words as the air crackle around him... his sword was being reinforced by his element...as well as channelled his origin *"Fate"*.
> 
> _"I guess I can take this kinda seriously now"_
> 
> ...



A hand materialized, resting on Jimmy's shoulder.

"Now I _thought_ I smelled an orphan! Dirty bugger."

Aarpn, spotting his Servant, reached up and removed the disguise, returning to his true form.

"Archer, things are chaotic right now."

"So I saw, far too many Orphans lying around."

"And Servants."

"Those too."

"So narrow the field a bit, use _that_ Noble Phantasm."

"Are you sure, Aaron? There are a lot of players on stage right now. It could get dangerous."

"Itll be fine. Trust in our friends."

Archer nodded gravely, "As you say, Master." The Servant released Jimmys shoulder to place his hands on his hips. After taking a deep breath, he shouted his greatest weapons true name!

"_MEL BROOKS!_"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 26, 2013)

TehChron said:


> A hand materialized, resting on Jimmy's shoulder.
> 
> "Now I _thought_ I smelled an orphan! Dirty bugger."
> 
> ...



Jimmy seen Archer entered with his Eyes.. and quickly stab the wall with his sword... a swirl of bright light fill the entire room as Jimmy went straight through the wall... He didn't damage it nor change any of its properties... He had achieve through the use of his Ether magic... a spiritual form passing through the wall unto the battlefield outside...

He regained his form outside and landed unto the battlefield... right by the Hound... 

He immediately saw Lancer engaged with Berserker 

_"Lancer... we have to get out of here!!!"_ Jimmy yelled hopping on the hound and proceed to dash forward


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lancer hearing his master spoke to Berserker, lowered his weapon.

_"Well it was fun.. maybe next time"_ and made a mad dash towards his master... Knowing the area... they had an advantage


----------



## manidk (Jul 26, 2013)

_Not so goddamn fast!_

Berserker lifted the golden sword high above his head.  The golden lights floating up were drawn instantly to the blade, creating a gigantic golden beam.

_EX-_

With a thunderous roar, Berserker brought the sword down, aiming straight for Lancer.


_-CALIBUR!!!_


----------



## Serp (Jul 26, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Rider charged at Rider2 with speed that still outmatched Rider2's double-dose of alcohol fueled speed. His great sword swung to meet Rider2's sword, and he used Prana Burst once again to gain extra speed, power, and defense. Furthermore, Rider's Rank A Prana Burst would let him destroy any weapon not on the level of a Divine Mystery in a single blow.



NuRider was drunk as shit, his parameters had all been boosted and his sanity/restraint was diminished. Even though his Sword was infused with the power of Spiced Rum, it would not be able to match the power of Rider1's sword.

Luckily not only NuRider's fighting stat's were increased (+2 levels). As was his Luck stat, which manifested in competency while drunk slightly. His sword was cut through like butter when Rider's sword clashed with it in his slurred attempt to parry. NuRider dropped his broken sword.

"You wot m8!" He said before pulling off an amazing feat dexterity for anyone and rolled out of the way of Rider1's resultant force from his prana blast powered strike and threw a fist towards Rider1's face. 

"You broke my fuckin' jabber!" He shouted.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 26, 2013)

manidk said:


> _Not so goddamn fast!_
> 
> Berserker lifted the golden sword high above his head.  The golden lights floating up were drawn instantly to the blade, creating a gigantic golden beam.
> 
> ...



Lancer notice the huge energy headed straight towards him... He grab Jimmy immediately and drive into an alleyway of some nearby buildings...

The Hound however was stucked as it vanish into the attack...

_"Damn, it will be awhile till I can summon him again"_ Lancer stated as he continued to move with a tremendous burst of speed


----------



## TehChron (Jul 26, 2013)

"Grail-kun! Graaaaiiiiiiiiiil-kuuuuuuuuuuun!"



"What is it, Kamijou-kun?"



"Index keeps biting my head and eating my food and MIIISFOOOOOOOOOORTUUUUUUNEEEEE!!!!"



"Geez, you're so hopeless, Kamijou-kun. Taadaah!"



"Freeloader-fixing device! Now go and show her who's boss~"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 26, 2013)

Jimmy had blacked out. Lancer had vanished as well, he could no longer detect his presence.

"...ra! Kira! Wake up!"

He stirred, his eyes blinking slowly awake.

"KIRA YAMATO!"



"What are you doing at a time like this?! You're in the middle of an engagement, Kira!"

Jimmy took in his surroundings, wondering how he had gotten there. The woman who had woken him up was shouting at him from a video screen. Now that he looked, he could tell that he had somehow arrived in a cockpit of some kind.

"What is _wrong_ with you, Kira!? We didn't have the Strike Freedom available to sortie when the enemy attacked, so we had to send you out in that antique! "

_Antique...?_

His eyes caught on an image indicating the status of the vehicle he was currently in, as well as a 3-dimensional model of it.



"Kira! KIRA! Quit spacing out! Even if our records show that thing to be ridiculously outdated, if it catches the Archangel, it's all over for us!"

A screen lit up in front of Jimmy, showing him the camera's view of what was in front of the weapon he was piloting.



The image of the brunette was abruptly replaced by another incoming transmission



"Yo! It's time that we finished our battle, Kira Yamato! I'll crush you and your machine, and then drag the scraps back for Alysis to have her way with!"

The green machine readied it's bazooka, clearly positioning itself to fire on Jimmy and his robot.

"Prepare yourself, Gundam!!!!"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 26, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Jimmy had blacked out. Lancer had vanished as well, he could no longer detect his presence.
> 
> "...ra! Kira! Wake up!"
> 
> ...



Jimmy open the robot and jump outwards... His eyes were activated using the power of his origin... What was unseen was seen... muttering words he proceeded to walk away from this scene...


----------



## TehChron (Jul 26, 2013)

The image of Char-ron was overwritten as the brunette's image returned to it.

"Kira! You need to pay attention! Defend yourself, dammit!"

As if from a loudspeaker, Aaron's voice boomed through the air...in space?

"Kuhahahahaha! An opening!"

The dull camo green robot fired a shell from it's bazooka, which impacted against the machine Jimmy was currently piloting. The explosion resulted in extreme damage as the white machine began drifting freely backwards.

Shaking his head to clear it, Jimmy checked the status screen to get a grasp on the damage done by Aaron's attack.


*Spoiler*: __ 








It was pretty bad.

"KIIIIIIRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!" The brunette screamed, as her image was overwritten by his opponent once again.



"You're doing quite terribly, my boy! At this rate I could get out of this machine and kick your ass just as easily with my own two hands!"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"...Huh? Why am I holding a knife? And why am I covered in blood?!?! No way! Could that dream have been real!?!? "



"Oh no, Index! She might be in danger!! Where's my cell phone when I need it?!!? Damn! GOD DAAAAAAAAAMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTT AAAAAALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 26, 2013)

Rider raised his sword and managed to keep Rider2's punch from taking his head off, but thanks to Rdier2's high Luck, the swrod bounced back and smacked Rider in the head, making his ears ring. Then, suddenly, the world changed...

---------------

Darth Vader fired his cannons and laughed as the young Jedi, Skywalker, went down in the wreckage of his X-Wing. His laughter cut off as, to his astonishment, four new X-Wings appeared in front of him. Alysis, Rider, Rider2, and a very, very, confused Victor, pulled away from where ever the hell he'd been  were suddenly in a narrow metal canyon with lasers being shot at them.
"You four!" a crackly voice said over the the radio, "What are you doing? You weren't authorized to fly this mission. Well, I suppose it doesn't matter. With Luke gone, its up to you to take down the Death Star. Hit that exhaust port, and the Rebellion will survive yet."


----------



## Serp (Jul 27, 2013)

NuRider was very drunk at this point.

"Go fuck yuh momma!" He shouted towards the disembodied voice that had told him what to do.

"Rider? What's going on?" Victor asked somewhat confused.

"I don't fuckin know do I, you little mulatto! anyways that's a mighty fine ship!" he said strafing towards Vader.

"Oi you, dickhead!" he shouted towards Darth Vader.


----------



## manidk (Jul 28, 2013)

"UNDEFEATED OF THE EAST!  WAKE UP!"

Lancer looked up to find himself in the cockpit of a strange bipedal machine.

*Spoiler*: __ 








"FIGHT ME WITH ALL YOU'VE GOT!"

Lancer stared out at the monitor at the mobile suit facing him.

*Spoiler*: __ 








"HOW COULD YOU HAVE FALLEN SO FAR, MASTER!?"

"DON'T BE SO NAIVE, DOMON!"

"ENOUGH TALK!  This hand of mine is BURNING RED! Its loud roar tells me to grasp victory! ERUPTING BURNING FINGER!!!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 28, 2013)

Darth Vader watched in shock as one of the X-Wings broke formation and flew straight at him. He fired off a coouple of shots before he was forced to swerve out of the way.

-------

Rider shook his head as his counter part zoomed off.
"My lady, are you all right?"
"Yes, I'm fine. So this is Archer's NP, huh? How...odd."
"True, but its will still be fun. For the Rebellion!" Rider said, and kicked his X-Wing into turbo. Inside her X-Wing, Alysis rolled her eyes at how into this the Servant was getting, and focused on avoiding laser blasts.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> "UNDEFEATED OF THE EAST!  WAKE UP!"
> 
> Lancer looked up to find himself in the cockpit of a strange bipedal machine.
> 
> ...













"Hmph! YOU'RE ONE HUNDRED YEARS TOO EARLY TO RAISE YOUR HAND AGAINST ME, DOMON! DARKNESS FINGER!!!"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuQSEoUkhdg[/YOUTUBE]

"MASTER!!! WHY DID YOU HAVE TO KILL GEORGE??!!?"

"Because the poor fool was in the way."

"OH! THAT MAKES SENSE!!!"

Lancer was wide awake, having regained his memories of his true nature. Not as a Heroic Spirit, but as the Undefeated of the East, the victor of the 12th Gundam Fight, the creator of touhofuhai, and the King of Hearts.

"DOMON! WHY DO YOU SEEK THE GRAIL!?"

"BECAU-"

"IT DOESNT MATTER! I SEEK THE GRAIL SINCE IT IS THE ONLY WAY TO SAVE THIS EARTH!"

"Save...the earth?!"

"YES, DOMON. THE EARTH HAS BEEN WORN DOWN, CORRUPTED, AND VIOLATED BY THE MACHINATIONS OF MANKIND. THE ONLY WAY TO AVERT THE DEATH OF THE PLANET IS TO SCOUR HUMANITY FROM THE FACE OF IT AND BEGIN ANEW!!!"

"THIS SOUNDS FAMILIAAAAAAARR!!!"

"Domon! I shall use the Holy Grail to revive the one weapon capable of accomplishing this task! YES! I SHALL REVIVE..."



"...THE DEBIRUH GUNDAM!!!!!"

"BUT YOU DONT NEED THE GRAIL FOR THAT, MASTER!!!"

"THAT WOULD BE TRUE ORDINARILY, DOMON! BUT, MY USELESS PUPIL, LOOK ABOVE YOU!!!"

The Master Gundam points towards the night sky, towards a single, shining star in the heavens. Berserker strains his eyes, focusing on the point of light. As he inspects it more closely, it's true form becomes clear. The spiky haired pilots jaw drops, an expression of disbelief on his face as he falls to his knees.

"Yes, Domon, I wouldnt need the Grail's power to revive the Debiruh Gundam ordinarily...BUT! THIS IS NO ORDINARY DEBIRUH GUNDAM! IT IS-


*Spoiler*: __ 





"DEBIRUH AXIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## manidk (Jul 29, 2013)

"WHAT THE HELLLLLLLL!  I WON'T LET YOU GET THE GRAIL UNDEFEATED OF THE EAST!  THAT GUNDAM MUST NOT EXIST!!!"

Robert suddenly appeared beside Berserker!Domon in the cockpit.  But something about him was... different.



"Don't.  Say.  A.  Word."

"MY MOUTH IS SEALED ROB... RAIIINNNNN!"

"ALRIGHT BER... DOMON!  LET'S MAKE THIS AWKWARD!!!"

[BOTH]  "These hands of ours are *BURNING RED*!!!"

[DOMON!BERSERKER]"THEIR LOUD CRY TELL US..."

[ROBERT!RAIN]"TO GRASP HAPPINESS!!!"

[D!B]"ERUPTING"

[R!R]"BURNING"

[BOTH]"FINGERRRRRRR!"

[D!B]"SEKI"

]R!R]"HA"

[D!B]"LOVE"

[R!R]"LOVE"

[BOTH]"AWKWARD TTEEEENNNKYOKENNNN!!!"



[ASIA!LANCER]"Ahhh... Domon... You've grown so much!  That was the most awkward display of manliness I have ever seen!  I leave you my title as the King Of Hearts!"



"MASTER!"

"DOMON!"

"MASTER!"

"DOMON!"

"YOUR LORDSHIP!"

"YUKIMURA!"

"YOUR LORDSH-... EHHHHH?"


----------



## Serp (Aug 5, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Darth Vader watched in shock as one of the X-Wings broke formation and flew straight at him. He fired off a coouple of shots before he was forced to swerve out of the way.
> 
> -------
> 
> ...



Rider wasn't going to let him get away that easy.
Even though Vader swerved away, Rider was hot on his ass.

"I'm tired of this shit!" He slurred before pouring his bottle of rum all over the inside of his X-wing, the machine absorbed the spiced rum and started to glow, changing it form ever so slightly.

"Do you who I am!" he shouted. When the lazer shooters of the X-wing were now larger and reminisant of canons, before he shot out large Prana blasts towards the Sith Lord.

"I'm Captain Fucking -snip- "


----------



## Ichypa (Aug 6, 2013)

"Nooooooooooooo!!!" Vader cried as his TIE fighter went down.  The remaining fighter swarmed the Servant in a frantic and likely futile attempt to cover their leader.

--------

"Arming photon torpedos!" Rider cried locking onto the exhaust port.


----------



## Serp (Aug 11, 2013)

"Fuck this shit?!" Rider said in a drunken slur.

He raised his hand, and shouted out.
"What's yours is mine!" And then a whoosh of the Rider's magical mist. 












"Rider what are you doing!?" Victor asked over the com link.

"I'm a pirate, I'm doing what I do best. Plunder!" Rider shouted.

And then as if the world once again flipped out, everyone was back to normal.

Rider turned around and faced Rider1. 
"How about that?" He said with a wink.


----------



## manidk (Aug 13, 2013)

Berserker and Robert shared a confused look as Mel Brooks was dispelled.  They had somehow ended up next to Damien and Caster, who were having their own moment of recognition.  The two teams glanced at each other inattentively before suddenly double-taking and jumping up, ready to fight.

"Yo, neo-mage, neo-servant...  Can we uh... not do this now?  I'm a little confused at what just went on."

_Don't go acting like you're the only one confused here_

"You're a Berserker, you're supposed to be confused.  It's in your nature."

Yadda yadda yadda... You done?

"...You're insufferable."

Damien spoke up, "I don't mind calling it off for now... I'm a little weirded out as well...."  Damien and Caster shared a shudder as they recalled what happened within Archer's Noble Phantasm.  They were being chased around a grassy, floating island by some strange anthropomorphic spear-bearing alligator.



"I would rather not get involved in that form of madness again..."  Caster finally spoke up.

_Being mad isn't so bad, you know!_  Berserker shot a displeased glance at Caster.

"Aye, maybe for one of your type," Caster fired back.

"Cut it out you two!"
"Cut it out you two!"  Damien and Robert spoke together.

Robert turned to Berserker, "Let's go see how the others are fairing, shall we?"

Indubitably.

Robert turned and waved bye-bye to Damien and Caster, his open palm morphing into an extended middle finger as the distance between them increased.  They shot off in the direction of Alysis and Victors' battle.


----------



## manidk (Aug 26, 2013)

The two battling Riders were within sight of Robert and Berserker, when suddenly, their bodies screamed at them to stop.  A hail of spears pierced the sky directly in front of the master and servant as they dropped back to the ground.  The streets were filled with a small army, surrounding Robert and Berserker on all sides.

"So who do you think is leading them?"

_"One of my kind, it seems..."_ Berserker scanned the battlefield.  _"There."_  Robert followed Berserker's gesture.  The faceless army in front of him looks mostly the same, except for one warrior, towering above the rest.

"Yeah, I'd say that looks like our guy.  Shall we, then?"

_"Sounds like a plan, my man.  IT'S MORPHIN' TIME!!!"_  Shouting his battlecry, Berserker suddenly vanished.

"It seems you servant left you to die, Archmage."  NuBerserker taunted Robert, his army slowly closing in.  There was no need to make haste with one defenseless master in front of him.

A smirk crossed Robert's face as he pointed to the sky.  "You wish."

*Spoiler*: __ 









_"Prepare yourself, my new enemy, and check out these new weapons I found in the Rift!  They let me predict the weather!"_



_"BULLET SHOWERS AND ROCKET STORMS!  HO'YEAH!"_

Berserker began blasting bullets and rockets into the army, as Robert quickly took to the skies.  A building behind NuBerserker burst into flames spontaneously, igniting the night sky.  Berserker mowed through the army, but the more soldiers fell, the more it took to kill what was left of them, and the more vicious the army became.

_So... It seems even his army is under the Mad Enhancement...  This could be bad._  Robert continued floating above the battlefield, observing and trying deduce the enemy's Noble Phantasm.


----------



## Serp (Aug 27, 2013)

Serp said:


> -----
> At base.
> "Yes my Lord." Cutler was speaking into the fire. "I secured the Tohsaka Targaryen boy like you suggested."
> 
> ...



Cutler was standing by his window in his office and looking out, towards the explosions he could see in the direction of the museum across the park in the distance. Then his arm started to burn, he clasped his hand over the burning area hoping to give himself some release but alas it was pointless but that didn't make him lessen his grip. 

He went to the hidden Alcove in his office and stood before the small altar with the eternally burning bowl of fire.

He raised his arm, and sliced his palm with a golden knife. Three small drops of blood fell from his palm and into the flames, there was a roar and the head of a red snake, made of fire manifested.

"You can manifest yourself?" Cutler said confused.

"Now I can? The chaos in the area is feeding me well, soon my gorging will be complete, I will enter my hibernation state and I will be reborn into this world, until then you are still my vassal, my regent." The snake said, it's bright red eyes painful to look at. 

"Why have you called me here today my lord?" Cutler said towards the flaming head.

"The Targaryen boy, I thought killing his mother and his father would stop his development, I thought letting you keep a close eye on him would help. But he has made a pact with the worst possible partner, someone well versed in the magics you aim to master Vincent."

"Trip is no problem, my lord I assure you that." 

"He has the blood of Ra within him, kings blood. And now he has an emissary to the Pharaoh. He is not only a danger to you, but to me. You must eliminate him." The head warned.

"I will my lord, but what can he do, he is but one man, the rest of the Archmages can crush him."

"Be careful of those in your court, the trouble will working with the worst of the worst is their fickle allegiances. They may side with the boy when worst comes to worst. He has the emissary, with training he can access powers almost on par with mine, and as you burn each time I extend my touch to you, he would be immune to it. But say the word an I will funnel more of my flame into you. But be careful like a flamethrower made of card, too much and you will burn away Vincent." The snake continued.

"I see my lord, if I were to capture him is there a chance I could take his flesh and find some way of taking his immunity?"

"No, his immunity comes from his inner flame, the flame of the great house. It may be smaller than yours currently, but it has the potential to rule over the fire of the peasants. So be warned, do you wish to accept more of my power?" 

Cutler looked directly in the eyes of the floating head. 
"YES!" He shouted. 

The floating head struck him, its fangs piercing deeply into Cutlers eyes, he screamed out and fell to the floor.  The floating head had disappeared. 

Cutler eventually recovered from the pain. The serpent mark on his arm had vanished, but his eyes still stung. He noticed he could see the flow of Prana, the movement of heat and the life force within blood. He felt a fire inside himself that was close to bursting, held back ever so slightly.

If he could see his own eyes at the moment, he would notice not just the fact they were now red, but he had the eyes of a serpent.


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2013)

Saber entered the room after hearing his master scream out.

"Cutler!" He shouted as he entered the room, in his golden armour. 

Cutler raised his head, and started to sway ever so slightly. "Fear not Saber, I am fine."

"What happened to your eyes?" Saber said raising an eyebrow.

"My eyes?" Cutler said before looking into a mirror on the opposite wall. "Ah, it seems my benefactor has given me yet another gift."

"What are you upto Cutler?" Saber asked tentatively. 

"Me, nothing you need concern yourself with. But you Saber, I need you to kill Newman."

"Trip? But why?" 

"Your place is not to ask questions but to follow orders, Kingslayer!" Cutler shouted. 

Saber retreated slightly and pointed his sword towards Cutler. "There is something wrong with you Cutler!" 

"That's master to you, you are a man without honour, ripped from the pages of a world where he is hated and despised. I brought you here, gave you a life a real life from my own Mana and you dare point your sword at me!" Cutler shouted. 

Before waving his hand and a wave of red and black fire, flew towards Saber. Saber tried to escape but was caught in some, his golden armour luckily took away some of the attack, but his head was still uncovered and the flames started to burn at his hair. Saber screamed and pushed his hand out wards.

"I _always pay my debts!_" He shouted, and a blast of fire hit Cutler in the head, and he only laughed it off. 

"Your noble phantasm falls short here." Cutler said walking to saber on the floor, laughing. He raised his hand and his command seals started to glow. 
"I no longer have use for a dog that won't listen, I order you to commit suicide!" Cutler said, before turning away after the command seal disappeared. 

Saber forced himself upwards and drew his sword, he touched it with his hand and it turned gold, empowering it. Cutler smiled and walked out the room, looking at the horrified look on Saber's face as he turned his sword onto himself. 

Not looking back, Cutler made his way across Hyde Park, towards the source of the disturbances.


----------



## manidk (Sep 6, 2013)

Berserker mercilessly assaulted NuBerserker's army, but the more bullets he fired, the more bullets it took to take them down.

_"Looks like they're getting stronger the more I kill... Or... Madder?  Hm.  Time to ditch these inefficient pieces of scrap."_

Berserker threw down the guns and rockets launchers.  As they hit the ground, small portals opened up and sucked them back down.

_"Try these on for size!  Masamune!  Excalibur!  Heed my call!"_


*Spoiler*: __ 








A Katana surrounded by a blue aura appeared in Berserker's right hand, the Sword Of Promised Victory in his left, its blade shining brightly.  Berserker barreled through the army yet again, slicing entire squads in half with each wave of his swords.  The entire city block was now in flames, more buildings flaring up with each squad killed.

_"This isn't working... I'd better go straight to the source!  Have at you, vile fiend!"_

NuBerserker yelled madly, manifesting twin nagitana to block Berserker's onslaught.  Dozens of blows were thrust and parried, all in the span of a few seconds.  NuBerserker began to slip as Berserker continued attacking relentlessly.  It was obvious who the victor would be if this continued.

_Ah Ha!  You cad!  It seems I have the advantage in close combat!_

"Fool.  All advantages are useless against me!"  NuBerserker bellowed angrily, and then suddenly his army... Vanished."

_"I'm glad you finally realized how useless your siege was, asshole!"_

"Ha!  Keep believing that, you wretch!"

Berserker's onslaught continued, but Robert noticed something strange.  Berserker no longer held the advantage.  The two mad servants were now trading blow for blow, but neither had slowed down.  _"Is this... Back Up?  How is he managing this?  Does sealing his army raise his parameters?  What the fuck is going on here?"_

Berserker jumped back, his eyes now pure white.  He let out a roar, going back to his eight-armed form.  Excalibur and Masamune shined brighter and brighter, as more weapons appeared in his six new hands.  Berserker jumped forward again, his attacks now holding a new ferocity.

"_That should do it, there's no way this silly Nu-Servant can win now..._"

But somehow... He was.  Berserker was well accustomed to fighting with eight weapons simultaneously.  He had battled many warriors in this manner, never slipping up, his aim always true.  But as Robert continued to observe this battle, it seemed like Berserker was just flailing around like a infant given multiple weapons and sent straight in to battle.  His arms kept colliding with each other, his weapons blocking each other, and his attacks hitting himself.

_"Something's fishy here... Berserker should have the advantage but if anything, it's like his advantage has completely turned against him...  Is that the basis of his Noble Phantasm?  Reversing advantages?  How do we defeat that?"_

Robert sent the message to Berserker through the link they shared.

_"I think I may have an idea who this asshole is now.  Just continue the battle until I get back to you... And don't die."_

_"Gotcha, boss.  Just do what you can... And you stay alive, too."_


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2013)

Cutler took out his phone, and called a number. Soon after Assassin appeared.

"Yes Cutler?" Assassin said before he noticed Vincent's eyes. "What's wrong with your eyes Cutler?" He said apprehensively.

"My eyes are none of your concern, get William and Nicola down here now, Saber has proven himself ever as much as traitor as the pages of the story I tore him from, and Trip and Lancer are also in league. They must be cleansed, I am heading off to help Alysis and Robert with these pesky new masters!"

Assassin was still somewhat confused. "If you don't have a servant, how will you match up?"

Cutler looked down to his command seals, he felt the connection between him and saber vanish moments ago. "I have a new servant, I am the archmage of the archmages, do not think these new masters hold a chance." Cutler said clenching his fist as he continued to walk towards the site of the battle.
"Now go!" 

And then Assassin dissolved into green 1s and 0s, back into the phone.

-----

Elsewhere Trip was making his way into Cutler's home, when he saw the destruction in the office. He looked around and his eyes widened. 

"We have to talk, Trip Newman!"


----------



## TehChron (Sep 11, 2013)

Aaron Gentles opened his eyes, taking in the world around him.

_How long have I been out?_

“Ah, Master, good to see you awake. Certainly took you long enough, didnt I?”

The Shaman and Archmage turned to his side, taking in the imagery around him, “Archer. It feels like Ive been out for over a month, what happened to Mel Brooks?”

A smirk appeared on the Servants face, as he looked away, “Well, Aaron, it would appear that Rider hijacked control over my Noble Phantasm and then dispelled it, since it got in his way. Perhaps your hesitation in dealing with the Master of Lancer was the cause?”

Aaron thought back to the very end of the fight, as he clashed with the recovering Jimmy in his resurrected RX-78 2 Gundam, “Hesitation? Nothing of the sort, I sent him flying into the sun. If anything, he should be dead. What of your opponent?”

The Servant looked away wistfully, “Ah, I suppose you could say I won my fight. Needless to say, I didnt lose. Unlike Robert.”

Aaron raised an eyebrow at this, but decided not to pursue the matter further. “Archer, while Mel Brooks was active, I also happened to summon some assistance from across the planet. I don’t know where Trip is, so I figured he would need an escort.”

“Are they powerful?”

“After a fashion. They’re all monsters.”

Archer turned his gaze back towards his Master, “Monsters?”

“Not in terms of strength. But they’re a bunch of profoundly effective freaks.”

A sinister tone began playing, as Aaron withdrew a phone registered to a unique alias. One that was never used in relation to his business with the Archmages.

“Ah, yes, Phalvin. I’ll need you to escort the guy. You should already…Look, it doesnt matter, tell Greedo that theres going to be a shit ton of gold and other stuff he can steal after this succeeds. I don’t care what Dion has to say, look. You’re all here on my dime, so just do the damn job and it’ll work out. I’ll figure out a payment plan later.”

The phone snapped shut abruptly, as Aaron’s expression soured. “Will this really be alright, Master?”

“Not a damn clue. Let’s go bail out Roberto.”

“Right away, sir.”

A dense fog rolled in, covering the two of them as they gave chase to where they assumed the other Servants were still battling.


----------



## manidk (Sep 11, 2013)

"Berserker, I've got it.  I'm gonna keep it simple for you.  You have to fight him on equal footing or else you'll die.  Use... Ugh.  Just use Excalipoor already."

_"You don't know how long I've waited to hear those words from you...  It's brings a tear to my eye...  sniff_



The sword appeared in Berserker's right hand, an identical one in his left.

Berserker pointed one sword towards NuBerserker, _"Now my friend, your end has come!  Meet the Sword of Promised Failure!_  He now held the two swords high above his head as they began to glow... Brown.

_"EEEEXXXXXXXXCAALLLIIPPOOOOORRRRRR!!!!!!"_  The brown glow burst outwards as Berserker lowered the swords towards NuBerserker.  _"SUCK ON THIS!"_  The swords stopped inches from NuBerserker's head, as the aura disappeared, and a small flag protruded from the tip of the blade.  The enemy began to roar in anger as upper-case letters appeared on the flag, followed by a series of exclamation marks.

*BANG!!!*

_"Just kidding, I can't do that with this one.  EN GARDE!_

The two disappeared into yet another tornado of blades, destroying everything in its way.  NuBerserker was easily taking the hits from Berserker's new swords.  It was like being attacked with a damp pool noodle.  The only problem was... At the same time, the swords were taking his Nagitana's attacks easily.  Their blows were literally perfectly matches.

"Enough of this farce, Arch-Servant.  This battle ends now!"  NuBerserker's aura flared outwards, rippling through the city streets.  Berserker's swords disappeared from his hands completely.  _Oh, so you made my swords disappear, big whoop, I'll just...  Wha?_  Berserker held out his arms as usual, but no weapons appeared.  _"Well, fuck."_

NuBerserker grinned as he readied his twin nagitana.  "This is the end for you and your kind, Arch-Servant.  You were a worthy foe, but no match for the mighty Devil King of the Sixth Heaven himself, Oda Nobunaga!  I will crush you and your ilk, even my own allies if necessary!  My Tenka Fubu will become law again!"

The newly revealed Nobunaga dashed towards Berserker, attacking him viciously.  He blocked as much as he could, but blow after blow tore into him.

Robert, still floating above the battle sighed.  "No other way, then.  BERSERKER!  HEED MY CALL!"

_Can't you see I'm busy?  What the hell do you want?_

Robert pointed his closed fist towards Berserker, the red marks on his hand glowing brightly.

"Kill him."

A single red mark glowed brightly before disappearing suddenly.  Berserker's aura flared brightly.  _Oh, this is tasty.  ZANTETSUKEN!_

*Spoiler*: __ 








NuBerserker stood, awaiting the attack that was sure to come.  His guard was at it's maximum, nothing could get through it from the moment he put it up.  "Bring it on, that stupid looking sword won't help you now!"

But the voice that answered came from behind him.  _Bring it?  It was already brought the moment I grasped my sword.  I'm just waiting for you to realize you're dead._

Nobunaga looked down at the weapons in his hands.  They were undamaged.  Before he could even think _"how"_ his armor began to split open.  Blood dribbled from between the newly-created seam, as his torso began to open wide.

Then the aftershock hit.



The entire city block behind Nobunaga was slice clean in half.

But he never knew that.

Robert landed next to Berserker, gazing around at what used to be a city street, but was now a pile of rubble.  "So I guess we'll go with gas explosion, then?"

_Sounds good.  Glad that's finally over.  I swear, if we have to fight one more enemy tonight I'll eat my hat!_

"Well, we do have to help Alysis... And find Aaron."

_They don't count._

"Whatever, jackass."


----------



## Serp (Sep 11, 2013)

"Sa..Saber!?" Trip asked confused, looking down at the burnt servant.

"Yes it is I!" Saber said in strained words.

"What happened to you?" Trip asked.

"Cutler has gone mad, he sent an order to kill you and then ordered me to kill myself." Saber said.

Lancer was looking around and had an uneasy look on his face.

"How did you refuse, I assume he used a command seal." 

Saber smiled. "My noble phantasm! Oathbreaker." He said raising his sword. "I refused to kill you, his temperment seems to be out of control."

"So what do you hope to do now?" Trip asked while noticing Lancers strange behaviour.

"Well they call me the Kingslayer, and I always pay my debts, so I guess the plan is to stop Cutler, before he wipes out the rest of the Archmages, I assume he will kill the others soon to make the wish upon the grail." Saber responded.

"Lancer! Heal Saber, and lets get out of here!" Trip said.

"We have bigger problems master." Lancer said pointing to Culters hidden alcove. Flames could be seen coming from behind the hidden door. 

Then the door burst open in a blast of flames, Trip raised his hands to fend off the flames but it was ineffective they kept coming. Lancer raised his staff and blocked the flames.

"These are flames of chaos young lord, your powers are the opposite, as a high priest I was trained to master both types of power. But what you should be worrying about is who summoned them."

_"Whelp of the great house, I see you!"_

Trip looked closer into the room which the flames came from. He could make out the head of a snake made of flames.

"Who are you!" He shouted. Before Lancer stepped infront of him.
"Stand back!"

"Ah the Priest! Good to see you again." The snake responded.

"Apophis!" Lancer responded.

"Good to see you remember my name!"

"Who are you!" Turning to Lancer "How do you know this thing"

"That is Cutlers master, young Newman, no doubt he asked him to kill you." Saber responded.

"What!? Why I have done nothing but be a good and loyal partner to all of his endeavours!" 

"But you are a threat young pharaoh! To me and to him!" Apophis shouted, before spewing flames towards the group.

Lancer raised his staff again and this time you could see the strain in his face as his blocked the flames.

"Pharaoh! What!" Trip said standing up.

"Cutler was correct, you have no idea of your heritage, this will make it easier." 

Apophis charged another blast of fire and shot it towards the group. Saber jumped through the group and touched their shirts on the way through, the turned into gold as his hand swept past them. 

Saber in his golden armour took the brunt of the flame blast, he was holding the flames back with his sword, but he was funnelling prana through his golden armour, he was still being powered by Culter although he didn't know that, and Culter was being powered by Apophis so there was a layer of affinity protecting him. As was the now golden clothes of those he touched. 

"Foolish swordsman!" Apophis shouted, "You think your sword can hold me back."

"My sword was forged in the flames of a dragon, it can handle your piss poor flames!" 

"Saber we must leave, before Cutler returns!" 

Apophis only laughed and coughed up 6 black and red bloodied flame monsters.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 12, 2013)

_This ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), trying to rely on some snake god to get power he doesn't have the talent for.

Fucking nooblet, man. Guess we're here to bail out Aaron's gay lover then?

Naw foos, Aaron's not gay. Talking shit like that aint right, foos.

Pfft-ahahahahahaha!_












A tremendous roar shook the room, as three earthen spears shot in between Saber and the flaming monsters that Apophis had vomited out.

"Hey, noobs. Jump out here if you wanna live."

The dust caused from the destruction of the wall blew out as the fresh air from outside rushed in, obscuring the vision of all present. In tandem with the voices command, a loud humming filled the room, it's source hidden by the debris floating in the air.


----------



## Serp (Sep 12, 2013)

The group look around to see the voice that had come along with the earthen spears.

"Get back, this is good Aphohis can only use the powers of chaos, that means the red flames and shadows, and the red sand. These attacks should hold him back!" Lancer shouted, before shooting his own earthen spears at the flame monsters.

The monsters roared as they were attacked.

"I'm nothing as generic as a noob, I may not be a true archmage but nevertheless." Trip answered calmly.

"And as for me there are no men like me, only me!" Saber said as he floated backwards, dragging Trip by his golden blazer back also, getting them out of the direct line of fire.

Saber pulled out his sword and touched it again, this time it transformed from its black and red gold inlayed form, to a sword of steel so light and polished it looked white.

"Brightroar!" Saber said readying to fight these monsters. Lancer pointed his Was staff at Saber. "Seneb!" And a blast of energy hit Saber, healing his burns.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 12, 2013)

"Shits getting boring, guys."

The dust cleared, revealing a trio of brightly shining cubes, the source of the humming. 

"Triple field!"

The air within the room stilled. The dust hovered in place where it had been scattered, and the flame monsters visibly strained against a force that held them immobilized. A thud announced a new arrival, it's figure obscured by the frozen film in the air.

"Hey, I'm here to collect you guys." A clear whistling sound echoed, as if air was being rapidly forced into something. "You better come with me." A loud blurting sound filled the air, as a swift moving pink object shot towards the flame monsters.

"You noobs better pick it up, or we're leaving without you, man." The object rammed into one of the flame monsters, at which point it exploded with a loud *POP* sound, and filled the room with an extremely bright flash.


----------



## manidk (Sep 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Whatever, jackass."



Damien and Caster stood atop a nearby building, one that avoided Zantetsuken's massive collateral damage.

"So we've already lost a member then... What a bummer.  It really looked like we woulda taken down that damned ArchMage for a second there..."

"I can attack him now, if you want.  He is in a weakened state after all."

"No thanks, Caster.  I don't work that way.  There's no fun in a battle like that.  That Nobunaga seemed like more of a liability, anyways.  Not to mention his creepy master."

The two watched as Berserker knelt down, grabbing the deceased servant's twin nagitana.  They disappeared into strange portals as Berserker grabbed them.

"A keepsake, you think?"

"That seems like the most likely answer, master.  The large one seems to have a habit of collecting weapons.  Who knows...  Someday, he may be in possession of all the treasures in the world.  I think we've seen all he hold so far, at least."

"Well that's good.  Let's go see if we can find Victor or Jimmy."

"As you wish."


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 12, 2013)

"It seems Berserker has fallen." Ruler said to Wallace.
"And his prana was still so fresh!" Ruler sighed.

"Could you do a convergant evolution, to make the most of what prana was left?" Wallace asked.

Ruler thought on that and nodded. "And due to him or her being Berserker  class, the class skill will replace any stats lost from this act,  granted the master can handle it."

"And if not?" Wallace asked.

"Then God have mercy on our souls." Ruler sighed.

"God!? Now I know you're desperate, but we can't let the Archmages win." 

"Indeed Wallace. I'm going to have to take away the mana I gave to you, for a little while." 

Wallace shrugged. "Sure, who are you going to summon?"

Ruler raised his hands. "I have no idea, that is the way convergant  evolution works, it takes something else that fits the niche created in  the system." 

Ruler pointed at Wallace and he became a monkey once more. 
"I can only do this once, better not waste it!" He raised his finger  towards the sky and took a deep breath, collecting prana from the museum  and the ones along the road.

"CONVERGANT EVOLUTION!" 











And a blast went out into the sky, hitting the remains of Nobunaga.

Thump

The sound of heartbeats echoed through the area

Thump

A low roar accompanied the heart beat.

Thump

It was at this moment Berserker chose to make his entrance. The entrance took form in a most spectacular way. To take the spot of Berserker, the old one must first perish, and a sacrifice be made. What better way to take care of both. For Nobunaga, he would not feel a thing. Well, he might feel a slight stinging sensation as the next event happened.

The Demon King suddenly stopped moving as his flesh exploded outward in a red mist. Flesh and blood rained out from Nobunaga as an armored figure ripped its way out of the now former Berserker. Standing six feet tall, a Nordic warrior emerged. Sword in one hand and shield in the other, the warrior wore a full helm and was protected by furs, chainmail and plate. A large battleaxe was sheathed on the warrior's back, partially hidden by the fur cloak that hung from the warrior's back.Blood drenched the warrior's armor as bits of Nobunaga rained down.

In a low and mencing voice, the warrior spoke.

"I am Berserker, here to claim the heads of the enemy!"


----------



## Serp (Sep 12, 2013)

There was a bright flash and Brightroar in Saber's hand started to resonate. 

"Yea lets get out of here!" Saber shouted, before floating backwards out of the hole in the wall, dragging Lancer and Trip with him via their golden garments.

Apophis's head from inside his alcove hissed. "I'll get you DRAGONBORN!" His voice so piercing. 

"Well FUCK YOU!" Trip said giving him the middle finger as he was being dragged away, but not before shoot him with a ball of flames.


----------



## manidk (Sep 13, 2013)

manidk said:


> _Sounds good.  Glad that's finally over.  I swear, if we have to fight one more enemy tonight I'll eat my hat!_





			
				CK said:
			
		

> "I am Berserker, here to claim the heads of the enemy!"



Robert sighed as he looked upon the new servant.

"God dammit, what do we do now?"

_"Mmm mm, mmm mmm mm!"_

"What?"

_"MMM MM!  MMM MMM MM!!!"_

Robert looked over at Berserker, who was in the middle of dining on a festive sombrero covered in mustard and ketchup.  A steak knife and fork manifested in his blue hands.  "Well, no one can ever say that you aren't a man of your word at least."

_"Mmf mmf!"_


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 15, 2013)

As the photon torpedoes were just about to reach their target, the Death Star wobbled and faded. Suddenly, they were all back on Rider2's ship. Alysis was sitting of Grani again, and the man who Rider assumed was Rider2's master stood around looking extremely confused. Rider whistled.
"By the Allfather, that was impressive." he said. Rider grinned. "A power worthy of a lord of the seas. I think you would have fit in quite well among my people." Rider spun his word in a lazy circle, and grinned. "Shall we finish this, then?"


----------



## Serp (Sep 15, 2013)

NuRider turned to look at Rider1 and smiled. Before looking back at Victor.
"Master this battle has taken it's place as more important than a simple skirmish. I advise you to stand back."

Victor stood up and walked towards Rider2, "Fuck that! I'm not sure I know what's going on, but I sure as hell need a drink!" he said grabbing Riders bottle of rum and taking a giant swig. The prana flowed through his body, and he materilaised a sword made of water. Pointing it towards Alysis.

"M'lady archmage. Shall we begin!" Victor said with a mischievous smile on his face.

"Ohohohoho now that's the spirit!" Turning to Rider1. "Set your master down, and take place upon your mount. Let our blades clash once more mighty rider!" He shouted raising his cutlass. In a whoosh of mist an even smaller dinghy appeared beneath Rider's feet floating on the mist beneath it, it was like an old skool surf board with a canon attached to the back end. 

Rider2 took a swig of his rum and he and Victor ran towards their opponents.


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 16, 2013)

"Can you take him?" Rider asked Alysis.
"Don't make me hurt you." Alysis retorted. "A knight in shining armor is boring if he shows up so often that the princess is never in danger." Alysis leapt off of Grani, and aligned her hands along an invisible diagonal, and clenched. Lightning sparked and began to flow between them, forming a solid bar. The lightning budded and flowed out of the other sides of her fists, the side on the top fist bulging and forming an axe head alongside the spear tip. Within a few seconds and reinforcement with Existence, Alysis held a halberd of solid lightning.
"Don't fuck this up." Alysis ordered Rider. "I still need your power."
"Your will, my lady." Rider replied. The two of them charged, meeting their foes.

Alysis swung her halberd perpendicular to the Master's waist, threatening to chop him in two.
"My name's Alysis Woe. What's yours?" she shouted. Alysis began generate lightning inside her body, ready to fry the enemy master if he proved as insufferable as the last one had.

Rider use Prana Burst, ripping through the air towards Rider2. Then he dived through the deck of the ship, making a u-turn back up so that he would emerge beneath the dingy, sword swinging, Prana Burst empowering him to destroy any merely mundane or mortal obstacles in his path.


----------



## Serp (Sep 16, 2013)

Ichpya said:
			
		

> "Can you take him?" Rider asked Alysis.
> "Don't make me hurt you." Alysis retorted. "A knight in shining armor is  boring if he shows up so often that the princess is never in danger."  Alysis leapt off of Grani, and aligned her hands along an invisible  diagonal, and clenched. Lightning sparked and began to flow between  them, forming a solid bar. The lightning budded and flowed out of the  other sides of her fists, the side on the top fist bulging and forming  an axe head alongside the spear tip. Within a few seconds and  reinforcement with Existence, Alysis held a halberd of solid lightning.
> "Don't fuck this up." Alysis ordered Rider. "I still need your power."
> "Your will, my lady." Rider replied. The two of them charged, meeting their foes.
> ...



The water sword twisted and turned to block the halberd of lightening before turning into ice before it clashed with the lightening halberd, when the halberd struck it shattered and Victor released a blast of air, not only shooting the ice shards towards Alysis but also used it to push himself away, before using his combination of water and air magecraft to summon some of Riders magical mist as he landed on it, more water solidified beneath his feet forming an iceboard. 

"Me! I am Victor St.Cloud. Master of Rider!" He shouted. Before swerving around to meet Alysis again.

As Rider1 disappeared beneath the deck of the ship, Rider2 knew that Rider1 would be striking again from an unseen location. He dispelled the ship, noticing that Victor was safely on his ice board. Instantly revealing were Rider1 was with nowhere for him to hide. But he still was coming upwards at great speeds, Rider2 turned to face Rider1 and raised his blade to meet him head on. 



Serp said:


> Cutler took out his phone, and called a number. Soon after Assassin appeared.
> 
> "Yes Cutler?" Assassin said before he noticed Vincent's eyes. "What's wrong with your eyes Cutler?" He said apprehensively.
> 
> ...



As Cutler was walking towards the battle site he saw a blond man making his him on the green.
"Vincent!" William called out.

"Branson, my old friend." Cutler said with a devilish smile.

"My God! Vincent what's happened to your eyes!?"

"My benefactor has gifted me even more. Remember when we started this, we had such dreams and in the end it was always going to come down to you and I."

"Yes, yes it was." William said softly.

"Saber has betrayed me and I need your help."

"How? How may I help you?"

"Well I need a new servant."

"You know the rule was one each."

"Well my own seems to have expired and I need to borrow assassin."

"Hahaha you must be out of your bloody mind. If I give you Assassin, I loose my claim to the grail."

"Branson, you think I would not share my wish with you when I have killed all the other masters, give me assassin and I will guarantee your safety, you will no longer be a master and thus I will not have any incentive to kill you."

"Vincent, my daughter is one of the Archmages, you intent to kill her."

"Well I suppose I do." Cutler said drawing his golden sword. "Your leaving me no choice."

Branson went to draw out his cellphone, but Cutler cut it out of his hand.
"Vincent you have gone mad!"

"Mad! Or have I seen the truth!" He said smiling.

William looked up his eyes fresh with hatred for this man who was once his friend. He raised his armoured hand and summoned a large sword. "I am a descendant of Siegfried the Great and you wish to fuck with me!"

"Ohohohoho Balmung! It's been a while since I saw it in its physical form." Cutler said as his sword became engulfed in flames.

The sound of gears could be heard and soon William blasted off towards Cutler, Balmung in hand. Balmung clashed with Cutler's sword and wave or energy could be seen coming off the blades. 

"Give it up William, you are too old don't make me kill you." Culter asked.

"And let you kill my daughter!"

"She could give up Caster as well."

"You know she wouldn't Caster is like a second father to her, and I won't give her up either!"

Branson shot towards Cutler from the propellant in his leg and aimed to slice downwards trying to cut him in half.

Cutler rose his sword to block, as the two blades clashed. Branson's artificial leg turned and out flipped a gun, unloading rounds of bullets into Cutlers chest. Branson jumped back looking back to see what had become of Cutler.

Cutler had been thrown back, the bullet holes in his shirt could be seen smoking. And Cutler just laughed and took a deep breath and threw up a mouth full of flames and bullets at Branson. He raised Balmung to block the flames and the bullets. But then his sight was compromised, and Cutler struck through the flames, his red eyes glaring. 

Branson wasn't going to go down so easily. He dropped to the floor and out of the ground rose pillars of rock, throwing Cutler out of balance. Cutler regained his footing and smiled. "The old dog still has some trick I see."


----------



## TehChron (Sep 16, 2013)

Serp said:


> The group look around to see the voice that had come along with the earthen spears.
> 
> "Get back, this is good Aphohis can only use the powers of chaos, that means the red flames and shadows, and the red sand. These attacks should hold him back!" Lancer shouted, before shooting his own earthen spears at the flame monsters.
> 
> ...



A fourth cube hurtled into the room, slamming directly into Saber, and forcing him out from whence it came. The light in the cubes began to fade, as the air slackened in tandem. 

The dust cleared, revealing the figure who had been attempting to retrieve Trip, Lancer, and Saber:



"Dont just stare at me, fool! Hurry up!"

Turning around quickly, the fat child ran out through a massive hole in the room, an extremely dense screen of strings covering it, obscuring the night time air.


----------



## Serp (Sep 16, 2013)

Saber rubbed his head. "What the 7 hells!" 


"Maybe we should get out of here!" Trip said looking at Lancer and Saber.

"Yes Sir, but what about them?"

"What about who, the fire demons or the randoms?" Trip asked.

Lancer raised his arms and shrugged, "All of them."

"Erm, I dunno." Trip responded. "It looks like they can sort themselves out."


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 16, 2013)

Alysis loosed the power in her body, striking the razor-sharp ice shards and turning them into powder. With one danger dealt with, Alysis started to pursue Victor. Then the ship disappeared. Alysis stared down as she hung in the air for a few seconds. Then she fell, screaming.
Alysis clamped her jaws shut. She'd told Rider that she could handle this, and damn it, she would. Alysis tossed her halberd down, where it broke form and formed a lattice of energy. At the center of the lattice formed a ball of clouds. The clouds spread outward along the lattice, black and angry. A pair of eyes opened at the front of the storm cloud monster, and by the time Alysis landed on it, it was strong enough to carry her. Alysis reinforce it with her Origin, then looked up at Victor.
"Well met, Victor, Master of Rider. I see that some of the Neo Masters do have manners after all. I warn you right now: I'm coming at you with all I've got!" Alysis pointed at the other Master of Rider. "Sic 'em, boy." The monster roared forth, an enormous maw opening, its teeth made from lightning, and its throat a tornado.

Rider laughed as the ship disappeared. For some reason, his sword throbbed for an instant, but Rider dismissed it. His sword me Rider2's once more, and once more it shattered. Rider charged past the dingy, and the spun around. Grani smashed his prana-infused hooves into the wood at the center of the dingy, shattering the little boat.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 16, 2013)

A voice rang out from behind the veil of strings,

"The name Aaron mean anything to you guys? He seemed interested in you not dying, so he sent us over here to come get you."

The unseen speaker paused, as if weighing his options, "But I guess you're doing alright, so we're done here."

The four cubes shot out past Trip and the two Servants, humming out into the night air.

"Later."

The monsters stirred, with their restraints having departed, their freedom to act had been restored.


----------



## Serp (Sep 16, 2013)

Victor was scared. "Fuck fuck fuck!" he said as he swerved around on his small ice board. A sky elemental was something he only had dreams of creating, he wasn't nowhere near as powerful to summon something like that. 

Rider1 has smashed Rider2's dinghy to bits and he jumped back to avoid getting smashed to bits by this beast. He noticed Victor facing a huge elemental. 

"NOT ON MY WATCH!" He shouted, while taking a swig of Rum as he fell backwards. And music began to play out of nowhere











"This is my Satisfaction!" He shouted, releasing his NP and then out of the mist solidified a large ship, twice as large as the last ship he summoned, this ship was formed out of the mist instead of being summoned from the mist, this was in a way the ship manifestation of a storm. The summoning of the ship, pushed him and Rider1 away from each other. 

Alysis came towards Victor, and he raised his arms to defend in fear, as he did that, the ice board beneath his feet began to change and soon grew into a familiar looking ship, The Oxford. 

"OI OI CAPTAIN!!!!!" A sound could be heard coming from the mist that had started to form in the air around them. As if there were dozens of men lying in wait in the mist, ready to come at the Captains call.

Alysis was still coming on her beast. Victor now at the helm of a ship, had no idea what to do.
"Infuse it laddie!" Rider shouted and Victor placed his hands on the ships wheel and funneled his prana through the ship. The ship began to morph it's shape, the decks were made of ice, and the sails were made of wind. And he sailed it straight towards the beast Alysis was riding.

"Yo ho!" He shouted as he ship started forward towards the storm elemental. While Rider was left to face Rider1, Alysis was an archmage, he had no hope of defeating her by himself but he had to try.


------

Saber looked towards Trip and Lancer.
"Trust Aaron to be completely impersonal." Trip said in response to Aaron's men.

Saber decided to fly after the men, and dragged Trip and Lancer along with him, via proxy of their golden garments.


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 16, 2013)

Rider shielded his face as Grani reared, the sudden appearance of the enormous ship forcing them back.
"Now that's a beauty." Rider said of the ship. "Needs more dragons, though." Rider leaned over Grani's neck, and charged the ship. Once he reached it, he would be safe from any cannon fire.

"So the ship versus the storm, huh. A classic battle of the sea." Alysis said with a grin. "But you know: the storm usually wins!" The storm beast sucked in a huge amount of air. Then it flashed as lightning shuddered through it. 
The monster swelled, and then opened its terrible maw. The thunder created by the lightning superheating the air roar forth, its energy focused and directed at Victor's ship. The sonic blast smashed into the frozen vessel, cracking and shattering the brittle ice. The beast surged forth, its funnel throat sucking in everything before it.


----------



## Serp (Sep 16, 2013)

Rider2 only laughed. "Dragons you say, well that is the flag of my homeland!" As Rider started to approach, he shouted out. "FIRE!" Canon's appeared from all directions, above, below and either side and started shooting blasts of prana towards Rider1.

"Drink up me hearties yo ho!" He shouted as the sky was filled with lights.

A sonic blast hit the front of Victor's ship.
"Not likely!" He shouted and the ice began to harden and reform.
"You're right the storm usually wins, but what if the ship is the storm. Onwards OXFORD STORM!" He shouted, a spiral of air and ice started to spin around the figurehead at the front of the ship. Making the tip a fierce drillhead.

"If we can't go around it, we will go through it!" He said and charged the elemental.


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 16, 2013)

Rider narrowed his eyes, but charged the barrage head on. There were a lot of the blasts, but there was only one of him. Only so many could hit him as long as he didn't sit there and let them. Rider charged through the barrage, Prana Burst's defenses shielding him from the worst of the damage. He aimed to embark the Satisfaction near the main mast, and Rider1 searched for Rider2's position on the ship.

"i like your style!" Alysis cried. "Dinner time, boy!" The storm monster opened its maw as wide as it could, gaping and stretching until it could swallow the Oxford Storm, sans the masts, whole. The mighty winds of the monster's gut buffeted the ship and as it sailed Into the Maw Of Madness. Lightning encrusted jaws snapped shut over its stern, the points of its masts sliding through the monster's cloudy body.
Alysis shoved her hands into the monster. "Lets see who's storm wins, then, shall we?" The monster literally lit up, as both the monster's inherent lightning and the extra that Alysis was now supplying crackled through the creature's belly, hundreds of thousands of volts of electricity ready to fry anything unfortunate enough to be inside the storm monster.


----------



## Serp (Sep 16, 2013)

Rider noticed Alysis had begun to swallow the Oxford, and Rider1 was still coming towards him. Victor simply held onto the wheel and he knew what he had to do. "OXFORD STORM!" He shouted, and was covered in a whoosh of magical mist. 

"We are gonna party like it's 1669!" Shouted Rider2. And then there was an explosion from within Alysis's storm monster the Oxford like had all those years ago had been sent forward to it's own destruction. But instead of just flames it was to be exploded with not only blasts of Prana, but ice and sharp windy blasts. It was like a small magical nuke.

Rider2 watched out for Rider1, but he was not worried. The Satisfaction was the best ship he had and it was made of Rum, Mystic wood and solid magical mist. Rider2 noticed Rider1 "Oi oi come along then!" he shouted, before diving through the deck, which had liquified back into mist to allow him to travel through it. The satisfaction was an old ship, and like he was now dead, his flagship was now a ghost ship.


----------



## manidk (Sep 16, 2013)

manidk said:


> _"Mmf mmf!"_



Berserker and Robert continued to stare at the newly summoned servant, who was... Just... Standing there, silent after his triumphant entry.

_"You think he's alright?"_

"Do we... Do we poke him with a stick or something?"

_"I don't know if that's appropriate, Robert."_

"What else can we do with this, smart guy?"

_"I mean... I don't know, lemme see."_

Berserker walked up to the new-NuBerserker.  Excalipoor manifested in his hand.  _"This thing is about as effective as stick, anyways..."_  Berserker gave the statuesque servant a few whacks, softly at first, before putting more force into it.

There was no change in the servant's demeanor.  _"Let's just uh... Leave, then... This guy is really freakin' me out Robert..._

"You're not the only one, man... Yeah, let's go help out Alysis, I can feel her prana spiking somewhere to the north of us."

_"Sounds good,one more thing though."_  Berserker poofed a strange equine mask into his hand.

*Spoiler*: __ 








_"This'll do."_



"You truly are a master stylist.  Now let's go."

_"Onward!"_

Robert hopped on to Berserker's back as he jumped of, eager to join the nautical fight happening in the distance.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 16, 2013)

Berserker glanced around, studying the area. blood and guts covered the entire area near him. That was understandable. He had forced his way out of the smaller corpse. In layman's terms, he had telefragged the previous Berserker.

"Who calls upon me to kill?" Berserker yelled out at no one in particular.


Nearby, Assassin continued to record the entire scene. The live feed to Kassad's hideout was still holding despite the tremendous amounts of energy tossed around.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 16, 2013)

manidk said:


> Berserker and Robert continued to stare at the newly summoned servant, who was... Just... Standing there, silent after his triumphant entry.
> 
> _"You think he's alright?"_
> 
> ...



A metallic glint shined through the distance, as the gathering fog was split apart by it's passage.

A solid line of arrows headed straight towards Robert, a dark figure resting on top of them, as if it were riding atop a raft.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 16, 2013)

manidk said:


> Berserker and Robert continued to stare at the newly summoned servant, who was... Just... Standing there, silent after his triumphant entry.
> 
> _"You think he's alright?"_
> 
> ...



As the other Berserker prepared to depart, Berserker's hand suddenly shot out a lightning speed, grabbing the other Berserker and smashing him to the ground.

His other hand held a sword to the other Berserker's throat.

"A horse mask?! You would put a horse mask on me...without any gold on it? you should feel ashamed for using such a shoddy mask!"


----------



## manidk (Sep 16, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> As the other Berserker prepared to depart, Berserker's hand suddenly shot out a lightning speed, grabbing the other Berserker and smashing him to the ground.
> 
> His other hand held a sword to the other Berserker's throat.
> 
> "A horse mask?! You would put a horse mask on me...without any gold on it? you should feel ashamed for using such a shoddy mask!"



A rift opened up below Berserker, pulling him and Robert in.  They appeared a few meters away.

_"Can we not do this now?"_



TehChron said:


> A solid line of arrows headed straight towards Robert, a dark figure resting on top of them, as if it were riding atop a raft.



The arrows rained down in front of the two.

"Got any more hats?"

_"I'm not hungry..."_


----------



## TehChron (Sep 16, 2013)

manidk said:


> A rift opened up below Berserker, pulling him and Robert in.  They appeared a few meters away.
> 
> _"Can we not do this now?"_
> 
> ...



A green figure materialized right besides the pair.

"Ah, Berserker, _Rain_, how are the two of you?" The emerald Archer greeted the Master and Servant with a knowing wink, his tone jovial.

"You should be more careful, for the babies sake." 

The arrows passed above their heads, as a figure tumbled off of it, landing in the trios midst. Aaron Gentles landed on both feet, straightening himself up to his full height, before jerking a thumb at the newly arrived Servant.

"Why does that guy have a horse mask on his head?"


----------



## manidk (Sep 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> A green figure materialized right besides the pair.
> 
> "Ah, Berserker, _Rain_, how are the two of you?" The emerald Archer greeted the Master and Servant with a knowing wink, his tone jovial.
> 
> "You should be more careful, for the babies sake."



"Ah, Archer!  You've finally decided to show up, then?  But wait... If you're here, then that means..."



> The arrows passed above their heads, as a figure tumbled off of it, landing in the trios midst. Aaron Gentles landed on both feet, straightening himself up to his full height, before jerking a thumb at the newly arrived Servant.
> 
> "Why does that guy have a horse mask on his head?"



_"Because it's funny, why else?  Not my fault Mr. Motionless over there decided to cosplay as a statue."_

"I think he's a little upset about it though."

_"Can ya blame him?"_

"Certainly not...  Now then, Aaron, you do realize this is the only time I've ever been happy to see you, right?"


----------



## TehChron (Sep 16, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Ah, Archer!  You've finally decided to show up, then?  But wait... If you're here, then that means..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"...Well that line made me feel a little sick. Anyway, who is he?"


----------



## manidk (Sep 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "...Well that line made me feel a little sick. Anyway, who is he?"



"Well, as you can see from the uh... Well, what's left of the street... Er...  We had to use Zantetsuken on that Berserker servant I believe you battled for a bit earlier today... Well, this asshole decided to burst out of him immediately afterwards."

_"Basically, we wasted a lot of prana for nothing."_

"Yes, that too."


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 16, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Well, as you can see from the uh... Well, what's left of the street... Er...  We had to use Zantetsuken on that Berserker servant I believe you battled for a bit earlier today... Well, this asshole decided to burst out of him immediately afterwards."
> 
> _"Basically, we wasted a lot of prana for nothing."_
> 
> "Yes, that too."


"Ah, we haven't been introduced!"

Throwing off the horse mask, Berserker approached the group.

"I am Berserker! Or NuBerserker! Or DEMACIA ..er...Bob if you like. Now, introduce yourselves and let us drink until the day passes!"


----------



## Serp (Sep 16, 2013)

Rider looked around, he heard the word drink.

"Drink?" He asked himself in a momentary lapse of concentration.


----------



## manidk (Sep 16, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "Ah, we haven't been introduced!"
> 
> Throwing off the horse mask, Berserker approached the group.
> 
> "I am Berserker! Or NuBerserker! Or DEMACIA ..er...Bob if you like. Now, introduce yourselves and let us drink until the day passes!"



_"I could use a drink, could you use a drink Robert?"_

"I could certainly use a drink... Aaron?"


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 16, 2013)

The storm monster, being a creature of lightning and water particles, was made to be able to store vast quantities of energy. It was thus able to absorb the worst of the the magic nuke's, formerly known as the Oxford, energy. Alysis was able to absorb some of this energy and hastily throw together a barrier.
What occurred next could be most succinctly and accurately described by the phrase, "shit hit the fan."
An explosion of immense force bloomed across the London skyline. Nearby manhole covers rattled from the force. Alysis was tossed high into the air, cut up and a bit fried but still alive and not mortally wounded. She could live with that.
"Self-destruct is a total cop-out move!" Alysis informed the rushing air as she fell, coughing. Alysis dug around her pockets for the one tool that could save her. Grasping it, she whipped it out and thrust it into the air.
An iPhone.
Turning it on, Alysis muttered, "Come on, come on, connect damn it!" as she fell. As she the ground loomed below, finally a trio of little bars appeared.
"Yes!" Alysis cried, and began funneling her magic into the mobile device. From the electricity that powered it, the magic flowed, touching with the iPhone's wireless function. Alysis's magecraft threaded through the web of energy and information that was the wireless network. And then she infused it with her Origin. 
Just as Alysis was about to hit the ground, a web of yellow lights formed beneath her, catching her and tossing her back in the air like a trampoline. Alysis came down and bounced once more before releasing the construct. She plopped to the ground, then stood up and dusted herself off. She tossed the phone away; her magic had fried it.
Alysis scaned the sky. Victor had the height advantage now, but she had the advantage of terrain defense and cover. Alysis set off into the narrower alleyways, watching the sky.

Rider1 cautiously set down on the Satisfaction. He trusted in Grani to protect him, but the ghost ship still felt...unnerving.
"I have come, most worthy adversary!" He called. "Let us dance, uninterrupted this time!"

Then he, too, heard the glorious words echoing across the horizon. "Drink?" he said.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 17, 2013)

manidk said:


> _"I could use a drink, could you use a drink Robert?"_
> 
> "I could certainly use a drink... Aaron?"



Aaron stared at the group, looking them up and down intently.

"So what youre saying, is that Berserker that ambushed me with his Master, and whom I fought off alo-"

"With minimal assistance you mean, my good man."

The shaman ground his teeth at his Servants interruption, but continued, "With. Minimal. Assistance from Archer. Anyway, you two fought him and were forced to go all out?"

He turned to stare at the shattered cityscape, 

"For nothing?!"

His head bowed, his golden curls hiding his otherwise expressionless face.

"I was saving this."

A gloved hand reached up. His fingers snapped. And from Robert's pants issued a ripping sound and an abhorrent stench that permeated the air.

"Aaron, now that cant be good for the child, messing with his internal organs like that."

Aaron looked at Robert, an aura of disgust oozing from his wooden expression. 

"You imbeciles."Aaron


----------



## manidk (Sep 17, 2013)

"Aaron, I expected better."

Berserker had been quick on the draw.  A rift opened right outside of Robert's cornhole at the exact moment that the thunder shook the mudslide within him loose.

_"Ah, the IBS Totem, that's a nasty one.  To be fair though, you guys weren't exactly winning earlier, either."_

"I'll say... Ugh, I think I still need to wipe a bit.  Berserker?"

A roll of golden toilet paper appeared in Berserker's hand.  _"Only the best for my master!  TP fit for a king!"_

*THREE MINUTES LATER...*

Robert emerged from behind the nearby rubble.

"Now then, about that drink?"


----------



## TehChron (Sep 17, 2013)

"Actually, its a rune."

Aaron snapped his fingers again, opening the floodgates.

"So yes, how about that drink?"


----------



## manidk (Sep 17, 2013)

"Really, man?"

The rift opened again.

"Ugh, Berserker, you think you could...?"

_"Defile my katana?  Fine."_

Berserker drew Masamune and quickly cut the rune in two, dispelling it.

"Thanks... Now I'm a bit hungry, too though."


----------



## TehChron (Sep 17, 2013)

Archer turned, and began giggling madly.

Aarons expression shifted to blank shock, as Roberts clothes fell off, having been split in half.

"You can not be serious. A skinny twig like you, has a purple pony tatoo covering his chest?!"

Archers snickering reached new heights, as he doubled over.

"Why is it purple? And how on earth did you ever expect to get laid while walking around with something like THAT?!"

 Archer collapsed to ground, spasming in laughter as he fell


----------



## manidk (Sep 17, 2013)

"Pfft, you'd wish, wouldn't you?"  The pony "tattoo" melted away, also cut in half by the blade.  "That was doofus here's idea of a joke."

_"It was funny while it lasted, right?"_

"I don't know how I tolerate you sometimes... Think you could help me out again, though?"

Another rift opened, this one covering Robert in a fresh set of clothes.

"Can we be done with this now?  I'm sure our guest is tiring of these antics."


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 17, 2013)

Berserker let out a laugh then pointed towards a nearby bar.

"Come! Let us drink until dawn, then rape and pillage this town! We shall live as kings!"


----------



## TehChron (Sep 17, 2013)

"Rape and pillage you say? I'm down."

Aaron turned, and began walking towards the pub, clearly intrigued by the promise of the nights future developments.


----------



## Serp (Sep 17, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> The storm monster, being a creature of lightning and water particles, was made to be able to store vast quantities of energy. It was thus able to absorb the worst of the the magic nuke's, formerly known as the Oxford, energy. Alysis was able to absorb some of this energy and hastily throw together a barrier.
> What occurred next could be most succinctly and accurately described by the phrase, "shit hit the fan."
> An explosion of immense force bloomed across the London skyline. Nearby manhole covers rattled from the force. Alysis was tossed high into the air, cut up and a bit fried but still alive and not mortally wounded. She could live with that.
> "Self-destruct is a total cop-out move!" Alysis informed the rushing air as she fell, coughing. Alysis dug around her pockets for the one tool that could save her. Grasping it, she whipped it out and thrust it into the air.
> ...




When Grani touched down on the ghost ship, tentacles of mist lashed at the horse, as the decking he was on slowly liquified aiming to pull the horse and Rider down as if like quick sand.

Rider2's laughter could be heard throughout the ship as if a ghostly echo. "Drink....." 


--------

William against his best judgement found himself smiling. "Less of a dog, more or a wolf!" He shouted, as he clapped his hands.

"V?lsungasaga!" He shouted, and the air began to change, it became cold and misty. In Branson's hand he held the sword Balmung tightly.

"What have you done William!?" Cutler asked. "I haven't seen this before."

"It's Wihelm, one of the sons of Bran, blood of Sigurd to you! And here I am the main character of this story!" He said as his clothes shimmered and he was wearing a magnificent suit of armour. Branson whistled loudly and jumped.

He charged towards Cutler, who was about to make his move was attacked by a swarm of birds. They blocked his view for a while, but by then William was on him, he slashed down with Balmung, Cutler raised his golden sword and the Ankh on the blade started to glow red hot. 

Branson jumped back, and with a slash from his sword sent a wave of ice and snow at Cutler, Cutler responded in kind and melted them with his fire.

Branson grinded his teeth, and clapped his hand to the ground, trees started to twist and contort, forming skeletal bodies made of wood, and then snow clung to them like putty based flesh, making these large wolf shaped snow elementals, they charged at Cutler, he simply rose up and sliced them all with his flaming blade and they turned to water, then the wooden frame burst into flames. 


"Give it up Son of Bran!" Cutler laughed, smoke was wafting out of his mouth. "Your ancestor may have killed a dragon boy, but obviously blood weakens over time. Although I might not kill your daughter, and make her mine, think of our children William, would you like that!" 

"Fuck you, you son of a whore!" William shouted.

"Now who told you that about my mother." Cutler laughed.

William charged, Balmung swing side to side, deflecting all the blasts of fire coming his way. He jumped up and the prana sizzling through the sword could be seen, he was aiming directly to do a diagonal slash across Cutler, it would kill him if it hit.

Cutler simply raised his hand, and odd symbols on his palm started to glow. "Isfet! Return from Chaos!" And then everything changed, Bransons V?lsungasaga was swallowed away by flames and rivers of lava. Shadow tentacles coated in flames, burst out of the river of lava beneath the boat they were now on and grabbed William mid air.

"I'm sorry" Cutler said as the shadow tentacle ripped off the hand holding Branson's command seals and then the shadow tentacles dunked in him the lava, he came out screaming as the burns covered his whole body. 

"I'll be sure to tell Nicola and Thomas, that Trip will be killed for killing you old friend."

And then they they returned to the part of the park which they had been in only moments before.


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 17, 2013)

Grani reared as the misty tentacles wrapped around the horse and Rider. As Grani thrashed, the tentacles slipped through or away from the Servant and his steed. The Satisfaction was large enough that it could be considered a terrain unto itself, and Grani's power guarded Rider from its power. As he pulled free, Rider once again felt a pull. It was if his power was both here and elsewhere. It didn't hinder him, so Rider once again ignored it.
"Ready or not, here I come!" Rider cried, and plunged through the deck of his own will.


----------



## Serp (Sep 17, 2013)

"What's your's is mine, Rider." Said a ghostly voice from around the ship, now that Rider and Grani were under the deck. On the table was a goblet of rum.

"Drink up, and out of honour, I'll let you choose what I plunder, ponder it over a drink why don't you?" Said the disembodied voice.

Elsewhere Victor was on the dinghy that had been whisked away by the magical mist before the Oxford exploded. He was down on ground level and the boat was speeding around looking for Alysis.


----------



## manidk (Sep 17, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Berserker let out a laugh then pointed towards a nearby bar.
> 
> "Come! Let us drink until dawn, then rape and pillage this town! We shall live as kings!"





TehChron said:


> "Rape and pillage you say? I'm down."
> 
> Aaron turned, and began walking towards the pub, clearly intrigued by the promise of the nights future developments.



"I'd love to join, but there's something I must attend to first.  Give me ten minutes.  Berserker, let's do this."

_"Indeed."_  A rift opened up beside Berserker and Robert, drawing the two in.  A second later, another one opened, right next no Alysis.  Robert and Berserker stepped out.

"Need a hand?"

_"Or eight?"_


----------



## Serp (Sep 17, 2013)

Cutler walked away smiling as William was engulfed by his burns. When a blast came out of nowhere.

An odd man wearing an Egyptian headdress and holding a staff in his hand pointed towards Cutler.
"Lancer? Is that you." Cutler broke out into a smile.

"I guess Trip must be here, it saves me the trouble of looking for him." 

"I'm right here Vince!" Trip called out, from behind some trees.

"Good good, come here and let me explain." Cutler said in his best least crazy voice. "Lest I be forced to call in back up to reprimand you for the murder of William." he said waving his hand towards Bransons burning body.

Lancer raised his staff and pointed it at Branson. "SENEB!" he shouted, and the flames died down but Branson was unconscious, despite the fact that his burns were healing up. 

Saber then stepped out, and stood next to Trip. "We are tired of your bullshit Vincent." 

"Ohohohohoho! Your still alive J, good to know. Traitors stick together it seems."

Saber raised his sword and pointed it towards Cutler, Trip rolled up his sleeves and Lancer jumped back to stand besides Trip.

Cutler pulled out his phone. "Nicola dear, your father has been injured in a fight with Trip, Trip and Saber have teamed up to take out the rest of the Archmages. Get a hold of Assassin and meet me in Hyde, behind my house." Cutler then hung up the phone.

"3...2...1..." Cutler counted off, and then he looked up the sky was getting stormy blue shards of lightning came raining down.
In the bolts of lightning three people were standing in the aftermath. Two men and a woman, the first man was dressed in an all black outfit complete with a black knee length leather jacket and dark glasses. The second man, was dressed in a brown suit, complete with waistcoat. He had finely combed hair and a thick mustache. The woman was dressed in an completely different outfit that most people would have normally seen her in.


Nicola Branson.

Nicola ran towards Williams body on the ground.
"Father, father!" Before turning to look at Trip.

"What the fuck Trip!" She shouted.

"It wasn't me it was Cutler." He snapped back.

Cutler shrugged. Looking back at Trip. "You expect me to believe the guy who always wanted to be an Archmage, compared to my fathers best friend. Please Trip! CASTER!"

Caster jumped up and shot bolts of blue lightning towards Trip, Lancer and Saber. The three of them jumped out of the way.
"I forgot how much punch Caster had for such a suave old man."

"I don't think Caster is who we should be worrying about at the moment." Saber said as Assassin appeared behind them, he tapped Saber in the back of the head and he vanished into a swirl of 1s and 0s.

"Shit Saber!" Trip said alarmed before a blast of blue lightning came towards them again, he jumped out the of the way only for Assassin to appear behind him also, Lancer jumped in the way, and then like Saber he was touched in the back of the head and dissolved into 1s and 0s again. 

"Shit Shit SHIT!" Trip shouted, he threw up his hands, creating a wall of earth, but it was destroyed by Cutlers blast of fire and Casters lightning bolt. 

Nicola then appeared above Trip. "Caster take father home!" Caster nodded and grabbed Mr Branson, before teleporting away in a bolt of blue lightning. 

Nicola placed her high heels on Trip's chest, pushing them down hard enough to draw blood. "And to think, I liked you. Thomas, take us in."

"What! WHAT!" Trip shouted squirming. 

Nicola smiled. "Oh that's right you haven't been there before, a place were everything is possible, where we can exact every ounce of pain on you traitorous whores." Turning to Cutler. "Alert Alysis, Aaron and Robert. I'll be back when I finish with these."

Nicola looked briefly at Cutlers face, and saw his red eyes but made no reaction to them. "Be careful young Nicola, they are slippery. After Saber broke his contract to me and attacked me in my home, so that Trip and his new servant Lancer could take me out, and they could rule the archmages, your father was a brave man and I'm so sorry he is this close to death for being such a close friend and fighting off these traitors. I could come and join you, help you!"

"Thank you, but no! I need to do this myself, if I didn't I couldn't forgive myself. Thomas, jack us in." And with that they dissolved into 1s and 0s.


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 18, 2013)

Rider considered the goblet. He dismounted and picked it up, pondering its contents for a moment before knocking them back with one gulp.
"That's very considerate of you, Rider. I will do you a kindness in turn. I recall you admiring my horse earlier. So, I'll let you take Grani for now."

Alysis shushed Robert. "I'm good. I like this guy, he has manners. What happened with Aaron and Archer? And why are you wearing different clothes? And for the matter, what's that smell?"


----------



## TehChron (Sep 18, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I'd love to join, but there's something I must attend to first.  Give me ten minutes.  Berserker, let's do this."
> 
> _"Indeed."_  A rift opened up beside Berserker and Robert, drawing the two in.  A second later, another one opened, right next no Alysis.  Robert and Berserker stepped out.
> 
> ...



"You can have my bow," Archer added, his head peeking through the rift behind the two.

"And MY axe...hatchet...thing," Aaron called, his voice barely carrying through the rift as a distant echo.A


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2013)

Rider's disembodied laugh rolled through the room. "I'm glad you trust me enough to take a drink at my table, I would never think to poison you, I wouldn't do that to the drink."

Grani started to rise up through the ceiling of the ghostly ship, leaving Rider behind.

"Now I hope you can swim. The drink was to help you keep your strength up." Rider2 called out, as the walls started to weep, water was filling up the room, with no actual exit in sight.


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 18, 2013)

"If that little bitch Beowulf can swim across the ocean while fighting sea monsters, then I can swim my way out of a ship." Rider declared. "And of course I trust you, we've already exchanged alcohol after all." Rider ran for the stairs.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 18, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "You can have my bow," Archer added, his head peeking through the rift behind the two.
> 
> "And MY axe...hatchet...thing," Aaron called, his voice barely carrying through the rift as a distant echo.A



"And my AXE!" Berserker shouted as he tossed a can of Ax at them.


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2013)

The stairs of the ghost ship, vanished. The room was a box, that was filling up quickly. 
"Hear this Good Rider, I like you, as my honour as a Knight I would have to kill you in equal footing and this is not equal. Plus I got a master to protect."

A hole opened up at the bottom of the ship, and all the water that had been filling up the room as well as the contents were being dragged into a whirlpool expelling them violently outside of the ship. 
"Plus I can't keep this up, have your horse back and we will once again clash." Rider released his control of Grani, and as the water was causing issue, he made his way back down to Victor on the little dinghy, as the Satisfaction was weakening bit by bit.

"So did you kill him?" Victor asked.

"No." Rider responded.

"Why not!?" Victor shouted at his Servant.

"It wasn't knightly, and I doubt he would die even if I killed him." Rider said taking a swig of his rum.

Vincent only sighed.


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 18, 2013)

Rider fell through the bottom of the dissolving Satisfaction. He swore and shouted,"Grani!" The gray steed came thundering down, and Rider swung up on his back. Glancing up at the ship, Rider sighed in disappointment.
"Oh well. Maybe next time." he said. He started off to find his Master. I wouldn't do if she stumbled up Rider2's Master now that he was moving to protect him. Still, Rider wondered what those odd sensations were during the battle-
Rider stopped short as he remembered a time that there had been a similar feeling. Once his mistress had joined the Archmages and revealed his identity, William Branson had come to him and revealed the he was Rider's descendant, showing his sword as proof. When William had summoned the blade, Rider had felt a tug on his sword similar to what he had felt during the battle with Rider2.
For whatever reason, William was engaged in battle.
Rider kneed Grani into a gallop, anxious to warn his mistress.

"Thank you, Archer, Aaron -- WHO THE HELL IS THAT?!" Alysis cried, pointing at NuNuBerserker and dodging the can of repulsive deodorant.


----------



## manidk (Sep 18, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Thank you, Archer, Aaron -- WHO THE HELL IS THAT?!" Alysis cried, pointing at NuNuBerserker and dodging the can of repulsive deodorant.



_"I killed the NuBerserker and it appears he had a baby."_

Casting Berserker a strange glance, Robert leaned over and whispered to Alysis, making sure their guest couldn't hear.  "Either he doesn't know about the war yet or he isn't one of Ruler's creations.  Either way, he's harmless right now and there's too many of us for him to even remotely have a fighting chance.  Just ignore him.  And about the smell, that's Aaron.  You know how those natives are with showers."


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 18, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Thank you, Archer, Aaron -- WHO THE HELL IS THAT?!" Alysis cried, pointing at NuNuBerserker and dodging the can of repulsive deodorant.



"Can't you tell? I'm the Dovahkiin! Watch me shoot arrows into people's knees! Fus Ro Dah! now, come. Join us for drinks, rape and pillage!"


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2013)

Rider appeared infront of NunuBerserker, holding his bottle of rum.
"I heard something about drinks?!"


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 18, 2013)

Alysis stared at NuNuBerserker, Rider2, and Robert. She just shook her head.
"Drinks? What the hell. Look, I'm in the middle of something, so why don't the four of you go babysit Dragonbrat there, and make sure he doesn't break--" Rider crashed to the ground in front of the Archmages.
"We have a problem." he announced. "William Branson has engaged in battle. Furthermore, I believe it was against a foe that forced him to exert considerable strength. Since Assassin hasn't contacted us to request aid or inform us of a victory, I fear the worst."
"How do you know this?" Alysis asked with a frown.
"You know I have...certain connections to the Branson family, my lady." Rider said. Alysis's frown deepened. Pulling out another phone, Alysis dialed Nicola's number.
"Nicola? This is Alysis. Rider says that your dad's in trouble, and Assassin isn't showing up to tell us what's happening. Where are you?"


----------



## manidk (Sep 18, 2013)

Serp said:


> Rider appeared infront of NunuBerserker, holding his bottle of rum.
> "I heard something about drinks?!"



"That is what everyone is saying."  Robert shot the newcomer a glance before looking forward.  What an odd fellow, he dressed like someone he once saw on the front of a ru...!!!

"Another one!?  You can't be serious!  Isn't this the one you just fought, Rider!?"  Robert exasperatedly stared at Alysis's servant.

_"Can we just drink and stop worrying about this for a bit?  I'm thirsty."_

"Ugh."


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2013)

"Hello this is Caster speaking, yes Lord Branson seems to have been in battle with Trip. He was severely burnt, but for some reason he was also healed by what I can tell was Lancer's Prana. Nicola, Cutler and Assassin have engaged the dissenters in battle." Caster replied.


"Lets drink up!" Rider said, pulling out a bottle of rum and taking a swig, before handing it around making a motion to someone to take a swig.


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 18, 2013)

Quickly, Bersreker grabbed the bottle and took a long drink. After what seemed like hours, he tossed the bottle to the next person.

"We're gonna need more than one bottle. Let's raid that pub from earlier"


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 18, 2013)

Alysis grabbed the bottle out of the air and chugged.
"Okay, WHAT?! Why?!" She chugged some more.
"You!" She said, jabbing a finger at Rider. "If we're going to be drinking for the next...next...next thing...amount of time... then get your Master out here! I want him were I can see him for the duration of this truce! Damn, I need a drink." Alysis immediately reapplied the bottle to her lips.


----------



## manidk (Sep 18, 2013)

Robert stared with wide eyes at Alysis's sudden attitude shift.  "Well, if that's how it's gonna be...  Berserker?"

_"Coming right up!"_  Berserker manifested a keg, along with a box of Mason Jars.  _"This is how we drink where I come from!"_

"Where _do_ you come from, anyways?"

_"Fuck if I know, drink."_  Berserker motioned to the others.  _"Feel free to grab a glass and throw one back, my ragtag group of friends!"_


----------



## TehChron (Sep 18, 2013)

_"TIMBER FALLS!"_

Aaron swung down his hatchet, forcibly chopping off the tops of Berserkers jars.

"Quickly, Archer, take from the rich and give to the needy!"

"You mean ourselves?"

"OF COURSE!"

"Excellent." His lips smacking in satisfaction, Archer utilized his skill as the Legendary Chivalrous Thief to disposses his fellow Servant of his mythological booze.

"Its all ours, my good man! Cheers!"

"Cheers!" Aaron replied, his face split into a ghastly smirk. As he raised an earthen jar into the air, he smoothly walked over to Alysis, offering her another.

"Finest vintage of Babylonian Kings. Want to knock a few back together, Alysis?"


----------



## manidk (Sep 18, 2013)

_"Well, that was rude."_  Berserker motioned with his hand as more alcohol appeared.  _"Plebes."_  He tapped one of the jars, and ownership returned to him.

Robert was silently drinking from his trusty hidden flask.  "So anyways... What are going to do about Branson?"


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2013)

"Truce?" Victor said coming out the shadows.

"Calm down Victor, all men are calm when drinking." Rider said smacking Victor on the back.

"But Rider!" Victor pleaded.

"Take this!" Rider said forcing his Prana infused rum down Victors throat.

Victor lowered the bottle and looked at the opposite master he had been battling. "So your name is Alysis then?"


----------



## TehChron (Sep 18, 2013)

Archers hand reached out, snatching the flask from Robert.

"How rude, Rain, holding out on us. And in your condition as well! Tut tut, Im afraid Ill need to confiscate this!"

Aaron turned back towards the group. "You know, Archer, Ive been wondering. Why do you keep calling Robert Rain?"

"Ah! Im glad you noticed, Aaron" the emerald tunjc wearing Servant paused, taking a long drink from Roberts flask, "Well, its a long story. Perhaps Rain would like to tell it?" Archer gave the Archmage a quirk of his eyebrow, before tucking the flask into the folds of his tunic.

"So. Whaddya say, my good man?"h


----------



## manidk (Sep 18, 2013)

"My condition?  Please, I'm just fine.  And the Rain bit isn't hard to get really.  This oversized smurf beside me thought it funny to turn me into his female partner in Mel Brooks... Pretty par for the course, really."

Mysteriously, another flask had appeared in Robert's hand.  "Honestly though... What the hell are we doing?"


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 19, 2013)

Alysis took the mason jar from Aaron and knocked it back.
"Thank you Aaron. A true gentlemen you are." Alysis frowned, considering this for a few moments, swaying. "No. No, actually, you're not. You're a total bastard. But that's what I like about you!" Grabbing Robert and Aaron, Alysis hauled them over to Victor.
"Yes! M' name's Alysis Woe! Nice to meetcha! These are my friends Aaron Gentles and Robert Matheson. Boys, this is my new friend Victor! Ain't he cute?"

Meanwhile, the part of Rider that wanted to go to the aid of a comrade had be beaten to a bloody pulp by the part that wanted to drink copious quantities of booze and kicked into a corner, where it lay, whimpering. Rider1 was now passing around his horn of mead and singing with Rider2.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 19, 2013)

At some point during the conversation, an ornately decorated Desert Eagle had appeared in Aarons free hand and was pointing, business end first, at Victor.

"Alysis, I dont believe youve had enough to drink. Have some more, and then why dont you tell us _exactly how you know each other..._." The shaman offered Alysis his drink, while giving a slight nod to Robert.

They couldnt agree on much. But for this. For this, they would make the worlds strongest team. A team against which no men, and only some reasonably attractive women, stood a chance.At


----------



## manidk (Sep 19, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The shaman offered Alysis his drink, while giving a slight nod to Robert.



"Good question, Aaron."  Robert's two skele-snake familiars appeared again, their razor sharp bones cutting through the air.

_"D'awwwwwwwww."_


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 19, 2013)

Alysis took the drink and gulped it down with mumbles of "Just one more then."
"Huh? How we met? Oh, yeah, I think it was on the Death Star." Alysis said. She giggled.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 19, 2013)

_Death Star. S&M Club on 4th and...Droory? I forget. Didnt think shed be in to that..._

"That...bastard..." The grip on his gun tightened, as his dark eyes narrowed, reduced to sinister cracks that emitted a hideous gleam, "I figured youd have preferred a more...reputable place, Alysis. Er..."

Aaron turned towards his comrade in arms, communicating this information to him with Bro-epathy. Aaron


----------



## manidk (Sep 19, 2013)

The skele-snakes snarled at the information received through the Bro-link.

Powerful magecraft, it was.  Some would call it the Sixth Magic, even.

"That disgusting lecher!  I'll have his head!"

_"?Aye aye aye!"_


----------



## TehChron (Sep 19, 2013)

"And Ill have his legs!" Aaron snarled in agreement.

The air around them chilled as Aaron walked slowly towards Victor, tapping the barrel of his gun into the palm of his hand.

"I hope that booze was good, 'Vic'. Because thats gonna be the last good memory that you're ever going to have."AAnd


----------



## Serp (Sep 19, 2013)

"Wait so you know my name?" Victor said bemused, stepping back from Aaron. "No matter it helps move things along quickly, I am Victor St. Cloud, master of Rider." He said waving his hand towards Rider who singing and Drinking with Rider1.

Running a hand through his hair, "I am the leader of the storm based magics at Keble College Oxford, and although this is pretty nice, aren't we meant to be fighting you? That's what Ruler said."
-----
With Caster
"Hello? Hello? There doesn't seem to be anybody answering oh well."

"Nevermind Caster, I can send a message to them if you like."

"Cutler." Caster said silently.


-------
(Inside the Matrix)

Saber, Trip and Lancer were in a blank room, facing them was Nicola and Assassin.

"Ok Saber spill it, what happened?"

Saber sighed "Cutler went mental, and ordered me to kill Trip, then ordered me to kill myself when I questioned him."

"Why Trip?" Nicola asked.

"Because I'm a pharaoh or something." Trip responded.

"And Cutler's benefactor is Apophis the divine embodiment of chaos." Lancer added quickly.

"You're a pharaoh, ha! That's as likely as me being a rocket scientist." Nicola laughed.

"But my lady, you did graduate MIT in engineering, and your lessons with Caster." Assassin added.

"Oh Hush Tom, ok I may be a rocket scientist, but that means you know what I can do to you Saber and you too Trip." She said raising her hand, a blue crackle radiated from a coiled bracelet she had on her wrist up into her palm.

"We are telling the truth!" Trip shouted. "Cutlers snake boss thing, sent these fire monsters after us, and then when we caught up to him, he was fighting your dad." 

"Hmmm, there was something odd about Vincent, but maybe you had something to do with that. Let Assassin Download your brain and allow us to see the answers for ourselves."

"No I won't allow it!" Lancer shouted. "My mind has too many secrets! And the young master's is also too precious."

'I guess that leaves it up to me then." Saber said shrugging.

A seat materialised infront of them and Saber sat down. "This may be painful!" Assassin said, as he secured the restraints with his mind.

"Then I'll scream." Saber said.

"Ok I lied, it will hurt alot." Assassin said.

"Then I'll scream loudly." Saber said with a smirk.

"I can dull the pain." Lancer mentioned.

"No that won't work, in my world only I can dull the pain, and this download is immune from that change." Assassin said.

"GO ON AND DO IT THEN!" Saber shouted.

"Very well." Assassin said and then 1s and 0s started to stream down his glasses and he pressed his hands against Saber's head.

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!"











Images began to dance across the room, of a young man and a girl who looked just like him. Playing with Lions in a cage.
_
Flashforward,_ Saber was kissing this woman who looked so much like him.

_Flashforward,_ A young Saber in white Armour, he stood beside an old man with white hair and long nails.

_Flashforward,_ he was stabbing the man in the back.

_Flashforward_, KINGSLAYER, Traitor, Burn then all

_Flashforward,_ Saber in Chains

_Flashforward,_ Saber getting his hand chopped off

_Flashforward,_ Saber getting a golden hand.

_Flashforward,_ Saber being summoned by Cutler.

_Flashforward,_ Saber watching Cutler go into his Alcove.

_Flashforward,_ Cutler telling him to Kill Trip.
_
Flashforward,_ Apophis talking to them as a flaming head.

"Hmm well this is interesting." Nicola said.

"My Lady, this means if what they say is true then master is out there with only Caster for protection."


----------



## Ichypa (Sep 19, 2013)

"WHAT DID I TELL YOU ABOUT GETTING ALONG?!" Alysis shouted, slamming Aaron and Robert's heads together and electrocuting everyone present.
"Oh, wait. I only said that about Aaron and Robert. Never mind." she said as everyone twitched on the ground. She finally noticed her phone buzzing.
"Hello?" she said.


----------



## manidk (Sep 19, 2013)

_"?Jajajajajaja!  ?Alysis es muy loco!  ?Orale!"_

"So you're chicano now, wonderful."  Robert moaned, rubbing his head.

_"Si, gringo."_


----------



## manidk (Sep 20, 2013)

Damien and Caster walked up to the group, just outside the range of Alysis's lightning wave.

Damien spoke up first.  "I'm really not entirely sure what's going on here... But it sounds like the "war" may not be strictly limited to just two "sides."

Caster nodded at Damien, then began to speak as well.  "If possible, I would certainly like to resolve this whole conflict without bloodshed... And it appears to me that you Archmages may not be the problem the Grail is trying to fix."

"So, how about a ceasefire until you guys' whole "situation" is sorted out?"

Robert looked up at the two first.  "I've been banned from talking about serious things, how about you too get over here and have a drink first?"

Damien shrugged, "Fuck it, why not?"


----------



## Crimson King (Sep 20, 2013)

Enjoying the show, Berserker simply drank like a nord while laughing at the situation.


----------



## Serp (Oct 9, 2013)

Caster had called Alysis using his technopathy. She could hear a direct line to Cutler speaking to Caster. 

"What do you want Cutler?" Caster asked softly.

"Caster Caster, I only want to check on my old friend William." Cutler said, Caster looking deep into Cutlers red eyes.

Rider2 was drinking his rum and smiling.
"Rider I'm not sure we should be so cosy, she did try to kill us no matter how hot she is." He said pointing to Alysis on the phone. 

"Shut up Viccy, and have a drink!" Rider2 said.

"And this one." he said pointing to Aaron. "Doesn't make me feel safe."


----------



## Ichypa (Oct 9, 2013)

Alysis listened to Caster and Cutler's conversation in a drunken haze. Even through the warm, fluffy clouds of alcohol, Alysis heard something in Cutler's voice. The sound of it was...off. It slowly dragged Alysis's mind up to the levels of complex thought.

"Quiet down and quit whining." Alysis told Victor. "God, its like no ones ever tried to kill you before. Just let it go. And ignore Aaron. He makes everyone feel that way. Now everyone shush. I'm trying to listen." Alysis reapplied her ear to the phone and frowned, listening intently.


----------



## Serp (Oct 9, 2013)

Caster was quiet and waited to see what Cutler would do, sure he was a servant but Cutler had an aura of power about him not even Caster would want to risk. He hoped on the other end they could hear what was going on.

"So Mr.T I would like you to allow me to see my old friend. I only want to check his health." Cutler said and moved forward.

"So what happened again Cutler?" Caster asked.

Cutler sighed as if this was getting boring. "Trip attacked William and I arrived in time to scare him away." 

"So would have Trip escaped you? If not for us?" Caster asked, he could feel Cutler heating up.

"He was not alone, you were there, he had Lancer and Saber with him." Cutler said angrily. 

"Yet all three of them aimed to run from you, without a servant? It looked to me as if they were fighting you, why would they do so, how could they do so against one man and not overpower you and then Lancer healed William?" Caster asked again.

"ENOUGH TESLA!" Cutler shouted, raising a hand full of flames towards Caster. "Now get out of my way, or I will have to find Lady Nicola and take out your punishment on her." 

Caster stood up. "You traitorous bastard! You hurt Lord Branson!" Caster said releasing waves of blue lightning. 

"Meh, mayhaps. Regardless I have come for his command seals. I don't want to kill you, I could have use for you, but I will, or better yet skin Nicola and take her command seals."


----------



## Ichypa (Oct 9, 2013)

"No way." Alysis whispered. "This isn't possible." She wished she could pass this off as being too drunk, but over the course of Caster and Cutler's conversation, Alysis had become rapidly, horrifyingly sober.
The world rocked. Cutler was their leader; he had the vision, he had the passion, he had the charisma that brought the Archmages together. Alysis had placed her trust in him, and his plan to allow all of them to come out of the Grail War with what they wanted. She couldn't think of any possible reason for him to do this.
Alysis took a deep breath. She had to focus. Keeping her ear glued to the phone, she turned to the partiers.
"Robert, Aaron, we got a problem. No, we've got a catastrophe. Cutler's attacked William and framed Trip, Lancer, and Saber for it. Nicola's grabbed those three and has them in the Matrix with her and Assassin. Caster's protecting William, but since Cutler took on two Servants and a Master by himself, I don't think he's going to do to well."
"Rider, get me into Assassin's RM." she said, turning to her Servant. "Robert, Berserker, Aaron, Archer, go to the house and evac Caster and William. Do NOT engage Cutler. "Alysis glanced at Aaron. "Unless you really, really can't help yourself." she amended.
"As for _you_," Alysis said, regarding their new friends, the Neomasters and Servants. "You wanna come with me, go with Abbott and Costello here, or go nurse impending hangovers?"


----------



## manidk (Oct 9, 2013)

Robert bolted up immediately at the news.  He hadn't drank enough yet(due to Aaron and Archers' relentless pilfering of his booze) to be more than slightly buzzed, and this new revelation went ahead and got rid of that, too.

"Christ on a pogo stick, this got serious pretty quickly...  Aaron, wanna hitch a ride on the Rift Express, or will it be the usual Arrow Airlines?"

As a rift popped opened in front of Robert and Berserker, another idea sprang to Robert's head.  He pointed at Damien and Caster, calling out "You two, come.  I have a feeling we might need another summoner."

"So I take it the temporary truce is established?"  Damien asked cautiously.

"To me, at least... Watch out for the injun, though."

Damien sighed, "Good enough for me... Come on, Caster."

"As you wish."

_"Hurry the hell up you buncha jackasses.  I've always wanted to wallop that asshole."_

The four jumped on through the rift, leaving it open for anyone who chose to come along behind them.


----------



## Serp (Oct 10, 2013)

Victor looked towards Alysis "Well the Riders seem to have taken a liking to each other, and Rider can get grumpy when separated from his wants which include, drink, drinking buddies and an excuse to drink."

Victor ran a hand through his hair, and added a little chill to it to keep the locks in place.
"So it looks like I'm coming with you. But how are you going to get into The Matrix you said, as in theeeeee Matrix Neo, Agent Smith etc etc?"

----

Caster had clapped his hands together and an blinding light filled the area.
"The real transported man!" He shouted as he raised his hands, and a bolt of blue electricity came and hit him, soon there was two casters.

Cutler smiled and pointed his sword towards the older man. 
"Let us dance then!" He said running towards Caster.

"Lets!" The Casters said, summoning blades made of pure electric energy and they jumped to meet Cutler.


----------



## Ichypa (Oct 10, 2013)

Alysis grinned.
"There is no place Rider can't go." she told Victor. "Rider!" Rider stood and lept onto Grani.
"Everyone grab onto the horse." he said. Once Alysis, Victor, Rider2, and maybe NuNuBerserker, had a hand on Grani, he raised a hand into the air.
"GRANI!" he called. Grani shone with a golden light. He and Rider began to flicker. With each flicker, on of those touching the horse vanished.
------
Everyone began appearing in a blank white room. Alysis saw Nicola and Assassin standing over Saber, who was strapped to a chair.
"Nicola, stop!" Alysis cried, walking over. "They didn't do anything wrong, Cutler lied! I talked to Caster, and he let me overhear him talking to Cutler. He's trying to kill him and your dad right now!"
Rider wandered over. He peered down at Saber.
"You look like shit, Saber. Its too bad you missed the drinking party, you look like you could use one."


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2013)

Nicola looked at Alysis, "Alysis slow down! We didn't hurt him, well we  did but it wasn't an attack he was just showing us his memories." 

"Cutler aims to hurt my master?" Assassin asked.

"Yes and he wants to control you, seeing as now he is servantless." Nicola said nodding towards Saber.

"But right now he is fighting Caster?" Lancer asked.

"Wait wait wait! What are they doing here!" Trip asked jutting his finger towards Victor and Rider2.

Rider2 was walking up to Saber, and handed him his bottle. "Drink fellow knight." He said cheerliy. "It will do you some good."

"Enough chat we need to save Caster and my father! Assassin can you take us to Caster." 

Assassin  nodded and 1s and 0s started to roll through his glasses and soon the  world was breaking down. Soon they would appear right in the middle of  the fight between Caster and Cutler.


----------



## Serp (Oct 15, 2013)

*Big post*

Caster and Cutler clashed in midair waves of electrical energy rolled off combined with the flames of Cutler.

"Caster you know I could very well compel you with my command seals to obey, but I wouldn't want to waste one on you." Cutler said as they launched a flurry of blades at one another.

"Nonsense! Command seals are a pact between master and servant, you are not my master!" Casters said jumping back and into formation and releasing a huge shockwave of energy pushing Cutler back.

"But I am, your command seals are contracts to the lord of chaos and night, compelling you with chaos to listen to his words and thus the words of those we speak for him which I am his mediator, did you know these command seals will remain even after death. Hence I don't mind killing William."

Cutler said from the rumble of the room that had been blasted open by Casters attack, Cutler with a small cut across his face that seemed to smoke. 

"You were going to kill all the Archmages weren't you?" one of the Casters shouted. 

"Yes with the death of each Archmages and each death they cause, along with their own mana usage the chaos magic grows stronger and can just be transplanted onto another body. And yes I wanted the wish, Lord Apophis offered me an immortality, something even the grail cannot offer, but opening the void and allowing the lord of chaos passage it can do via the aids of the strengthing chaos mana from this world via the seals. But Apophis is generous and said I may have 15 years until I had to free him, 15 years to enjoy the joys of the world I would soon leave behind and he would scorch." Cutler said running and stabbing one of the Casters in the chest and he exploded into electrical energy.

The remaining Caster began to think about this world, yes he too had been given a chance to enjoy this world for years. He had enjoyed it with Nicola. Her father had told her to live as a child as long as she could when she had graduated and asked to help with the businesses. He had told her she could only enjoy this time once and she should make full use of it. So she had listened to her father, to go out and raid and see new lands and new experiences as their viking ancestors had done before them. She had taken Caster along with her, and he felt himself full of rage that this was all a lousy sideeffect of Cutlers scheme.  

Caster had come from a time where he had to work, his work was done now. When alive he hardly ever slept and loved to experience the world. One where long nights with Nicola, trying new drugs and toys had been perfect for. She had given him youth and even though to save face he held it back at most, now under threat he was starting to embrace it. 

"Cutler, do you know what Carpe diem means? It means cease the day, or as some of the youth today are saying yolo, take all the chance you get, some of us only live once. But I was lucky I got to experience life twice and I did it differently while still following what I loved. I won't allow you to take the person I am so grateful to for that away for your selfish reasons."

Caster clicked his fingers and his clothes changed, he was no long in his suit. But a rather plain set of brown trousers, a white t-shirt with a long brown trenchcoat. His hair was slightly different and his moustache replaced by a sheen of designer stuble.

"Hahahahahaha, you think because you had a gap year you deserved it. No you are all parts of my machine, and can be disgarded and recycled as I see fit."

"Have you not heard of the ghost in the machine, sentience that rises from mechanical parts. The bond you created among the other archmages are the ghost in your machine. So let me ask you? Have you ever watched anime? There is this pretty good one called Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, in there the powers of the main characters and that of the green lanterns if you know them, remind me of the gifts this new form has given me. I have unlimited power and creative capabilities through the power of my mind and willpower. You cannot defeat me!" Caster said jumping forward. 

In his hand, materilized a drill swirling with electrical blue pulses. He had jumped forward and slashed at Cutler, who raised his sword hastily to block. Not before the drip tip had caught him in the shoulder. His wound smoked, bubbled up and cauterised. But one could see even as it had fixed it self the pain had taken its toll on Cutler, his face winced in pain as the wound smoked. 

Cutler, began to weave in and out shooting waves of fire, Caster jumped and avoided them with precision, as Cutler closed on him. Before a giant set of mechanical hands shot out the darkness and clamped around cutler. Cutler carved through his would be container with a flaming strike. 

He sneered at Caster. Caster only smiled back.
"Tesla bots attack!" Caster shouted and popping into existence were these little mechanical men with pusle powered jetpacks covered in armour and raidating blue pulse of electrical energy. They all swarmed cutler, who was working over time to fit these off ass the shot him with blasts of energy.

Cutler roared out and from his body, waves of flames poured out and evapourated the robots. 
Hopefully Nicola would be here soon, with her powers his projections were not just mana projects and energy. His unlimited energy fueled with her alchemy for a time being balanced out the concepts of equvilent exchange allowing the constructs to be made truly of their elemental configuration, but empowered by mystical mystery by being bound beneath the mana shell of Casters initial constructs. 

"Your powers are impressive Caster, almost so that I want to change my mind. But in order to secure plan I will be needing Assassins skill set. Although yours could do in a pinch." Cutler said.

Caster spat down at the ground towards Cutler. And then in several different languages Caster said the equvilent of 'Fuck you' numerous times. 

Cutler frowned having understood some of the variations. "Very well, I won't kill you Caster. But but I will kill Nicola. I thought of keeping her forever as my slavewife would be nice, but it's too cartoon evil would you say. But Caster I can kill her and take the command seals infused with her mana and keep you as mine. I'll take away everything I EVER GAVE YOU, ANYTHING SHE GAVE YOU, and then... I WILL TAKE AWAY WHAT YOU ALREADY HAD AND STILL NOT LET YOU DIE!" 

Cutler ran forward, but Caster made a shield of energy appeared between them. Cutlers sword began to glow with a dark rust coloured light, and more smoke began to rise. The blade cut right through the shield, the smoke touching it first and watching the rest give way to the blade as if the smoke was manipulating the space around it to yield. And Caster was cut across the chest. He fell to the floor, there was no cut but he was in pain, smoke was rising out of his mouth and he was choking on it. On his hands and knees he could see Cutler, walking up to the space at the back of the now open planned room where William lay still. 

Cutler walked up to him, and stroked his friends face. As if deciding to kill his old friend. But the thought about the power that the death of William Son of Bran, child of the Nibelungenlied would infuse into the command seals of Assassin, it would be enough to corrupt Assassin right into the form he needed him to become. Cutler raised his hand over his dead friend and spoke the words.
"Isfet!" William Branson vapourised in front of Cutler, who placed his hands on some of the resulting ash and absorbed the power of Williams Command Seals.

"NO!" Caster shouted, as he was still trying to grasp for air. 
"Yes." Cutler said, with a slight lisp, his powers stronger and taking on traits of he patron. His 2 remaining Command seals combined with Williams 3. 

"I mean what I say Caster." He raised his arm, his snake brand even redder than before and the 5 tattoos that now met up with it, meaning to be his command seals. "Williams boost gave me enough power to command you with little resistance considered how weakened you now are, but I need them for Assassin."


----------



## Ichypa (Oct 21, 2013)

As the Matrix began to dissolve, Alysis leapt up onto Grani.
"Rider! Let's go, every second counts." Rider kneed Grani forward, surrounded in a golden light, and leapt forward through Matrix, following the streams of data towards their destination, Grani allowing them to exit ahead of the others. Grani's hooves slammed down on carpet. Alysis and Rider saw Caster down and Cutler standing in front of a pile of ash. William was nowhere to be found, but five command seals now burned on Cutler's hand.
"YOU SON OF A BITCH!" Rider roared, and he blazed with prana as he bore down on Cutler, sword slashing for the bastard's neck and Grani's hooves flailing. Alysis leaned over and grabbed a handful of William's ashes, stuffing them in her pocket before she leapt off and ran over to Caster.
"Are you all right?" she asked the Servant. "Don't worry, Nicola will be here in just a moment, she'll be able to fix you up."


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2013)

Caster was still coughing up smoke. "I'm fine....but William!" he coughed. Before Nicola, Assassin, Victor and Rider2 appeared in the room.

Cutler raised his sword up and jumped into the strike to block Riders blade. He daren't actually take on Rider now, he knew when to back away from a fight, so he jumped in and used the resultant force to deflect himself backwards. Riders strike had 

"You dare attack me! I AM YOUR ARCHMAGE LEADER!" He shouted, his skin smoking ever so slightly, as to even try to match a prana burst infused Rider had put more strain on his body, now giving a wrinkled texture to his skin.

He raised his hand. "Assassin!" The command seal began to glow.

"What are you doing!" Assassin shouted.

"You are all about your data are you not, how about I format the drive. Assassin I command you to forget who you are, and swear allegiance to me." He commanded and one of the command seals burned away and Assassin slumped to the floor. 

"Good good, but there is more. What to upload. You are always playing with your video games, never growing up. I know just what avatar to upload. What better than a source that has its own roots here in London. Paddington, Notting hill and of course big ben. Fitting also for someone like you who has just lost his current father figure and is to gain a new one." Cutler said from the back of the room, his eyes red and glowing. 

"Assassin, I command you to take on the appearance and belief that you are..." Cutler stopped and looked at the other people, of course they couldn't hear who he wished to change assassins form into, but assassin even without his memory was still connected to the internet, he could speak in code and the servant would still understand it.

"Secundus Stella Dexter Protinus Donec Mane!" He shouted at Assassin, to which he fell down on his knees as the second command seal burned away, 1s and 0s started to swirl around assassin, changing his physical shape. His powers would be the same yes, but with a different operating system.

When it finished, he looked nothing more than a teenager, his hair was a lighter shade than Thomas's black. He wore clothes of green and black, that looked rough spun and possibly home made. He had a dagger hanging from his side with a light coloured dust in the handle. At his feet it was as if his shadow was swirling and jumping around as if it was trying to escape while not following any of the laws of light that should make it static.

"Hold them off!" Cutler said to Shadow Assassin, before trying to make his escape.


----------



## Ichypa (Oct 22, 2013)

Alysis threw herself onto Grani.
"You've lost the right to call yourself our leader! I heard your conversation with Caster!" she cried. She flung out a hand, and Origin-infused lightning formed bars over the windows and doors.
"Why? Why did choose us?" Alysis asked, staying Rider with a hand. "Why bother keeping us around as long as you did? Why not just earn our trust, kill us, and enjoy all the power yourself until it was time to fulfill your bargain? William was your best friend, why did you even befriend him if you were just going to kill him eventually? What was the point, if it was all just a lie? Why did you bother?!" Alysis demanded. She still hurt from Cutler's betrayal. She couldn't, just couldn't, understand it. She _needed_ to hear why.

Rider had no such desires; he only wanted to hew the traitor from head to toe. His glare burned into the back of Cutler's head, but he stilled himself for his mistress. His mentor, his wife, his blood-sworn brothers; all had betrayed him, all had wish him harm. Rider didn't have a shred of mercy in him for those who brought harm to those that trusted them. It didn't matter what Cutler's reason were, he would pay, and pay dearly. In the mean time, he kept a close eye on Assassin. He was a friend no longer.


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2013)

Cutler turned and laughed.
"Because I needed your mana to help unlock the bars. It would take too long if I was to feed the command seals myself. You were just my batteries. If I killed you I would have had to find new masters to hold your seals until the appointed time. But for that I gave you power, I need not kill you. Just your servants, killing you and the rest of the masters is just an option. William was my best friend yes, He knew me since I was a boy, he swore to stand by me, but yet he turned away from his duty when I asked it of him. He knew this was only temporary yet he would not release assassin. You think I would trust the deadliest servant to anyone but him. I am sorry for his passing, but yet I would not change a thing. This is the real world Alysis!" Looking to Shadow Assassin "Or is it?"

Alysis's origin had formed bars around the windows and doors yes.
"You think your origin of existence can stop me, who holds the very anti-thesis to its power. I hold the power of chaos and eventual nothingness. I don't think you realise with Assassins original powers of manifesting constructs into this world and the power of chaos imbued into me and now thus into him from the lord of chaos on par with an origin that rattles the laws of physics and the universe you hold no chance. But I guess I could stay a little longer." He said walking upto one of the bars, and gently stroking it, watching it flicker and shake when the smoke from his body came into contact with it.

Cutler looked at Rider.
"I don't like the way you look at me boy. Assassin!" 

Assassin jumped in front of Rider. "Lets play." He said, a dark grin crept across his face.


----------



## manidk (Oct 22, 2013)

A Rift popped open where Alysis previously stood.

Robert, Damien, Berserker, and Caster stepped out, leaving the Rift open.

Robert stood in awe, his eyes darting from Cutler to Assassin, then to Alysis, and finally to ArchCaster in his injured state.

"No time for a briefing then, I suppose..."

"Only boxers here, cap'n."

"...Now is really not the time, jackass!"

Robert's prana flared up as his two snakelike summons again appeared.



"Berserker, seal Assassin's movement.  Damien, have Caster back him up, then come with me.  We're going after Cutler..."

"As much as I don't like taking orders... Fine.  Caster, do whatever is necessary.  Back up that brute."

"As you command."

Caster spread his arms open as many little Onis appeared in the area.  They weren't very strong individually, but what they lacked in strength they more than made up for in numbers and tenacity.  "Attack!"  The crowd of little demons ran quickly towards Assassin, clubs raised high in the air.  Berserker stood back and watched, waiting for the right moment to strike.  His blue katana, Masamune glowed softly in his right hand, and Excalibur burned a bright gold in his left.

Meanwhile, Robert launched a large stream of water at Cutler, packing enough force to blow a hole through a brick wall.  "You god-damned son of bitch!  Batteries!?  That's all we were to you!?"

Damien clapped his hands together as his armor appeared around him.  He held a short, golden sword in one hand and a small golden globe in the other.  The globe glowed brightly as Damien suddenly vanished, his presence erased completely.


----------



## Ichypa (Oct 22, 2013)

"I'll have you recall, the reason you had to demand it from him in the first place was because you ordered your original Servant to kill one of our number." Alysis snapped. "Sure, Trip killed one of our original number, but going by your explanation you shouldn't have cared. You tried - and succeeded - to kill your own allies for your own selfish gain."
"I don't believe William Branson would swear to help you destroy everything. He was not that kind of man. You were either lying to him from the start, or you've just gone insane recently." she continued. Her expression became sorrowful again.
"I think William swore to stand by you because you were a great man. I certainly thought you were, and I don't think I was wrong at the time either. You can be a great man again. Just... stop this. What's the point of unravelling creation! There's nothing! There's no point, no good, no rewards even the most selfish person could  possibly reap!" Alysis cried. Her jaw tightened, and her eyes narrowed.
"Whoa, boy." she said, holding onto Rider, who was obviously eager to take up Assassin's invitation. "Not yet." Rider made an animalistic snarl, but stayed. Grani, Rider, and Alysis were enveloped in golden light, though. Looking back at Cutler, Alysis said,
"I don't want to fight you. But I don't think you want to fight me either." She raised a hand, and the bars of lightning steadied. They threw off sparks, and the smoke seemed to flinch away. "You maybe wield the power of creation's antithesis, but I wield the power that is the antithesis of nothingness. You're much stronger than I am, but I _can_ fight you. And," she said tilting her head slightly, "you aren't looking so hot right now. You chaos powers may surpass mine, but can you kill me before they kill you?"


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2013)

Damien had disappeared, Cutler tried to scan around the room, his new eyes might not be able to see him, but if he made and attempt at magecraft he should be able to spot him. 

The blast of water came towards Cutler, who raised his sword and cut the blast of water, it turning to steam as it touched his blade. "Yes Duracell at least." He said smiling. 

The small Oni's made their way to Sassassin, who wasn't even paying them much attention he was still fixed on Rider. The Oni's were coming towards him "Hahahaha come closer, come closer, come and play." Small voices beckoned the oni's closer while Assassin looked at Rider. 

Cutler turned to Alysis. "It wasn't Trip killing an archmage that was the problem, it was Trip himself now gaining power. But I need not explain myself to you."

Cutler looked towards Assassin. "Assassin! give me the dust!" He shouted. Sassasssin threw the dagger to Cutler who caught it in one hand, and opened the vial at the back, he made a movement spreading some dust over his body like a whirlpool of sand. And then the vial closed again, before he threw it back to Sassassin. 

"I should be going now!" Cutler said, looking upwards then back to Sassassin, before finally looking upwards again. Before Sassassin, summoned a long sword out of white light and stared down at Rider.

Victor and Rider2 were still trying to make sense of this, they weren't to sure who was the bad guy at the moment. Nicola was busy crying over her father, and trying to comfort Caster. 

"Assassin, it's not working!"Cutler shouted, as something was not obviously working as he wanted it to. 

"You need positive thoughts my lord." 

Cutler closed his eyes and started to float ever so slightly.


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2013)

---------(1993)London-England ------

"No Father you cannot die! You cannot, I will not allow it!" a young boy cried next to a dying man in a bed.
"It will be fine my son, do not worry. It is my time, I only thank the gods for allowing me to live this long and to have such a strong healthy heir." The old man on the bed spoke softly.

"How is that fair, to take you away from me! You may have gotten a son, but I still need a father!" 

"I am sorry Vincent." The old man said and then he was ever silent.

A hand placed itself on Vincent's small shoulder, he looked up and there was a man broad with shoulder length blonde hair and a warm face.

"Vincent, you are Lord Cutler now. You must be strong. The time for childish behaviours are behind us."

"Who are you?" Vincent asked, he was sure he had seen maybe a picture of the man before he had dare not ask, his father had had lots of pictures of people, but they were all gone now, never to be seen again. Vincent had learned by the age of 8 never to ask about his mother, that only upset or angered his father depending on his mood. 

"I am William Branson, and I swore to your father I would always support you. And I swear it to you again upon my sword." He drew a long sword out of a case he had on his back and showed it to the young boy. Briefly forgetting the death of his father he looked at the sword with awe.

"Wow!" he said running his hand along Balmung.

"Would you like me to teach you?" William asked. 

-----------------London (1997)--------------------

Two men stood in the middle of a circle, two blond men. One was much older than the other as one was just a boy, maybe of sixteen or seventeen years old. The younger boy lunged towards the older one and they began their beautiful dance of swords. A woman holding a toddler was watching near by as a butler was pouring her a glass of wine. 

"Very good Vincent!" William praised him. "Keep pressing the attack, one day you will grow up and be the best mage of us all." 

"Hahaha what if I do not want to grow up and want to stay young and play with Nicola forever!" He joked.

"Then you would have to find a way to stop her growing up too." William said as they continued to sword fight. 

--- (1999) ----
"I will be back William, have no doubt. But I must travel to the ancient and eastern worlds." 

"God's be with you Vincent Cutler. This task is no easy one."

"I am 18 years old, you cannot stop me even if you wanted to William, but I will be back." 

Vincent looked down to see a young girl about 6 or 7 years old poking him. 
"Come back safe! OK!" She said before she pouted and ran off back inside, to where here mother was helping herself to another glass of wine.

----- Egypt (2003) --------
"White boy! Come back!" The guide shouted.

Vincent didn't care, his hair was wild and brittle he was covered in blisters and scratches. He had pushed his body to the limits, he knew something of his past was here it had to be. He had jumped down a hole, into pure darkness, he summoned a ball of flame to help him see. Sketched on the wall was a long red band, it went too far for him to follow or notice a beginning or an end. As he stepped forward, he kicked up more and more of what he had first thought was dust, but he could now tell was ash, there was a stench of burning in the air. He looked up and the small hole he had jumped in from was now unreachable, so he had to move forward. As he moved in the shadows behind him, red eyes followed him.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 22, 2013)

A lone woman walked down the streets. She didn't get far. Broserker grabbed her and pulled her into the building.

"You, wench! Serve us drinks or party with us! Either way, get drunk!"

Not wanting to suddenly become a slave, the woman sat down and grabbed a drink.


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2013)

-----Egypt 2003------

Cutler followed the red band along the wall deeper and deeper into the ruins he had found. He had been following for what seemed like days now, but of course there was no way to accurately tell time here. It could have been only hours. But he was getting weak faster and faster.

"I've made a terrible mistake." Cutler said as he fell to the ground and then there was nothing but red eyes in the darkness.


----------



## Ichypa (Oct 22, 2013)

"Bad choice, Vincent. Surely you know what happens when lightning strikes sand?" Alysis said, hurling a lightning bolt at Cutler.

"Bring it, you punk!" Rider said, and bore down on S.Assassin, golden sword surging toward the Servant's left eye.


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2013)

Cutler opened his eyes as he was floating and looked straight at Alysis. "Of course if it was sand." The Lightning hit a barrier of dust above Cutler as he began to float more and more. 

The sword came close to S.assassin and he calming yet ever so quickly side stepped out the way, small golden glints in the air of the dust similiar to what Cutler was now using. And he stopped the Sword with one hand. 
"Gosh, that's a big sword mister." He said as he floated ever so slightly off the ground, blocking the sword with one hand, before raising his other hand, a ball of shadows started to form in his hand. Before Sassassin grinned and released the shadows towards Alysis and Rider.


----------



## Ichypa (Oct 22, 2013)

Rider, Alysis, and Grani instantly dropped through the floor, avoiding Assassin's shadows. They reappear behind Assassin, Rider's sword pointed at his foe. A small cut on his shoulder dribbled blood, and Alysis muttered over something cupped in her hands.
"BALMUNG!" Rider roared, and the sword blazed gold, an arc of orange light bursting from the tip.


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2013)

Orange light burst from the tip of the sword, but the dust vanished and the shadows grabbed him and pulled him down into the ground, before he rose up again behind Rider.

"This is fun, isn't it. But You can't beat me." He jumped and as soon as his feet left the ground, his shadows went off in their own direction and the dust began to sparkle around him again, he flew in fast like a wasp towards Rider aiming to rider kick him.


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2013)

Vincent awoke with a start. He was in a bed, he looked around and ran his hands over his body, he felt the same only his hair was much much longer and shaggier. 

And he had a red snake mark on his hand. 

The door to his room swung open and in walked a young asian girl, she greeted him in japanese before bowing and placing breakfast infront of him. But oddly Cutler understood it, but was too startled to say anything. The girl left and he sat back and looked at the food and began to eat.

He turned on the tv, apparently he was in Japan if the local tv channels were to prove anything. And it seemed only be a week after he had first entered the cave in Egypt. Until he noticed it was rather one year, one week. He had lost a year of his life. The door opened again, this time walked in a shrunken old man.

"Hello Vincent, it's finally nice to meet the man behind the face." He said in perfect English.

"What do you mean?" Vincent said, his eye narrowing. 

"You don't remember, you are our vessel." He said with cold dead eyes.

"I am nobodies vessel!" he shouted and tried to summon a small ball of fire, but the blast blazed uncontrollably, his magecraft no doubt had increased dramatically during his sleep. 

"You were the first mage to set foot in the shadow tomb. The Sheut of Apophis, the serpents shadow was able to bind to you when you became too weak to resist." 

"What, Apophis, Sheut?" Cutler asked.

"Yes the deity of chaos. In Egyptian lore, the soul is divided into a number of parts. The Sheut, the shadow and also the name giving to statues, are a representation a shadow of their true selves. The shadow of the great chaos deity was trapped, but your magecraft and even though there is no blood of the pharaoh within you, your affinity to fire allowed the bond to be somewhat successful, both you and the sheut shadow were saved, turning you into the sheut statue."

Cutler rose up to speak something, but the old man raised his hand. 
"Listen young Lord Cutler, Apophis has saved your life as you have saved his, you are now his Sheut. Help his body reenter this mortal world, and you his shadow will achieve immortality. And we the order of chaos are forever here to help you on this task."

"Wait you're here to help me?" Cutler asked.

"Yes are devoted to the serpents shadow, and will help him weaken the bonds trapping Lord Apophis by using chaos seals, to corrupt the bindings. I am Yusef." The old man said, showing Cutler a tattoo similiar to the one he had on his arm, but Yusefs was black and based in ink, as Cutlers was more like a red birthmark. 

"So Yusef, I am what some conduit to your god, then you must obey me." Cutler asked.

"No! We devote ourselves to Apophis, not you. We have our lords best interest at heart. While he sleeps within you, we must protect this body, years and years will go by and eventually we will all get what we want."

"I am no slave!" Cutler said forcing himself upwards and stumbling back.

"In time you will see it is for the best." Yusef said putting out his hands and trapping Cutler in a binding spell. 

----- Japan (2005) ------

Yusef and other members of the cult placed Cutler in a dark room, he had lost his privilege to his rooms once again. Another attempt to escape. He was a prisoner in this place. He had never once heard the Chaos deity speak to him, how were they so sure he was the Sheut. 

But he sat down in the darkness, his hair was loose and wild over his face, his beard scruffy and rough. There was no light to be seen in the room, it was pitch black and no sound, sensory deprivation. 

He would not let them break his spirit though. He closed his eyes and thought, he was stronger than them.

_Vincent!_

He opened his eyes upon hearing his name, in the darkness 2 small balls of fire floating infront of him like eyes. 
_
My Shadow self. You are weak, you are trapped in this place._

"That's your fault, I cannot leave this place you followers have forced me here! Forced me into this shell of a small man. And you have been no help, when it is you they want, they said you favoured me"

_Hahahahahaha why have the forced you Vincent, you are the vessel to their god. I do favour you. But tell me why do they have power over you, if you are their lord? Who gave them power and made you into a little man.  _

"I don't know! You! You gave them power, the power fufill your wishes. To trap me here." 
_
Did I not give you power as well, did I not favour you with my whole shadow, instead of a wisp of a wisp. They took power, power resides where men believe it resides. It's a trick. A shadow on the wall. And a very small man can cast a very large shadow. So Vincent Cutler, son to an unknown mother, survivor to a mysterious father. If you want to change the status quo, all you need to do is take it. Fortune favours the bold..._

----

Yusef came to speak to Cutler today as he usually did each day. To speak the words of chaos to strength the great chaos deity. Cutler was chained behind his back. His eyes looked forward into Yusef.

Yusef as always had that shit eating grin upon his face. 

Halfway through a verse, Cutler spat out. "Fuck you Yusef." Yusef stood up and unrolled the whip he had on his side for just this occasion. And whipped Cutler, it drew blood, but Cutler just laughed. 

"Boy, you always try to overreach your station. I am the grand priest of Apophis, he came to seek me out when he possessed your body, he wants you here, under my control." Yusef sneered.

"Fortune favours the bold, Yusef." Cutler said forcing a smile. As Yusef raised the whip to strike him, Cutler lashed out and grabbed the whip, the chains which had been fortified with runes had melted off his hands. 

"I finally learned what I needed to learn, and that was noone can judge me for taking what I want to survive, preservation within this big river of shit, that's what we must all do."

"Apophis will not forgive you for harming me boy!" Yusef shouted as Cutler held him with surprising strength. 

"I think I can get away with it, considering I am now the new head priest. Apophis is less likely to forgive you in failing to restrain me, but praise me in my efforts. He is unbiased and to find his favour you must be willing to take risks. Do you take risks Yusef." Cutler said opening his mouth and breathing dark fire over the former priest. 

And then he felt it, the throb in his red mark. As he fed chaos to the Red Snake. He had spent years in Japan now, Yusef had liked to talk, he had heards lots of interesting things about this world, and what was happening in Japan past present and future. And it seems to him as he found the perfect way to continue getting what he wanted, Power, feeding the chaos deity and eventually attaining godhood. Something so intertwinned with the English, yet it had been adopted by the Japs, the Holy Grail.


----------



## TehChron (Oct 22, 2013)

Aaron awoke, with a screaming headache from where Alysis had slammed his skull into Robert's.

He blinked slowly, where Archer stood over him, faintly bemused.

"Have a nice nap, Aaron?"

"...Fuck you." The shaman swore, struggling to get up. "Where are the others?" 

His expression suddenly growing serious, Archer tilted his hat towards the rift in the air next to them, "Apparently theres trouble with Cutler, Master. He seems to have gone mad. Killed old William. The rest of the party left in pursuit."

"So we just go through the portal, eh?"

"Right-o."

Aaron stood up to his full height, wobbling slightly in so doing. "Alright, let's do it."

"Hmph. As expected of our vanguard, charging ahead blindly." A man's smooth voice carried over the plain, stopping the Archmage in his tracks.

Archer turned, raising his yew bow up towards the source of the noise, "Who goes there?"

"Simply a humble man of God, and his four companions." A quintet of shadows took shape, approaching the pair. "To be invited across the vastness of space and then left to be left hanging, is exceptionally rude on your part Aaron."

The speaker strode forth, wearing a Priests frock, his brown, unkempt hair sticking up wildly.

The shaman sighed slowly, turning around to face the approaching group. "So it's you bastards."

"Indeed."

Archer quirked an eyebrow, lowering his bow at the groups approach, "You know these people, Aaron?"

The Master of Archer shrugged, a weary expression on his face, "After a fashion. Theyre a bunch of bastards that I work together with."

A shorter figure stumbled forth, having regained his true form. He resembled nothing so much as a cyborg turtle of some kind.

"_Haaaa...._" The turtle exhaled slowly, as if breathing through a respirator, "Aaron. We gonna do this?"

The shaman shook his head in negation, "Not yet, Phalvin. You all wait here, I get the feeling that this fight is far from over. I'll need you later."

A series of clicking noises issued, unintelligibly, before a halting, rough voice answered back, "Affirmative. Herr Gentles, we shall go wait in the nearest bar for your return."

The priest visibly perked up, a smirk growing on his face, "Indeed, Herr Doctor, Greedo. A wonderful idea. You two have fun, while the rest of us go and enjoy ourselves with the local spirits."

Watching the Bastards depart for a night of drinking, Aaron shook his head slightly, and turned to walk towards the portal.

"Coming, Archer?"

"You know it."


----------



## Ichypa (Oct 22, 2013)

Rider sank into the floor again, dipping under Assassin's attack. Rider retreated back to where Berserker and the Casters were. Nicola was still sobbing.
Alysis's muttering stopped, and glow emanated from her hands. She looked down at Nicola.
"Nicola, I know your hurting. I wish we could take care of this ourselves, but we need you help. William raised a fighter, not a quitter, right?" Alysis opened her palms. Piled inside them was the portion of William's ashes Alysis had snagged, infused with a pure white light. Alysis poured it out, but instead of falling to the floor, the ashes floated in the air, swirling and forming a disc. Alysis thrust an arm into the disc and withdrew a huge golden sword, a match to Rider's. Alysis thrust the sword into the floor by Nicola.
"Take up your father's sword, daughter of my blood." Rider said. "Do not allow the slaying of your kin to go unpaid!"


----------



## TehChron (Oct 22, 2013)

Aaron arrived on the scene, just in time to see Alysis drive a golden sword into the ground before Nicola.

"Well, that looks interesting."

"Master, you really do need to look into the context of these things before making snap assumptions like that."


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2013)

Nicola looked at Alysis, "You recovered the sword." She said under muffled words.
"I am head of the Branson family, the time for childish behaviours is over. I only to keep my father happy indulged in this frantic nature, because I knew someday I would have to be mature. I just never thought it would be so soon." She stood up and held the sword up, after taking from the ground, it was light in her hands, like it belonged. 

Sassassin was still flying around Rider, not quite attacking him, but merely trying to get all up in his face.

Nicola looked at Cutler. 
"Vincent, what happened to you." She said calm.

"I decided to stop being a victim, your father told me I could become anything. So I will become a god." He said through a toothy grin.

"I've known you my whole life, and yet you make me and my father the victim now. How is that fair!" She shouted.

"Nothing is fair, if you want to stop being a victim, come and take what you feel is owed!" Cutler shouted. Nicola jumped up and charged at Cutler. 

Balmung being covered in blue electrical energy from the bracelet Caster has gifted her on her 18th birthday. Even as she charged towards him, she knew she was out matched, plus Cutler was flying.


----------



## TehChron (Oct 22, 2013)

"Archer."

"Already on it, Master." The servant produced his bow from thin air, a white shaft appearing in between his fingers as he drew the string of his weapon back. A light sparked into life around the projectile, as Archer smirked.

"PATRIOT ARROW!" The white arrow hurtled skyward, towards the grinning Archmage.

"Feh. Cutler. The only smirking bastard in this outfit..." Aaron muttered, an old flintlock pistol appearing in hand, "Is _me._"


----------



## manidk (Oct 22, 2013)

Serp said:


> Damien had disappeared, Cutler tried to scan around the room, his new eyes might not be able to see him, but if he made and attempt at magecraft he should be able to spot him.



Damien revealed his presence again, standing back beside Robert and the rest of the group.

"He has no openings, this won't be easy, you know."

Robert answered, his voice clearly showing his irritation at the situation before them.  "Doesn't matter.  If his guard is perfect, then we will break through it.  Just help me kill this asshole!"



> The blast of water came towards Cutler, who raised his sword and cut the blast of water, it turning to steam as it touched his blade. "Yes Duracell at least." He said smiling.



"Wisecracking is Aaron's game, you know.  Rather unbecoming of a sorry excuse for a leader such as yourself."

Robert called his snakelike summons to himself as his prana flared again.  The summons bonded to his arms, becoming some sort of bone-armor gauntlets with the tails whipping out freely.  A razor-sharp spine whipped softly across a nearby piece of debris, splitting it in half cleanly.

"I've been waiting to try these out on someone,"  Robert said, a smirk crossing his face as he took up a fighting stance.  Orbs of water began to float around Robert, before being launched at a high velocity.  The power was the same as the stream, but much more concentrated.

Meanwhile, Damien began testing Cutler's defenses more thoroughly, throwing an array of knives, seemingly from nowhere.  Each one was wrapped in a small amount of Prana, both leading them to their target and preparing to explode on impact.



> The small Oni's made their way to Sassassin, who wasn't even paying them much attention he was still fixed on Rider. The Oni's were coming towards him "Hahahaha come closer, come closer, come and play." Small voices beckoned the oni's closer while Assassin looked at Rider.



The Onis ran at S. Assassin, they were within melee distance now, swinging their clubs viciously at him.


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2013)

Cutler looked towards Aaron. "An Arrow really?" Archer's arrow came flying towards Cutler. "And Gentles you think too highly of yourself." Cutler said grabbing Nicola and twisting her to the incoming path of the arrow. 

Archer's arrows were always filled with nasty tricks Cutler wasn't really up for seeing what it was this time, but Damiens knives were harmless enough, the aura of dust he had taken from Sassassins dagger, warped the gravity, prana concentration and even some of the laws within the field of the dust, effectively creating a bounded sphere that would deflect most attacks. 

The Oni's came close to Sassassin and as soon as they stepped on his shadow and their shadows became an extension of his, they turned against them, the shadows rose up and started to wrapped around the Oni's bodies constricting them. Sassassin, simply flew upwards and then towards Cutler to give his master a hand. 

Nicola screamed as Cutler put her between Archer's arrows and himself. She raised Balmung defensively. 

"I'm the best at Archery, I love games!" Sassassin said to Archer and Aaron.


----------



## TehChron (Oct 22, 2013)

The Arrow abruptly screeched to a halt before Nicola, before turning out of the way and continuing on it's way towards Cutler.

Team Alliteration stared down the man-child hovering in front of them with matching expressions of distaste.

Archer quirked an eyebrow, "Now who might you be..." He paused, his nostrils suddenly flaring. "_Orphan!_ Die! Foul creature!" His silvery longsword drawn, Archer charged at Sassassin recklessly, bellowing loudly.

The Archmage to his side simply sighed, placing his face into his palm. "Archer, you'll never hit him with your sword from there. Shoot him down." 

Archer suddenly stopped his advance, regaining his bearings, "Indeed. Ahem. You're right, Aaron." Archer produced his bow once again, this time unfurling a bundle of arrows against his bowstring.

"Let's see how you like a volley, you stinky little miscreant." He fired, the white Patriot Arrow still charging towards Cutler, while a storm of wooden shafts howled their way towards the green clothed flying Servant.


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2013)

"Who you calling Orphan, ORPHAN. I'm a runaway, a very big difference." 

The arrow still came towards Cutler, who this time raised his sword high and attempted to slice the arrow head off. 

A storm of wooden arrows started to fly towards Sassassin, he opened his hands and blew some glitter at them, soon leaves and roots started to sprout from the arrows, until they were planted firmly in the ground, looking like bushy sign posts. Sassassin then summoned a bow from thin air, and pointed it towards Archer. And pulled back the drawstring and fired.


----------



## TehChron (Oct 22, 2013)

Archer quirked an eyebrow at this attempt to hoist him upon his own petard.

He reached out, snatching the arrow out from midair before snapping it cleanly in half between his fingers.

"A runaway you say? Interesting. Did those parents ever bother looking for you after 'you' left?"

Aaron chimed in, from where the arrows had fallen and he had already chopped them into timber with his hatchet, "You know, kid, blowing all that fairy dust everywhere makes you look more than a little bit homosexual." As a number of small wooden objects rolled to his feet, he kicked them around, forming a perimeter, each infused with his Preservation Origin.

Archer drew back his bowstring once again, this time loading a metallic arrow, with an awkwardly shaped arrowhead. 

"Excellent point, Master. PATRIOT ARROW!"


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2013)

Sassassin shrugged. "I never looked back, nor cared. You seem to be projecting. And that applies to you too with the homosexual remark as well." He said raising an eyebrow and looking at Aaron. 

Sassassin raised his bow and pointed it towards Archer, this time with no Arrow knocked.


----------



## manidk (Oct 23, 2013)

Serp said:


> Damiens knives were harmless enough, the aura of dust he had taken from Sassassins dagger, warped the gravity, prana concentration and even some of the laws within the field of the dust, effectively creating a bounded sphere that would deflect most attacks.



"Well, fuck.  On to the next one then...  The golden globe in Damien's hand glowed again, producing five copies of Damien.  The six Damiens ran towards Cutler at once from all angles, swinging their golden swords down.



> The Oni's came close to Sassassin and as soon as they stepped on his shadow and their shadows became an extension of his, they turned against them, the shadows rose up and started to wrapped around the Oni's bodies constricting them.



"Hmm, shadows..."  Caster mumbled, watching his summons being held down by S. Assassin's attack.  The Oni's melted back in to prana, which returned to Caster.  "I suppose I'll need one with more attack power then...  But it'll take some time."

_"I'll cover you, bro!  That's what friends are for, after all?"_

"Sorry... Bro, but you are not the company I try to keep."

Berserker looked at Caster, then over at the Onis currently disappearing.  Then back to Caster, then the Onis again, then himself, before shrugging.

_"Whatever floats your boat, amigo.  Just stay behind me and cook up something good."_

Meanwhile, Robert was blasting on a wave of water straight towards Cutler, slightly behind one of the six Damiens.  His right fist was pulled back, before being launched forward by another jetstream, aimed straight at Cutler's gut.


----------



## Serp (Oct 23, 2013)

The Damiens launched themselves at Cutler, he raised his sword. And the Ankh symbol blazed. The sword runed with Egyptian magic and also transformed gold with Saber's magic.

Seven 6ft snake monsters made of metal bones and covered in deadly chaos fire. Raising the temperature in the room multiple degrees. 

One of them jumped up and wrapped itself over Cutler's upper body. While the other six turned to face the other Damiens.


----------



## TehChron (Oct 24, 2013)

Hand in his chest pocket, Aaron reached down to grab one of the pieces of timber he had just set down. Smiling at the remaining presence of the magic dust used to warp the original arrow, Aaron withdrew his hand. The tips of his gloves smudged with paint, charged with his own prana and infused with his origin.

"You know, Cutler, I always liked you better when you were more down to earth." Smudging runes of sympathetic binding unto the timber, he swiftly stomped the wood into the floor at his feet. As the stick pierced the bottom of the room, Aaron snapped his fingers, causing the tip of it to begin smouldering.

The floor buckled, and then began convulsing violently as prana was channeled through the totems scattered throughout the room, focusing on the point where Aaron had inserted the stick into the floor.

"Now why don't you come down and have a little man to man chat with me?"

The floor heaved, and then warped, stretching towards Cutler, sucking in matter from the rest of the building in order to maintain it's mass as it formed a pair of crude grips, directed at the Archmagus. And at Sassassin. 

Archer, meanwhile, simply smirked, "You know, boy. Engaging in a contest of Archery with me " The Emerald Archer quirked an eyebrow playfully, "Now then, perhaps you better start running? This particular arrow can send you on a one way trip to a location of a rather depressing sort."


----------



## Byrd (Oct 24, 2013)

Jimmy wakes up midst countless corpses and destroyed buildings... He quickly took note of the area before standing up and wiping the dirt from his clothing..

_"What happen"_ he mutter

Lancer was standing on top of an adjacent building keeping watch and hadn't notice that Jimmy was awoken


----------



## Ichypa (Oct 24, 2013)

"Mistress!" Rider said. Alysis understood and leapt off of Grani. Rider took advantage of the distraction that was Archer and Aaron's attack, and dived through the warped floor, walls, and ceiling. He closed on Cutler, and snatched Nicola out of his grasp, placing her behind him before diving through the floor again. He reemerged next to Alysis and Caster1.
"Be wary of the power of the Fae, daughter of my blood." Rider cautioned. "In my day, they were far crueler and far more fearsome than Disney portrays them."


----------



## Serp (Oct 27, 2013)

Sassasin opened his mouth and the same words came out as that Archer has just been speaking. "Now then, perhaps you better start running? This particular arrow can  send you on a one way trip to a location of a rather depressing sort."
He said as he held his arrowless bow, towards Archer.

Rider had saved Nicola from being beside Cutler as he transformed.

Nicola looked up at Rider and smiled. 

Victor and Rider2 were with caster, NuRider was busy forcing rum down his throat. When there was a noise, it sounded like the dead moaning. Cutler stopped and turned. 

Trip and Lancer had appeared despite being previously AWOL. Lancer was holding what looked like an Urn. He threw the urn and it shattered, sending dust everywhere. Then Lancer pulled out a small notebook made of papyrus.

"NO, YOU MUST NOT READ FROM THE BOOK!" Cutler shouted. As Lancer began to chant. The Ashes from the Urn turning into undead soldiers. Lancer smirked. "History and Modern Media has twisted my Legend enough Cutler." Lancer replied. 

"Assassin! We must leave." Cutler shouted.


----------



## TehChron (Oct 28, 2013)

Aaron's ears perked up, listening to Lancer's intonations. He turned towards the Servant in outright fascination, Cutler being long forgotten.

Archer, however, found himself oddly curious at the Orphans declaration. He looked down, as if suddenly realizing something.

"Aaron, quickly! Chop his shadow off!" The Servants tone was thick with urgency, attempting to grab his Masters attention. 

It succeeded, as the surge of mass barreled towards Sassassin, and Archer moved to leap out of its way.


----------



## manidk (Oct 28, 2013)

Serp said:


> The Damiens launched themselves at Cutler, he raised his sword. And the Ankh symbol blazed. The sword runed with Egyptian magic and also transformed gold with Saber's magic.
> 
> Seven 6ft snake monsters made of metal bones and covered in deadly chaos fire. Raising the temperature in the room multiple degrees.
> 
> One of them jumped up and wrapped itself over Cutler's upper body. While the other six turned to face the other Damiens.



The snakes flew straight through the Damien copies, while the real Damien quickly dug his sword into the ground.  The sword cut through the floor like butter, cauterizing the wood on either side into a smooth surface.  It wasn't much, but it gave him enough leverage to flip his body around.  The snake's tail slid against his pauldron as Damien ducked away.

Robert, unimpeded, continued forward.  His practically rocket-propelled fist now only inches from Cutler's gut, the bone-snake bonded with his arm opened it's mouth wide, its fangs ready to strike.


----------



## Serp (Oct 29, 2013)

Assassins shadow started to twist. As the zombie soldiers ran towards Cutler. The Shadow turned into tendrils and one went to intercept the zombies. Assassin still stood with his bow in place. 

Cutler turned to face Robert, the flaming snake body wrapped across his body shifted. Cutler jumped into his attack, with his fist flame propelled and the fangs bared as the waited to clash with Roberts.


----------



## manidk (Nov 1, 2013)

Serp said:


> Cutler turned to face Robert, the flaming snake body wrapped across his body shifted. Cutler jumped into his attack, with his fist flame propelled and the fangs bared as the waited to clash with Roberts.



Time began to slow down.  Or at least Robert's perception of it.  "_So, this is what those swordsmen are always talking about, huh?  This is pretty cool._"

Robert watched in slow motion as the distance between Cutler's fist and his own continuously decreased.

Six inches.

Robert couldn't stop now, even if he wanted to.  His fist was being propelled with enough force that either his arm will break in a collision with Cutler's, or his shoulder will be dislocated from missing him.

Five inches.

The snakes wrapped around both of their arms were hissing and spitting in a frenzy, their bloodlust whipped up to its peak.

Four inches.

_"I hope Gil has enough prana left for Enkidu, this is really gonna sting..."_

Three inches.

The fire and water auras wrapped around the twin snakes were now close enough to touch.  Steam began to erupt upwards.  Robert's fist was already being scalded.

Two inches.

The fangs of the snakes were now beginning to sink into their opposites.  Their tails were thrashing around wildly.  Their fight was completely separate from the clashing of fists that was about to begin.

One inch.

Robert let out a yell.  His mind was now completely clear.  His eyes focused on Cutler's own, briefly sensing something behind them... Sadness?  Loneliness?  It didn't matter now.  He had already gone too far for redemption in Robert's mind.

Their fists met, and time flowed again.

A shockwave burst out, moving outward in all directions from their fists.  In an instant, the walls of the room they were fighting in were barren.  Portraits and candles previously suspended on the walls were now thrown to the floor.  The shockwave, having nowhere to go, rebounded back to its point of origin before bursting straight upwards and downwards.  The concentrated force simultaneously blew a hole in both the floor and ceiling above and below their fists.  Steam exploded outwards after the the shockwave.  Robert was blown back, his shattered bonesnake shimmering into nothingness, its prana returning to its owner.  Robert's now-useless arm was throbbing.  "_Feels like I shattered everything, jesus christ...  There's no way Cutler came out of that unscathed..."_

The walls were buckling inwards as small pieces broke off and sped towards the holes the shockwave created, mingling in with the portraits and bookshelves that had been disturbed from their previous resting places on the walls.  "_That Origin of Aaron's sure is useful..."_  Robert shook his head, realizing again what just happened, and began to look up towards where Cutler was.  The steam still filled the room, entirely too dense to see through.  A figure was barely visible, but there was no way to tell what sort of condition it was in.


----------



## Serp (Nov 5, 2013)

Cutlers arm was mangled on his side, a mess of flesh his bone, bone of the snake and smoke and steam. Cutlers good arm was clutching the broken one, as it started to steam. His healing ability slowly fixing it but the foreign objects forced it to heal in a way that could only be described as wrong. The bones of the snake fused to his bones while the chaos energy knit it together with fire.

"AAAAAAAARG!" Cutler shouted, his eye glowing a bright red. His index finger and baby finger replaced by bone fangs wrapped patchily with flesh, the rest of the arm, a mangled mess of scar tissue, bone and burns. 

"You bastard!" Cutler exclaimed at Robert. "Assassin! Get us out of here!"

"In a minute, I'm busy." Sassassin abandoned what he was doing and clicked his fingers, and Cutler started to pixelate, turning into golden dust that was slowly started to vanish into Cutler's cellphone in his pocket. Sassassin was left behind as his Master vanished into his world. 

Sassassin looked around at the people in the room. A grim smile covered his mouth. "Now he is gone, I can have more fun."


----------



## Ichypa (Nov 5, 2013)

Rider twirled his sword in a great looping motion as Alysis leapt back onto Grani.
"I'll show you fun, boy. I'll show you the kind of fun we had back in my day."
"I'll help." Alysis said. She raised a hand, and it began to crackle with electricity. She looked thoughtfully at Sassassin's pocket, which contained his cell phone. "Cell phone are such...delicate things when you think about it, aren't they? Why, if something were to go wrong, all the information on them could simply...disappear."


----------



## Serp (Nov 5, 2013)

Sassassin nodded, "And they could be used trace things and bother me." Sassassin bent down and picked up Cutlers phone and crushed it into dust. 

Sassassin nodded, but smiled. "I won't be entertaining you, my boys will."
Sassassin clapped his hands and out came a wave of shadows that started to solidify and form 3 bodies. 

Three young boys stood, wearing animal hides and holding swords.
"Go get them boys!"

The boys snarled something feral, and drew their swords. 

Sassassin waved his hand and vanished.


----------



## manidk (Nov 6, 2013)

Berserker detected the danger in front of them instantly.  Robert was still laid out on the ground, and only a few meters from where the new arrivals stood.

_"Shit, not enough prana for a Rift right now...  Only one way to do this."_

Berserker summoned a strange weapon into his hand.  It resembled a sideways "V," except with curved points and edges.  Pulling his arm back, he tossed it with great speed and precision.  The boomerang flew through the room, skirting directly in front of the newcomers before twisting back and flying straight at Robert.

"Oh you motherfu-"  The interior of the projectile caught Robert in the chest, pulling him through the air in circular motion before Berserker caught him by the collar.

_"Rescue complete!"_  A big grin stretched across his face.

"Yeah, great.  Let's add cracked ribs and nausea to my current list of ailments.  Sounds like a super idea...  Thanks though, I guess."

_"No problem, boss.  Remember, you die, I die."_

"I'd like to think selfishness isn't the only factor in your rescue..."

_"Shut up and get behind me for now...  This doesn't look good."_

Robert sighed as he stumbled behind the rest of the group.  A thin layer of water surrounded his arm, stopping the flow of blood as microscopic summons tried to repair it.  They worked slowly, but they were also his only choice right now.


----------



## Ichypa (Nov 9, 2013)

"Damn it!" Rider said as the Servant escaped. He hesitated; Sassassin could not possibly escape him, he could simply ride through the roof and circumvent his wild men. But if he did, he would face Sassassin alone, something Rider didn't think was a very good idea at this point. And more importantly, he would leave his comrades vulnerable to fight without his aid. Robert was badly injured, as was Caster1 and Saber1; Nicola was the last of his blood, and he frankly was pretty certain that Aaron would use Robert as a human shield given the opportunity, so he couldn't leave them unsupervised. He trusted Rider2 and his master to do what was honorable, but he didn't know enough about the rest of their enemies-turned allies to trust them yet.
Rider ground his teeth, but knew what he had to do. He raised his sword, and let out a battle cry.
"For the Volsungs!" he roared, and charged the three wild men.


----------



## Serp (Nov 10, 2013)

As Rider charged the wild men, Lancer turned to Trip.
"I can heal Robert Master, but if I do I cannot use the guards currently until my Prana returns."
Trip thought on it a moment, "Can'y I heal him?"
"No you may have the eventual means but you have not studies the ways of our magecraft, so far only your natural abilities as the blood of the great house may be accessed."
"Very well, heal Robert I would rather a living ally and a score of damned ones."

Lancer nodded and pointed his staff at Robert. "Seneb!" He commanded and shot the healing blast towards Robert.

As Rider continued to charge towards The Lost boys, they jumped up high and seemed ready to pounce on him their swords drawn and teeth snarling. 

Rider2 was on his surf dinghy blasting off behind Rider. 
"My brother and fellow Knight let us dance this battle with these savage curs!" He shouted as he too went to intercept the boys.

Lancer lay down on the floor, he was tired. Behind him deep in corner where he and Trip had come from, where noone could see it was a golden Sarcophagus, it was glowly fainting. Lancer had summoned the box true, but it was feeding itself with it's own energy, soon they would have even more help.


----------



## manidk (Nov 11, 2013)

Serp said:


> Lancer nodded and pointed his staff at Robert. "Seneb!" He commanded and shot the healing blast towards Robert.



The blast hit Robert's arm as he was enveloped in a soft golden glow.

"Well, this ain't half bad at all..."  He could feel a little of prana returning as well, and sent it towards Berserker, who was looking a little beat up himself.

_"Curaga?  Hm, no, the feeling is different...  Not bad though.  Thanks buddy."_

-------------

Damien stood in front of Caster, who was still pouring prana into his latest Oni.  Damien snapped his fingers as the golden orb disappeared and was replaced by another sword.  The new sword had none of the regality of the golden one he currently held, but instead was surrounded by faint shadows.  
This was the sword of his ancestor, Alta?r Ibn-La'Ahad, and it brought all of his experiences with it.  If the Sword of Eden in his right hand represented Power, then the Sword of Alta?r in his left represented technique.  Damien charged in at one of the Lost Boys currently bearing down on the Riders.  He knew that he was no matches for even the weakest of servants, but even a small delay would help greatly.


----------



## Ichypa (Nov 11, 2013)

As the wild men leapt at him, Rider was infused with prana, giving him a powerful, energized glow. Grani's leg bunched up, and then he sprang, rocketing toward the wild man in the center. Rider flipped the sword to the side, grasped the hilt in both hands, and made a great horizontal slash, aiming to make the three wild men into six half-men.
Alysis turned around.
"Lancer, help Saber and Caster as much as you can, too! Victor, Rider, wanna join the fun?" she called, a lightning bolt forming in her fist.


----------



## TehChron (Nov 12, 2013)

Aaron stood to the side, hefting his hatchet up as he waited for the NeoMaster to eliminate himself from the battle.

After all, just because everyone else had bizarrely found themselves ok with allying with those who were present to kill them before, did not mean that Aaron felt that they were worth making an effort to keep around. He still had his friends waiting in the wings, and between the 7 of them, he was certain that they would be enough to take down Cutler.

Even if the other Archmages found themselves unwilling to work with him.

Archer simply stood back, watching Sassassin escape, a scowl appearing on his face as the flying orphan made its departure.


----------



## Serp (Nov 16, 2013)

The lost boys had extreme amounts of Dexterity and contorted in ways that weren't human to avoid Rider's slash, only for Rider2 to appear behind them with his cutlass drawn, when one of them turned towards him and spat something black in his face. Rider2 screamed and fell to the floor.

The third lost boy turned to Damien and had his chipped and jagged sword drawn, he hissed towards Damien and charged.

In the back of the room the golden Sarcophagus started to glow, and Damien's sword of Eden responded in kind.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 19, 2013)

Jimmy ever since awakening... travel around the city to gain info on what had happen... Lancer was keeping watch as this was a time of war.... 

_"Geez"_ Jimmy mutters to himself... what happen he wondered... 

Countless corpses & destruction is what he remembered... and a faint image of the man who killed his father... he need leads fast... but didn't know where to turn to


----------



## Ichypa (Nov 20, 2013)

Rider swore as the wild men dodged his blade. They were quick; as quick as Sassassin had been.
"Caster, Master of Caster, hold your ground for now! We're going to have to take these one on one!" Rider charged the wild man that had attacked Rider2, coming to the defense of his brother-in-alcohol. Instead of mighty swing, this time Rider made a quick, precise slash from above and to the right.


----------



## Serp (Nov 26, 2013)

Rider one's slash was so fast and so clean the Lost boy had not even noticed he had been cut, and jumped back, smiling not aware of his predicament. 

Rider2 clasping his hands across his eyes, whatever the lost boy had spat at him meant he couldn't see. 
"Bloody Hell!" 

Caster he had been slowly recovering stood up and pointed towards the Lost boy Rider1 had slashed. "You should be dead, you just got cut in half!"

The lost boy turned to Caster. "I'm dead?" He said in a surprisingly soft yet confused boyish voice. Before exploding into a mixture of shadow and dust.


----------



## Ichypa (Nov 26, 2013)

Rider blinked as the Lost Boy disintegrated in front of him. _Well,_ he thought, _I'm going to have to remember that one._
"Are you...well, not permanently maimed, Rider?" he asked Rider2. He snagged Rider2's whiskey with the tip of his sword and dropped it into the injured Servant's hand.


----------



## Serp (Nov 27, 2013)

Rider2 grabbed his bottle of booze and fumbled with the top, before taking a large swig. 
"Ahhh that feels good." He said burping.

"I'm still blind though." He said nonchalantly. "Anyone here good at healing magic, I'll give you a swig of me juice!"

"Rider! What did you put into that strike, do you have any idea why he just exploded like that?" Caster asked Rider1, watching as Damien took on the other Lost boy.


----------



## manidk (Nov 30, 2013)

Damien's Sword of Eden was glowing with a mysterious light.  He swung the sword towards the Lost Boy in front of him...  But it was almost like the sword itself was guiding his body into the attack.  

With Altair's sword held out ready for defense, Damien slashed horizontally at the Lost Boy, the golden aura of the sword radiating outwards as he did.


----------



## TehChron (Nov 30, 2013)

Aaron simply sighed, withdrew a large pistol from midair, and began shooting at the Lost Boys at random.

Archer put mildly more effort into it, launching volleys of arrows into the room, leaving little room to dodge


----------



## Serp (Dec 3, 2013)

As Damien's sword sprayed the golden light forward, a load roar of sound filled with Prana shot forward and the Lost boys fell back stunned and dazed. The Lost boy struck directly by his strike started to dissolve as the waves of sound and light hit body. 

Elsewhere as he dissolved, Cutler was standing infront of Cleopatra's needle, and his tattoo started to glow. He turned to Sassassin, "Did you feel that Thomas, the death and fighting of the Prana's of the masters are filling up the chaos seals faster and faster, it seems the grail backfired by bringing in more masters."

As he said that Sassassin fell to the ground with his hand on his chest, he flickered with a few 1s and 0s. Cutler looked down, "Oh I apologise for that. Still your immunity to that should grow with this new increase of chaos Prana." 

Cutler placed out his hands towards the column, and it started to glow with red energy. Sassassin had regained his composure and was sitting down infront of column, he shut his eyes and returned to concentrate on his lost boys. 

Caster and the others we scanning the room, the whole building was breaking down. And if someone looked close, the wisps of black shadow tendrils and pixie dust were floating around in miniscule form, slowly incepting the air with Sassassin's touch. "We need to leave and catch Cutler!" Nicola shouted to the others and urged them to leave.


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Damien stared at the place where the Lost Boy hit by his sword previously stood, now reduced to dust.

"Wasn't expecting that...  Looks like the sword is beginning to live up to its various legends.  Caster!  Done yet?  I don't know how long this is going to last!"

"Less than one minute remains, master.  Do what you can until then."

Damien looked back at the remaining Lost Boys, who were already regrouping for another offensive, then over to his unlikely allies.

"Shall we?"


----------



## Serp (Dec 4, 2013)

Caster1 got up and walked next to Damien, "My boy, I see a great intiuitive soul within you, but surely you must know the power which just came from your sword was not of it's own design."

The remaining 2 lost boys were streaming around the room, laughing and cackling.
Caster1 looked back at Damien and then to the Riders and Caster2. Even giving a glance at Lancer and the golden Coffin in the back of the room. 

"Lets?... Lets!" he said and opened his hands, blue crackles of electromagnetic energy began to fly. "We are gonna need to work together on this one." He said looking around.

Rider2 was standing up, his eyes still scarred, but he had his bottle of rum in his hand. He turned to Lancer1, "Teamwork ey?" And threw him his bottle of rum. "For the cause!" 

Lancer looked down at the bottle of dark brown liquid and sighed before taking a large swig, he was instantly charged with Prana. "Seneb!" He shouted pointing his staff at Rider2 healing his eyes. Although healed, a blackness still hung over them.

"Pah better than nothing I guess." Rider said, before gesturing to the others if they wanted a drink and the bottle exchanged hands.

Nicola stood up, resting on her sword. "I'll have a drink, if you don't mind."


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2013)

Damien takes Caster1's words to heart, noticing a trail of golden light leading to a different part of the room.

"Well, nonetheless it's a welcome bonus.  I'd like a shot of that Rum myself, if there is any to spare.  Liquid courage sounds pretty good right about now."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 7, 2013)

"Before we get too drunk -- again -- or go charging off to save the day and/or get ourselves killed, there's something I want to know." Alysis said. She jabbed a finger at Trip and Lancer. "You two. Explain yourselves. Since the moment this shit started going down, it was wholly apparent that Cutler was afraid of you for some reason. Explain why and how, and if you think you can put a stop to whatever Cutler's doing."


----------



## manidk (Dec 8, 2013)

Robert and Damien spoke up simultaneously.

"That's nice, but where is the rum?"


----------



## Serp (Dec 9, 2013)

Trip raised his hand in defense.
"Well don't look at me, apparently from the moment Cutler adopted me, he knew of my background and was determined to stop me getting a servant." 

Victor walked up to Damien and then Robert passing them the glazed bottle of rum.

"Well it seems the Egyptian magic his uses, I have a natural affinity to it, and well according to Lancer, I am a pharaoh who can stop Cutler by disrupting his magic and channelling Ra before he can channel Apophis."

"Young Lord Trip, is the son of Visneya, nephew to Rashen on his mothers side, and child of Tohsaka on his fathers side. He is connected to this battle more deeply than one could imagine just by virtue of his blood. This is why Cutler wants him dead now, why Apophis wanted him alive and under watch before. As a high priest it is my duty to help the young master and ready him for this battle."

Trip raised his hands in a shrug and turned to the lost boys. 
"Let me try this. If they are made from chaos and shadows, how about some light and order." He waved his hands towards the boys and a bright white fire seemed to roll over the creatures. And the light rather than the fire seemed to repel them, as the flames started to purify.

"Attack them now!" Lancer shouted to the rest of the hoard.


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

Robert and Damien took deep swigs of the rum, both immediately feeling the prana flowing into them.

"Caster!  Is this enough!?"

"Indeed, master!"  The prana was enough to finish Caster's Oni creation.  A large fireball erupted in front of Caster, the smoke clearing to reveal a red Oni wrapped in an armor of flames.  Caster fell to the back of the group, commanding the Oni.  "Charge!"

The flame Oni blasted towards the Lost Boys like a meteor, flames flaring off of it's claws.

Simultaneously, Berserker again entered the fray, wielding twin Masamunes.  He charged in alongside the Oni, Katana's pointed outwards at either side, intending to slash through two of the Lost Boys at once.


----------



## Serp (Dec 11, 2013)

"NO!" Lancer shouted.
"Do not use flames not designed of order!" Lancer finished up. 

The Lost boys jumped towards the Oni hoping to absorb some of his flames and use it to empower themselves.

Trip then turned his blinding light towards the Oni, infusing the demon with his light and flames of order. 

The Oni rolled through them and Berserker jumped in and slashed the two lost boys in half. 

"Now! Banish them!" Lancer shouted.


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Wish you would've told me that earlier!"  Damien yelled at Lancer.

Robert yelled after "How the hell do we banish them?  Light?"


----------



## Serp (Dec 11, 2013)

"Well I didn't know you were going to use fire against the servants of an evil fire mage." Lancer said in monotone. 


"Light only seems to hurt them!" Trip said to Robert. 

Before turning to Alysis "How did Rider, kill the other one?" Trip asked her.


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"Well Robert uses water but that doesn't mean Berserker can't drown!"  Damien shot back.

_"Light, huh?  I have just the thing!"_

Berserker's katanas were replaced by the familiar golden sword.

_"EEXXXXXXX"_

Golden prana flared up around the blade as Berserker lifted it high above his head, illuminating the room.

_"CALIBURRRRRRRR!_  The sword was brought down as the Lost Boy were enveloped in light and prana.  Blinded, the group would have to wait and see what became of them.


----------



## Serp (Dec 11, 2013)

Trip turned to Damien and smirked. "If Robert was possessed by a water god, I would assume he and his Servant would be allowed some leway."

Excalibur's blast went through the lost boys, their bodies now a mangled mess of blood and guts, but they were slowly reforming. It was like a game, although the light held them off, it was if they just gained another +1 up. 

"Light doesn't seem to be putting them down for good." Trip said looking to Robert and then to Lancer. 

"These are not the same as servants or humans. These are manifestations of Assassins mind, how do we beat a hallucination?" Caster asked thinking back to when the first one had vanished after Rider's slash.


----------



## manidk (Dec 11, 2013)

"We let them know they're dead, I'd imagine...  Break the hallucination, in a way."  Robert pondered for a moment...

"But can our words reach them?  There has got to be some trick to it."

_"One way to find out, right?"_  Berserker cupped six hands over his mouth and breathed in deeply.  _"Hey assholes!  I just disintegrated your bodies with the Sword Of Promised Victory!  The goddamn grail couldn't survive that, what makes you think you could!?" _


----------



## Serp (Dec 11, 2013)

The lost boys slowly reforming, were getting ready to attack again when they heard Berserkers words.

"Promised victory?" One said to the other.

"Wait does that mean we are dead?" the other asked.

"Now that i think about it, I feel kinda weak." Said the first one before disintegrating.

The remaining one just screamed and fell apart.

"Well I guess thats over with." Rider2 exclaimed, as his vision began to return. 

"Good can we leave now!?" Nicola said pouting.


----------



## manidk (Dec 12, 2013)

"...Yeah, leaving sounds good."

_"Weenie."_

"Quiet, you.  Damien, Caster, what are ya'll doing?"

Damien looked at Robert seriously.  "I'll help you guys out... But let's not forget the original purpose of use Neo Masters being called here.  I'm going to find a way to circumvent all this with no bloodshed involved beyond what is necessary."

"Suit yourself... Nicola, Alysis, Aaron, Trip... What's the plan from here on out?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 13, 2013)

"I don't know about you guys." Alysis said with a harsh gleam in her eyes. "But I intend to hunt down Culter and force-feed him his own esophagus."
"But first. Who's up for a little road trip?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 13, 2013)

"OOOOOHHHHH ME ME ME MEMEMEMEMEMEME!

"I'd be delighted!"

Damien merely spoke quietly to Caster in the back of the room.


----------



## Serp (Dec 14, 2013)

Rider2 spoke up. "Aye how about a voyage, my ship can carry you all. And with my sextant with the right tweaking we can go anywhere and everywhere." 

"Well as long as we get away from here I am fine, my house is fucking destroyed where should we go?" Nicola asked.

"Erm I have a few ideas, but I'd like to see if anyone else as any better ideas first." Trip responded.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 15, 2013)

"Okay, so here's my plan." Alysis said, and began pacing in front of the gathered mages. "We're going to need all the power we can get to fight Cutler. I've had an idea since I entered the war of how to get some if thing started going sour. It took me most of the year I've been with Rider convince him to participate, since it was unlikely to work, but with circumstances being what they are, I think It'll be far far more likely to work out now." Alysis turned to face the others. "I'm going to Asgard, home of Rider's gods, to ask for their help. If its for the cause of preventing a premature Ragnarok, I'm sure they'll be willing to help out."
"The problem is how to get there. On Grani, Rider and I could easily get there by ourselves, but I'm not sure if the rest of you could come. However, with new friends gained and old friends lost, there might be another way. Nicola's RM that she gets from her sword should put us in about the same neighborhood as Asgard, and Victor's Rider's ship could carry all of us the rest of the way."
"So that's my idea. Trip, what was it that you had?"


----------



## Serp (Dec 15, 2013)

Trip stood calmly and thought about it for a while. He had never really been on for the harsh land of the Norse folk and finding out he was related to some deep Egyptian nonesense.
"Aylsis that sounds like a great idea." He said fixing his suit. "But I would like to see or at least have some insight into what Cutler is doing before we head off anywhere." 

"Normally I'd be itching for revenge, but thinking like and adult now, I wouldn't want to go in unprepared." She said musing to herself. "But I wouldn't like to leave without seeing what that snake is upto, and Apophis too." Nicola added. 

There was a rumble behind then, and the golden sarcophagus started to shake. Until it blasted open with a golden light, and a familar blond haired man rose out. 



"I say we kill the bastard! But every knight needs to know what they are up against." Saber added.


----------



## manidk (Dec 17, 2013)

"Fuck it, let's go."

_"Yes, let's."_


----------



## Serp (Dec 17, 2013)

The crew loaded themselves up onto Rider's boat and the magical mist started to roll out leading them towards the embankment where Cutler and Sassassin where doing the ritual. 

"Haha the fools." Cutler said smiling. Before Sassassin stood up and started to float towards the boat. 

"No Assassin come back!" Cutler shouted. He placed his hand on the base of cleopatra's needle and rose his other hand towards the ship. A blast of deep red fire came shooting out and exploded into the ship. 

"FUCK!" Rider2 shouted as the fire hit the boat. "This is some deep magical fire, its eating away at the very prana that summoned the boat. Everybody out!" He shouted.

As he shouted Sassassin flew up and covered the group in Pixie dust.

They landed softly on the ground. 

"Glad you could make it here!' Cutler said smiling, walking to Trip slowly touching his face with his mangled bone hand. 

"You have something I need." He said smiling, before pulling out a small knife and making a cut on trips cheek. A drop of blood dribbled down and Cutler caught it on his finger tip. Then he walked back over to the needle and placed the hand with the blood onto the monument and there was a glow. Everything became hotter.

"Yes the portal is opening." Cutler shouted. "But first I need your magecraft!" He shouted and raised his hand, and walked along them touching them one by one and removing their chaos seals, that were used to sustain the servants but also fuel Apophis break out. But he also touched the Neo-masters as well and they felt a flame go deep inside them, one that was burning away at their command seals, they didn't have much time remaining either.

Berserker, Saber, Caster, Rider, Archer and Lancer all started to fade away and Cutler stood laughing. Before placing his hands on the monument once more, and the red symbols started to trail along it. 

Trip had to think hard, he couldn't move and Lancer was gone. His blood was used to open the portal and right now Apophis was coming out. But maybe, just maybe if his blood was being used to power the portal opening, which was what was in turn giving Sassassin so much power, maybe it would work. But maybe wasn't enough now, he had to believe in the connection. He closed his eyes and focused on his inner fire. And then released it. 

There was a wave of golden flames, pushing everyone back. Even Cutler looked stunned, before his face shock turned to a sneer. He was still working on opening the portal. "Assassin stop them!" he shouted.

"Caster..." Nicola said, she had just lost both her father figures and was on the edge of a mental break down.

"Guys I still have Rider! we need to go!" Victor shouted. Sassassin flew in and swiped his dagger at Victor, Rider jumped in and tried to block the strike, but Sassassin moved ever so quickly and sliced through Rider's wrist, his hand went flying. 
"AARG!" Rider shouted while Sassassin smirked. 

"Well I'm not leaving." Aaron said pulling out Timber falls. And walking towards Sassassin. "If the rest of you aren't man enough, I'll sort this." 

"Aaron now is not the time to be overly arrogant, get in the boat!" Trip shouted to his partner. 

"I'll meet you later boys!" He said jumping into Sassassin.

"We have to go to Ruler!" Victor shouted as Rider summoned another ship, his wound bleeding profusely, this one was weak and rickety, but it could just about fly.

They looked back to where Cutler had just striped them off their powers as easy as anything. They were flying away the short distance to South Kensington. The ship landed and they stumbled inside. Only Caster and Rider remained, but Rider was failing fast.

Ruler was there to greet them. 
"Get in fast!" he shouted. 

"Quick quick, Cutler now has all the chaos seals and the blood of a pharoah. He can open the portal!" Ruler said rushing through the museum leading them down somewhere. "And I can feel my power draining, Caster and Rider will also vanish soon as the chaos magic incepts them, it is running into me and then out again, the other servants are already feeling the burn and wont last much longer either." Ruler said, Wallace was nowhere to be seen. 

"What happened, Cutler can just take out servants away like that! And now he has the power of a GOD!" Trip shouted at Ruler.

"Yes he granted you the magecraft you were using to break the rules of the grail, and no, he does not have the power of a god yet. The seal was designed so only a pharaoh chosen of Ra could open it, leaving Apophis sealed forever. But with enough chaos energy and your blood he was able to do so. But his body is still not of noble blood, he cannot hold Apophis power yet."

"What do you mean yet!?" Nicola asked. 

"His body is weak, like a human the divinity ranking is very low. But if he was to find magical items that could increase his strength of mind and body he could slowly regain control over all of his powers."

"You say his powers, like he already has them." Victor added.

"Yes Cutler will be no more, once the portal is open. Cutler was his sheut, his shadow and statue his avatar in the mortal realm. And like I said Cutlers body has no divinity thus is can be killed as the good cannot circumvent the bodies strength with his own divinity." 

"So he can be killed?" Trip asked.

"Yes before he gains an immortal body yes, there are ways to achieve immortality, tales and stories if he completes them then his body will be strong enough to host Apophis and all his power and we would be doomed. You need to stop him. But make no mistake he will come for you." Ruler said grabbing his chest as he still walked down the corridor. 

"You're about to vanish as is the only two servants we have, how are we gonna stop him?" Nicola said desperately. 

"You are Mages first! And I have a plan." Ruler said. They were deep in the Darwin centre now.

Before them stood 7 vials. 

"Rider is dying, this is the ulitmate sacrifice but fear not you will return." 

"What are you talking about?" Rider asked as he continued to wince in pain. 

"You as a servant of the grail will disappear, as will I and the other servants. But anything you affected with your magecraft will remain. As will the masters as they flesh and blood. So you will need to be as they are."

"What do you mean, as we are?" Nicola asked Ruler. 

"We haven't much time. I'm sorry!" "Evolution!" Ruler said before plunging a knife into his own chest and ran the blood from the wound over the vials before his collapsed and started to Vanish.

Rider collapsed and vanished and Caster seemed to boil away. "NO!" Victor shouted. 

But the Vials were starting to bubble, the small amount of blood on each one started to grow and take shape. 

They started to look like people. Slowly growing before them, they could see two blond males, one dark haired male, one red haired male with a dark complexion, one brown haired male and one bald male. The 7th figure remained unchanged with no features.

And then they opened their eyes. 
"Nicola!" The naked form of Nikola Tesla said running towards Nicola, and she grabbed him and held him tight.

"Your back!" Trip said walking to Lancer.

Lancer shook his head. "Worse, we are human. Our noble Phantasms are gone! And looking at Caster."

Tesla looked up. "Not you! Although we could do with some clothes." Lancer said before raising his hand and saying the word "Shenti!" Everyone was no clothed, but Lancer was breathing hard.  

"Being Human doesn't feel as good as I thought it would." 

"So you still have magic!?" Trip said.

"As a human I was a mage, so yes I also have my other skills. Just my grail gifted magecraft has gone." 

"You said something about Caster." Nicola reminded him.

"Oh yes, it seems that the neo Caster has not returned. If he died his soul would have been illegible to come back."

"Erm, he didn't die before the spell was cast." Trip added.

"Very well." Turning to Damien. "Go back to the body and call on Caster."

"It's a blank slate right? Can he summon anyone he wants to help us?" Nicola asked.

"Yes I suppose so, but remember we are human now." Lancer added.

"Fine. But the choice is yours boy, I don't remember your Caster doing anything as flashy as mine, but if you think he is the best choice bring him back."

Rider2 walked up to them. "This is all well and fine, but what about Cutler, what about Aaron. How are we gonna fight Cutler without any Noble Phantasms, how are we gonna hurt a nigh immortal nigh invincible god!"

Trip stood up. "We get tooled up. Nicola you still have your sword right." Nicola nodded. 
"It's still here!" Rider1 exclaimed. 

"Thats because it is the actual sword, and, and it still has its powers!" Nicola realised, handing it to Rider1 to hold and for him to realise it too. As he touched it the physical man and his sword, there was a correlation of power and for that instant Rider1 felt like he was a servant again. 

"We need to collect more magical weapons it seems." Robert added. To which Berserker simply nodded.

"Should we go back for Aaron?" Saber asked.

"No he made his choice, he is either dead now or worse either way he can't be saved now. We should start preparing ourselves." Trip said. 

"But where to start!?" Victor asked 

"Where better than with what we already have." Nicola said looking at the sword.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 18, 2013)

"This sword is mighty, but it won't be enough." Rider1 said. Turning to Alysis he said, "Mistress, I believe we should still follow your plan and go to Asgard. In fact, in light of current events, it is a better idea than ever." Everyone turned to him look at him.
"Why is that, Rider?" Alysis asked.
"Sigurd, now, Mistress." Sigurd said with a smile.
"Then I must be 'Alysis,' then." Alysis said.
"No. You are still my mistress, but I suppose I must relent, at least in part. Lady Alysis. Anyway, what I me to say is that in Asgard, there may be a way to gain our former powers, and more. A Servant is truly only part of a full Heroic Spirit's power, but in Asgard lie the halls of Valhalla; if we can convince Lord Odin to make us former Servants into Einherjar, we would become far more powerful than humans, more pwoerful than Servants; we would be true Heroic Spirits, clothed in flesh and possessed of our own wills! To get the power we will need for this battle, we must go to Asgard!"


----------

